# 600 WATT 5X STRAWBERRY BLUE ORGANIC SCROG



## MD914 (Jul 21, 2014)

Day 1 

This will be the first crop of at least 3 to come of the Strawberry Blue 

These girls are in 4.5 gallon 12" squares. Using amended FFOF soil and I'll be using teas and topdressings as they go....mom had a pretty healthy appetite 

They don't look like much right now...
 
But either did mom 
 
And she turned out ok 

And YES...my screen is pink


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 21, 2014)

Hopefully these get to flower a little longer than the mommy!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 21, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> Hopefully these get to flower a little longer than the mommy!


Mommy is good though!! I'm not disappointed at all...Gonna be a great smoke


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 21, 2014)

She sure does look it too!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 21, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> She sure does look it too!


I was so high on the candy that I made...my teeth felt like they were tingling...I eat a lot of candy. Never had it hit me so fast or so hard


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I was so high on the candy that I made...my teeth felt like they were tingling...I eat a lot of candy. Never had it hit me so fast or so hard


Sounds fun lol.
But the mom definitely has some awesome looks and iI bet it smells danky As F!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2014)

What did those buds smell like when you were trimming? How sticky were they?

Potency sounds spectacular!

Were the roots looking a little brown on the tips?


----------



## bird dog (Jul 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I was so high on the candy that I made...my teeth felt like they were tingling...I eat a lot of candy. Never had it hit me so fast or so hard


How do you make your candy? Do you bake or freeze?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What did those buds smell like when you were trimming? How sticky were they?
> 
> Potency sounds spectacular!
> 
> Were the roots looking a little brown on the tips?


Hey Mo 
The buds smelled fruity but earthy...with just a touch of peach and tequila...but I think that was from all the margaritas I had before getting to work 

I'm quite thrilled with the potency...as far as my butter and candy go. It starts behind your ears...moves to the top of your head and then spreads throughout your body and the couch grabs hold of you and doesn't wanna let you go...but it will if you ask nicely  I can't wait to have a test smoke 

The entire bottom of my container was packed with roots...and the bottom inch or so were brown...everything else looked groovy 
You think that happened from overwatering


----------



## MD914 (Jul 22, 2014)

bird dog said:


> How do you make your candy? Do you bake or freeze?


I just used a simple recipe I found online that uses jello...no baking or freezing....but lots of stirring on the stove top  It's a lollipop recipe, but I didn't have any molds or sticks so I just poured it onto a baking sheet and when it cooled I busted it up like brittle...


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I just used a simple recipe I found online that uses jello...no baking or freezing....but lots of stirring on the stove top  It's a lollipop recipe, but I didn't have any molds or sticks so I just poured it onto a baking sheet and when it cooled I busted it up like brittle...


Im going to have to try this. Still got like 3 ounces of shake and trim leftover ffrom my last grow


----------



## MD914 (Jul 22, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> Im going to have to try this. Still got like 3 ounces of shake and trim leftover ffrom my last grow


Go for it! 
Recipe calls for a cup of sugar...1/2 cup of canna butter....1/3 cup corn syrup and a box of jello...
You will need a candy thermometer...if you'd like I'll find the recipe for you


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jul 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Go for it!
> Recipe calls for a cup of sugar...1/2 cup of canna butter....1/3 cup corn syrup and a box of jello...
> You will need a candy thermometer...if you'd like I'll find the recipe for you


That would be aawesome if you can!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 22, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> That would be aawesome if you can!


As you wish 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-make-cannabis-lollipops-with-jell-o.344145/


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2014)

Some of the bottom edges of the pot do not drain well and get hot under the lights. This creates a place for root rot to live. It is why cloth pots on a bed of sand or other well draining medium will produce better rootballs. Canna hates to have wet roots. Unless of course you have lots of air bubbling through 

I ruined my first hydro by not having enough bubbles and letting the water get too hot. Roots got rot and the leaves started getting weird brown spots. By the time I corrected the situation the Malawi plant was pretty well toast. 






Luckily my outdoor skills were much better:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Some of the bottom edges of the pot do not drain well and get hot under the lights. This creates a place for root rot to live. It is why cloth pots on a bed of sand or other well draining medium will produce better rootballs. Canna hates to have wet roots. Unless of course you have lots of air bubbling through
> 
> I ruined my first hydro by not having enough bubbles and letting the water get too hot. Roots got rot and the leaves started getting weird brown spots. By the time I corrected the situation the Malawi plant was pretty well toast.
> 
> ...


Makes sense...she was in an 18 gallon storage tub with holes drilled into the bottom for drainage...I always felt like I should have drilled some around the sides but at the bottom to drain where it "curves" 

That rainbow effect is very appropriate for that pic  Amazing!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jul 23, 2014)

Subbed up!! I will be in and out with all that is going on here at home. Looks great so far. Pink net... LOL!!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 23, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Subbed up!! I will be in and out with all that is going on here at home. Looks great so far. Pink net... LOL!!


I like my pink net 
I'm apparently playing in a mans sport...need to leave my female mark anywhere I can


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jul 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I like my pink net
> I'm apparently playing in a mans sport...need to leave my female mark anywhere I can



Im diggin it!! 

That is something my wife would do.


----------



## reddiamond (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm subbed 
By the way, you have a pm hun


----------



## MD914 (Jul 23, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> I'm subbed
> By the way, you have a pm hun


Thanks Red  Your the best!!


----------



## MD914 (Jul 23, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> I'm subbed
> By the way, you have a pm hun


Oh my!!  You were right...it's SO BIG!!


----------



## reddiamond (Jul 23, 2014)

I did try to warn you but you INSISTED on looking at it!!


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 23, 2014)

Subbed up for the new clones  Cant wait to see some bud pics of the SB


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2014)

Tried making some dry sift with the 120 bag. Not much coming through.


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 26, 2014)

The sb was really cool good journal. What was the final dry weight ?? Good luck with this 1 will be staying tuned


----------



## MD914 (Jul 26, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> The sb was really cool good journal. What was the final dry weight ?? Good luck with this 1 will be staying tuned


Thank you 
Just over 7.5 ounces today.


----------



## reddiamond (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice MD and I'm sure she will smoke every bit as good as looks


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 26, 2014)

Subbing up!


----------



## reddiamond (Jul 26, 2014)

MD .... you got pm


----------



## MD914 (Jul 26, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> MD .... you got pm


Is that the one that is 50% the size?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 26, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Very nice MD and I'm sure she will smoke every bit as good as looks


Thanks Red  She is a great smoke....Im baked right now  Gonna be incredible after a cure


----------



## MD914 (Jul 26, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Subbing up!


 Welcome


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2014)

Been lurkin.......... finally get to get in on the start.
I do scroggs also,Best imo for yields with a lot less work then other 
methods.All my pics are gone from the site upgrade.

Your doing a awesome job,Gl with the grow.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I like my pink net
> I'm apparently playing in a mans sport...need to leave my female mark anywhere I can


LOL,I use that Orange road barrier for my net.And No I did not steal it a friend works for the highway dept.

A couple questions,size of grow space,and amount of vegg?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 27, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Been lurkin.......... finally get to get in on the start.
> I do scroggs also,Best imo for yields with a lot less work then other
> methods.All my pics are gone from the site upgrade.
> 
> Your doing a awesome job,Gl with the grow.


Thank you 


SOMEBEECH said:


> LOL,I use that Orange road barrier for my net.And No I did not steal it a friend works for the highway dept.
> 
> A couple questions,size of grow space,and amount of vegg?


I have half of my bedroom closet sectioned off for my flowering space. It's 5X5 
These clones are approximately 11 weeks from cutting...I took them right before the big girl was flipped. 
I have several more clones coming up behind these...and this is my first time running clones...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 27, 2014)

You have a GREEN Thumb.Been trying to convert a guy to doing scroggs and used a pic of your 
hope you dont mind.....


----------



## MD914 (Jul 27, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You have a GREEN Thumb.Been trying to convert a guy to doing scroggs and used a pic of your
> hope you dont mind.....


I don't mind at all...my big girl started on a screen but I ultimately had to cut it out because 2 other plants that were in there with her hermed at the beginning of flower...they had vegged on the screen for a month so there was no other way of getting them out without removing the screen


----------



## reddiamond (Jul 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Is that the one that is 50% the size?


Looks better now


----------



## MD914 (Jul 27, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Looks better now


Thanks for helping me with that Red


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 27, 2014)

I was just thinking did you count from the day of 12/12 flip or did you wait a week or two then start counting days on your last grow of the sb


----------



## MD914 (Jul 27, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> I was just thinking did you count from the day of 12/12 flip or did you wait a week or two then start counting days on your last grow of the sb


I count from the day I flip. When the light schedule changes it initiates flowering


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

Me to I count from day of flip I got a multi strain grow at the moment there at 60 days. Almost ready for the chop. I have a white strawberry 1 so I was wondering if your sb tasted like strawberry I hope they do


----------



## MD914 (Jul 28, 2014)

Day 8 
It's unlikely that I'm going to fill this screen...but they've grown quite a bit in a week


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you mind if I show you a picture of mine on your thread. I just need some feed back lol


----------



## MD914 (Jul 28, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> Do you mind if I show you a picture of mine on your thread. I just need some feed back lol


Go for it  
Feel free to post a link as well


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry I know I been a member since 2010 but I still dnt know how to post a link


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

That's end of week 3 I will put them up when it's lights on so you can see how they are now


----------



## MD914 (Jul 28, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> Sorry I know I been a member since 2010 but I still dnt know how to post a link


Ok...how about a thread title? And what section is it located?


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 28, 2014)

The title is 600w multi strain I created the thread in grow journals I just started it so it's abit crappy lol


----------



## MD914 (Jul 28, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> The title is 600w multi strain I created the thread in grow journals I just started it so it's abit crappy lol


Groovy!! I'll check it out


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 8
> It's unlikely that I'm going to fill this screen...but they've grown quite a bit in a week
> View attachment 3214994


Maybe not,Sure is fun trying tho.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 28, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Maybe not,Sure is fun trying tho.


Yes it is 
Normally I would have vegged under the screen for a minute...but I'm trying to maintain a steady flow in the flower room...probably run 8 or 9 next round


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes it is
> Normally I would have vegged under the screen for a minute...but I'm trying to maintain a steady flow in the flower room...probably run 8 or 9 next round


IMO,I think you have the right number of plants for your screen now,just like you said a longer vegg under the screen.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 28, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> IMO,I think you have the right number of plants for your screen now,just like you said a longer vegg under the screen.


I may be adding another 600...I dunno...my veg tent and cabinet are full of clones...and I just popped a bean of another strain that I got from a friend. (Hoping for something special) I'm not going to have time to veg under the screen. Just chop and swap...I need more space


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I may be adding another 600...I dunno...my veg tent and cabinet are full of clones...and I just popped a bean of another strain that I got from a friend. (Hoping for something special) I'm not going to have time to veg under the screen. Just chop and swap...I need more space


Ha ha YES you do! another 5x5


----------



## MD914 (Jul 28, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Ha ha YES you do! another 5x5


Lol...the other half of my closet


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 28, 2014)

SEE I read well... 
Is that yo Eye looking @ us?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 28, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> SEE I read well...
> Is that yo Eye looking @ us?


One of them


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Lol...the other half of my closet


Is that too much to ask from a Lady?


----------



## woody333333 (Jul 29, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I may be adding another 600...I dunno...my veg tent and cabinet are full of clones...and I just popped a bean of another strain that I got from a friend. (Hoping for something special) I'm not going to have time to veg under the screen. Just chop and swap...I need more space


your odds are good....


----------



## MD914 (Jul 29, 2014)

The fun begins


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow how long have they been in 12/12 ???


----------



## MD914 (Jul 29, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> Wow how long have they been in 12/12 ???


That was yesterday...8 days


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 29, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That was yesterday...8 days


There gona be massive well done and only 8 days


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2014)

You doing ROLS with your soil?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You doing ROLS with your soil?


Basically yeah...but only for flowering.
Everything is organic...teas and topdressings only...
But I veg in FFOF right out of the bag with some lime added.
I have tubs of soil all over my garage at this point


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Basically yeah...but only for flowering.
> Everything is organic...teas and topdressings only...
> But I veg in FFOF right out of the bag with some lime added.
> I have tubs of soil all over my garage at this point


I would look into the ROLS thread here,and get those tubs as you say....baking.
A very good read is Teaming with Microbes,really the best book I've ever read on how things work,pertaining to 
Soil,and uptake of nutes.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I would look into the ROLS thread here,and get those tubs as you say....baking.
> A very good read is Teaming with Microbes,really the best book I've ever read on how things work,pertaining to
> Soil,and uptake of nutes.


Those tubs are "cooked" and ready to use again  My next group of clones coming up will be going in it 
I'll check that thread out though...sounds like a good read


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2014)

Kewl.....Just trying to help.How long you been growing?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Kewl.....Just trying to help.How long you been growing?


A little over a year  
I've had somebody "hold my hand" and help me skip all the stupid mistakes...he got me on the organics and reusing my soil. My first attempt was in MG and then I almost failed in pro mix with dyna gro nutes  midway through flowering he stepped in and I haven't had any problems since 
But one cannot ever have too much knowledge


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2014)

I've done hydro and all types of methods of growing,and Organics with nets is what doing.
The Taste of organics is awesome.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I've done hydro and all types of methods of growing,and Organics with nets is what doing.
> The Taste of organics is awesome.


I agree!! Such a smoother smoke IMO...my SB has ZERO burn!! I won't even use cal mag...lol...that's where I got into amending and cooking my FFOF for flowering actually  I try to avoid all things that come in a bottle...except the liquid seaweed...I couldn't live without that


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2014)

Bottles...Seaweed,Fish emulsion,Molassas .
I always top dress with Worm castings Rt b4 Flowering.
I do not have perfect soil, I need to work at making the soil I have into a good, healthy soil just like everyone else does. 
However, I do not believe most of the advertising hype about many of the magic elixars people try to get us to buy, try to seperate us from our money. I always look with a great deal of skepticism when someone tries to tell me "this product will do X" for you and what they are telling me sounds too good to be true.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Bottles...Seaweed,Fish emulsion,Molassas .
> I always top dress with Worm castings Rt b4 Flowering.
> I do not have perfect soil, I need to work at making the soil I have into a good, healthy soil just like everyone else does.
> However, I do not believe most of the advertising hype about many of the magic elixars people try to get us to buy, try to seperate us from our money. I always look with a great deal of skepticism when someone tries to tell me "this product will do X" for you and what they are telling me sounds too good to be true.


Can't forget the stinky fish emulsion  and of course molasses 
You only topdress with castings right before you flower? I go through castings like crazy...use them throughout veg and flower


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 30, 2014)

I feel well cool at the moment think I just taught myself how to post links (simple copy and paste)


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 30, 2014)

I


SOMEBEECH said:


> Bottles...Seaweed,Fish emulsion,Molassas .
> I always top dress with Worm castings Rt b4 Flowering.
> I do not have perfect soil, I need to work at making the soil I have into a good, healthy soil just like everyone else does.
> However, I do not believe most of the advertising hype about many of the magic elixars people try to get us to buy, try to seperate us from our money. I always look with a great deal of skepticism when someone tries to tell me "this product will do X" for you and what they are telling me sounds too good to be true.


If it sound to good to be true it's because it probably is, mum taught me that from young lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 30, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Can't forget the stinky fish emulsion  and of course molasses
> You only topdress with castings right before you flower? I go through castings like crazy...use them throughout veg and flower


LOL,Nope I even add it to a new batch of FFOF and Happy Frog,I start with 50/50 of the FFs.
Need a worm bin, I also use it in Teas,and like you go thru it like crazy!

The FE does stink EVEN the one that says deodorized,Thats a flat out lie,it still will gag a maggot!


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jul 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> LOL,Nope I even add it to a new batch of FFOF and Happy Frog,I start with 50/50 of the FFs.
> Need a worm bin, I also use it in Teas,and like you go thru it like crazy!
> 
> The FE does stink EVEN the one that says deodorized,Thats a flat out lie,it still will gag a maggot!


Lol, lol looool ha ha that tickled me good 1


----------



## MD914 (Aug 2, 2014)

Day 13 
 
My screen won't be full...but...


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Aug 2, 2014)

[QUOt
914, post: 10757592, member: 651692"]Day 13 
View attachment 3219635
My screen won't be full...but...[/QUOTE]
But theyre very impressive so far!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 2, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> [QUOt
> 914, post: 10757592, member: 651692"]Day 13
> View attachment 3219635
> My screen won't be full...but...


But theyre very impressive so far![/QUOTE]
Thanks


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 2, 2014)

Awesome plants  Got any SB dry bud pics?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 3, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Awesome plants  Got any SB dry bud pics?


Thanks 
Here ya go


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Aug 3, 2014)

how long do u normally veg those for? im excited about the new journal btw


----------



## MD914 (Aug 3, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> how long do u normally veg those for? im excited about the new journal btw


My big girl vegged for 3 months (looooong time)
These clones basically vegged while big girl was flowering...almost 11 weeks 
I didn't veg these on the screen...just tossed them in and flipped the lights


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Aug 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> My big girl vegged for 3 months (looooong time)
> These clones basically vegged while big girl was flowering...almost 11 weeks
> I didn't veg these on the screen...just tossed them in and flipped the lights


Gotcha. those new ones i have in veg have been going 7 weeks now. those i have flowering atm veged 8 weeks under the veg net; before moving them. then another week of veg under the flower net. i stunted these so badly they arent much bigger than yours are now  more time for the others to ripen up properly i suppose.

i see you did a very nice, meticulous, manicuring job on those buds, very nice and just as scrumptious as it looks im sure


----------



## MD914 (Aug 3, 2014)

BubbaGumpHemp said:


> Gotcha. those new ones i have in veg have been going 7 weeks now. those i have flowering atm veged 8 weeks under the veg net; before moving them. then another week of veg under the flower net. i stunted these so badly they arent much bigger than yours are now  more time for the others to ripen up properly i suppose.
> 
> i see you did a very nice, meticulous, manicuring job on those buds, very nice and just as scrumptious as it looks im sure


Thanks  I was drinking peach margaritas all day before chopping and trimming...so I could have done a better job


----------



## BubbaGumpHemp (Aug 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks  I was drinking peach margaritas all day before chopping and trimming...so I could have done a better job





MD914 said:


> Thanks  I was drinking peach margaritas all day before chopping and trimming...so I could have done a better job


looks perfect from what i can see


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Aug 3, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 3220214


How appropriate 
I'm pretty faded right now 

Made some caramel today and I just can't help but taste as I go


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 3, 2014)

Pics..


----------



## MD914 (Aug 3, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Pics..


Not until they're cut into squares, dipped in chocolate and sprinkled with sea salt...all pretty and what not


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 3, 2014)

Daaamn those nugs are beautiful! So hairy haha Smoked any yet?


----------



## suzyq71 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Some of the bottom edges of the pot do not drain well and get hot under the lights. This creates a place for root rot to live. It is why cloth pots on a bed of sand or other well draining medium will produce better rootballs. Canna hates to have wet roots. Unless of course you have lots of air bubbling through
> 
> I ruined my first hydro by not having enough bubbles and letting the water get too hot. Roots got rot and the leaves started getting weird brown spots. By the time I corrected the situation the Malawi plant was pretty well toast.
> 
> ...


Amazing beautiful rainbow plant!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 3, 2014)

Very nice MD 

Haven't been around for a bit, those are looking super duper young lady!!!! 

I have done no more than water and run in my room lately. We finally found and bought another house. Next month I will move my garage loft grow into a 7 car garage where I will be building a new set of rooms.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 4, 2014)

pissed off that I have no pc currently looks like I'm missing out on some great grows  Take Care M


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> pissed off that I have no pc currently looks like I'm missing out on some great grows  Take Care M


No worries LGC...I'm not planning on stopping any time soon  Miss you though


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Very nice MD
> 
> Haven't been around for a bit, those are looking super duper young lady!!!!
> 
> I have done no more than water and run in my room lately. We finally found and bought another house. Next month I will move my garage loft grow into a 7 car garage where I will be building a new set of rooms.


That's AWESOME Butchyboy!! They accepted your offer??? Time to celebrate!! Housewarming party???


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Daaamn those nugs are beautiful! So hairy haha Smoked any yet?


As a matter of fact I have  And several friends have 
Nice mix of head and body high...very very smooth smoke


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That's AWESOME Butchyboy!! They accepted your offer??? Time to celebrate!! Housewarming party???


Time to celebrate is Right!!! The new dig's has a built in pool and a Jacuzzi  We offered $15,000 below asking price and they jumped on it! Seems they purchased a house in Florida of all places  and needed this house sold ASAP! Totally lucked out, this was the first house we wanted but there was an offer on it so we kept shopping. The offer fell through when the credit check came out! LOL!! House closes on the 2nd... Second on the to-do list is build a Bar for the 140 bottles of booze we have  First is my room!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Time to celebrate is Right!!! The new dig's has a built in pool and a Jacuzzi  We offered $15,000 below asking price and they jumped on it! Seems they purchased a house in Florida of all places  and needed this house sold ASAP! Totally lucked out, this was the first house we wanted but there was an offer on it so we kept shopping. The offer fell through when the credit check came out! LOL!! House closes on the 2nd... Second on the to-do list is build a Bar for the 140 bottles of booze we have  First is my room!!!!


Great news!! I love pool parties 
I've decided that I can live just about anywhere...as long as I'm by the beach and it doesn't snow


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2014)

One of my favorite surf mag pictures was of a guy out surfing and the beach was covered in snow with a trail of footprints leading to the water. It was NJ in the winter. I thought surfing was cold in CA in the winter!

We looked at houses in Newport Beach. Small, no parking, salt air corroding everything... We decided to get a better house and drive 20 minutes to the beach 

Your buds turned out perfect! 

What does the jar smell like when you first open it? What is the stone like? Heavy, racy, balanced...? How long does it last? How do you smoke it?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks
> Here ya go
> View attachment 3219975
> View attachment 3219976


Some fine looking buds if I do say so myself. Wouldn't mind a blunt or 12 of that bud


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 4, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Time to celebrate is Right!!! The new dig's has a built in pool and a Jacuzzi  We offered $15,000 below asking price and they jumped on it! Seems they purchased a house in Florida of all places  and needed this house sold ASAP! Totally lucked out, this was the first house we wanted but there was an offer on it so we kept shopping. The offer fell through when the credit check came out! LOL!! House closes on the 2nd... Second on the to-do list is build a Bar for the 140 bottles of booze we have  First is my room!!!!


Congratulations. I want to see pictures of both the bar and the room


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> One of my favorite surf mag pictures was of a guy out surfing and the beach was covered in snow with a trail of footprints leading to the water. It was NJ in the winter. I thought surfing was cold in CA in the winter!
> 
> We looked at houses in Newport Beach. Small, no parking, salt air corroding everything... We decided to get a better house and drive 20 minutes to the beach
> 
> ...


Thanks @Mohican 
I'm pretty happy with my buds  The first sniff from the jar is a subtle sweet fruity smell...hint of pine maybe? (I'm sniffing right now) 
It's a nice balance of head and body high...but it's a bit of a creeper too and it'll sit you down If you over do it  Seems to linger for a good while...I've smoked bowls and done bong rips so far...very smooth (I just LOVE that) My friend just rolled a blunt of it up...so I'll let you know how that goes 

Your not kidding about the salt air corroding everything...20 minute drive isn't bad...that's about how far I have to drive to evacuate for a hurricane


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> As a matter of fact I have  And several friends have
> Nice mix of head and body high...very very smooth smoke


Hmm sounds nice!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2014)

That sounds amazing! I wish I was there to sit in the doobie circle. 

Are you in Seminole country? I lived in western NC when I was in high school. The outer banks are cool but I can't believe people build houses out there. Every big storm washes them away!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That sounds amazing! I wish I was there to sit in the doobie circle.
> 
> Are you in Seminole country? I lived in western NC when I was in high school. The outer banks are cool but I can't believe people build houses out there. Every big storm washes them away!


I am in Seminole country...on the coast. Storms roll right by us...and slam the Outer Banks!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fun pic...day 17


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

Were you there for Andrew?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Were you there for Andrew?


No I missed that party! I was here for Charlie though. My girlfriend and I were enjoying dirty martinis while watching the wind "blow" (our version of a hurricane party) the guys hollering at us to get inside  
In the blink of an eye the wind picked up and about 50 yards from where we were standing the roof came apart on the stables...we spent the rest of the night underneath mattresses praying and I never did find my martini glass


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2014)

Scary shit! My daughter is in HI right now and has two storms heading her way. She flies back on Tuesday.

After Andrew they found a body in my parents pool. My mom said they were driving refrigerator trucks around collecting all of the bodies. Amazing how they keep that shit quiet.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Scary shit! My daughter is in HI right now and has two storms heading her way. She flies back on Tuesday.
> 
> After Andrew they found a body in my parents pool. My mom said they were driving refrigerator trucks around collecting all of the bodies. Amazing how they keep that shit quiet.


It was a scary night indeed...the eye of the storm passed right over us...I have a whole new respect for hurricanes now. I'm getting my ass across that bridge to the mainland before they even give the evacuation order if a storm ever gets too close 

It's amazing how they keep shit like that quiet...but it's pretty common here in Florida  I think they're afraid to scare away all the old people 

I drove through New Orleans right after Katrina...you could smell death everywhere...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Pics..


My magic caramels...dipped in chocolate...a dash of sea salt...
YUMMAY!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

Day 19 
Almost filled my screen
 
Little flowers frosting up


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 19
> Almost filled my screen
> View attachment 3223167
> Little flowers frosting up
> View attachment 3223168


Looking tasty already....Awesome job...my next grow I'm going to try a scrog with two plants...I hope they turn out half as good as yours....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looking tasty already....Awesome job...my next grow I'm going to try a scrog with two plants...I hope they turn out half as good as yours....


How big is your space D?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 7, 2014)

Looking marvelous!!! Glad to hear you are ok!!  That would be nuts!!!

We just had two wind storms a week apart. Knocked down hundreds of trees and put hundreds of people out of homes! Trees smashed houses and cars everywhere. Me and the wife were in the greenhouse when all of a sudden the sky was full of maple tree leaves! You couldn't see the sky! We ran into the house and watched out the window.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> How big is your space D?


3x3x7......Do you think that's enough space for two plants or should I just do one?...


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm growing strawberry blue too I got a free seed from my order from herbies.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> 3x3x7......Do you think that's enough space for two plants or should I just do one?...


I would do one big one in that kind of space...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I would do one big one in that kind of space...


 Your probably right...But I do have another closet I could use as soon as your.. I mean my Hawaiian Skunk Haze is done...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Your probably right...But I do have another closet I could use as soon as your.. I mean my Hawaiian Skunk Haze is done...


How big is that closet?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm growing strawberry blue too I got a free seed from my order from herbies.


My first one was a freebie..these are clones from her


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> How big is that closet?


About the same size


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> About the same size


So are you thinking of running a scrog in each closet?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> So are you thinking of running a scrog in each closet?


Now I am....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2014)

20-0 Go Skins!! WOOT WOOT!! I don't care if it is preseason!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 20-0 Go Skins!! WOOT WOOT!! I don't care if it is preseason!!


Looks like they may win a game this year.....probably better than my Dolphins will do...


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 20-0 Go Skins!! WOOT WOOT!! I don't care if it is preseason!!


Sweet i will follow your grow. Looking great. Oh yeah my BB Did great i need to get a few pics up on my thread arm size buds and i have big arms. It was mellow but had a very smooth taste not a heavy hitter. yield dry was over 10 1/2 oz.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

The troops


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> The troops
> View attachment 3224852


Which seedlings are those on the right?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Which seedlings are those on the right?


One is old school skunk crossed with cheese and the other is junk...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2014)

Skunk crossed with cheese sounds awesome


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Skunk crossed with cheese sounds awesome


Yeah...it's kinda special...


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey MD914 my SB got a deficiency does yours feed heavy?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Hey MD914 my SB got a deficiency does yours feed heavy?


She was a BIG eater! I never burned her that's for sure. Are you in soil? Organic?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 9, 2014)

Nah don't do that anymore all synthetic in coco for me I thought she was a light feeder what type of problem you guys think this is (my cat took a few nibbles on the leafs) I also have been fighting a fungus gnat infestation for what seems like forever.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 9, 2014)

I think I am going to a treatment of mosquito dunks on next watering to try to kill these fuckers.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah don't do that anymore all synthetic in coco for me I thought she was a light feeder what type of problem you guys think this is (my cat took a few nibbles on the leafs) I also have been fighting a fungus gnat infestation for what seems like forever.


What is going on with the black leaf? I can't offer much help in coco...or with synthetic nutes...but I can tell you she doesn't look happy...hungry if you ask me. Mine was (and clones still are) big eaters...
Red knows coco...go ask him...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/ak48-coco-grow-1st-try-at-scrog.778302/


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> I think I am going to a treatment of mosquito dunks on next watering to try to kill these fuckers.


I didn't know you could get fungus gnats in coco


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 9, 2014)

ALL CANNABIS PLANTS SHALL FEEL MY WRATH! (wrath of the kitty).


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah I might need to transplant today and feed her lightly.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah I might need to transplant today and feed her lightly.


She likes to eat!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 9, 2014)

What dosage do you recommend full strength dosage or half strength dosage ?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> What dosage do you recommend full strength dosage or half strength dosage ?


I recommend that you talk to somebody with knowledge of coco and synthetic nutes. I grow organic and don't use "nutes" I really don't want to give you bad information
But I know my SB was a big eater...super soil, teas and topdressings...she loved to eat!!
I'm sure that @reddiamond can help you


----------



## MD914 (Aug 9, 2014)

Day 20 frosty flowers 
 
 
 
 
Momma didn't look like this at Day 20


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

Clones can be soooo different than the parent!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Clones can be soooo different than the parent!


Is that so? This is my first time growing clones...I expected them to be JUST like mom!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 10, 2014)

Day 1 
 
Day 7 
 
Day 14 
 
Day 21 
 

I just wish I had vegged them for a week...or had 6 under that screen


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2014)

They adjust to the growing conditions. I have one strain that just keeps getting better! Makes it hard to pick breeding candidates when you need to grow three or four generations of clones to get an idea of the plant's potential.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> They adjust to the growing conditions. I have one strain that just keeps getting better! Makes it hard to pick breeding candidates when you need to grow three or four generations of clones to get an idea of the plant's potential.


Yeah I see that now...I think these clones are better already...the next run should be quite an adventure


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2014)

I keep treating mine worse and they keep getting better!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2014)

So many angry people on RIU lately! 

How is the grow room smelling?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So many angry people on RIU lately!
> 
> How is the grow room smelling?


Smells like a skunky berry patch!! The clones in my tent smell almost as strong


----------



## MD914 (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyhow....
Day 22 
Purdy flowers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

I remember the first time I went on a pheno hunt and I had a veg cab full of babies. I couldn't believe how potent they smelled!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2014)

Forgot to post the pictures:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Aug 12, 2014)

Day 23 flowers


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2014)

.


MD914 said:


> Day 23 flowers
> View attachment 3227732


..........


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 12, 2014)

This crop already looks better then your last! And I though your last was good  This shit will kick ass


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No worries LGC...I'm not planning on stopping any time soon  Miss you though


never stop. just keep getting better every time is the plan


----------



## amnesiahaze15 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey doc! Beautiful ladies you got. Did you write your soil recipe down in any post? I like to compare different recipes from different organic growers like yourself. Do you mind pointing me in the right direction?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking great!!!!

The thing I have noticed with clones is that they don't stand as strong as a plant from seed. They just don't support the weight of a flower very well and need to be staked up.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great thread so far looking real nice..I have ran a 4 plant grow with the SB and SDG and they were both really great strains loved them...That was 6 years ago and now guess what im doing again now 4 weeks into flower SDG and SB...Good luck and keep it going...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 13, 2014)

amnesiahaze15 said:


> Hey doc! Beautiful ladies you got. Did you write your soil recipe down in any post? I like to compare different recipes from different organic growers like yourself. Do you mind pointing me in the right direction?


I'm not a Dr in real life 
Thank you!! I think I posted my soil recipe in my last journal...but good luck with that!!  I'll try to post it in here for you when I have a spare minute


----------



## MD914 (Aug 13, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Looking great!!!!
> 
> The thing I have noticed with clones is that they don't stand as strong as a plant from seed. They just don't support the weight of a flower very well and need to be staked up.


Thanks Butchyboy 
How ya been? Everything on track for the move?

How long do you normally veg your clones for? These 5 vegged while mom was flowering (about 11 weeks) and they seem as stout as any other


----------



## MD914 (Aug 13, 2014)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Great thread so far looking real nice..I have ran a 4 plant grow with the SB and SDG and they were both really great strains loved them...That was 6 years ago and now guess what im doing again now 4 weeks into flower SDG and SB...Good luck and keep it going...


Thanks 
Do you have a thread link?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 13, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Butchyboy
> How ya been? Everything on track for the move?
> 
> How long do you normally veg your clones for? These 5 vegged while mom was flowering (about 11 weeks) and they seem as stout as any other



Been good as can be!! Super busy with paperwork and packing! So far still on track. Had the whole house inspection done and are waiting on the appraiser to do his thing. The seller agreed to all of my request's for repairs and the servicing of the HVAC unit so we are happy! I am however dragging ass on tearing down the greenhouse and pond. I think I found a home for the 20something large gold fish but the 4 koi and the 2 turtles are going with us. 

I usually veg until they don't fit under the lights any longer  Around 90 to 120 days. I have gone longer but they out grew my tiny room! I guess I should correct myself!! The clones that I top multiple times do not hold themselves up near the end the most. I have one I topped once that the side branches just won't hold the weight also.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Aug 14, 2014)

Day 25 
 
Old school skunk crossed with cheese


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 15, 2014)

Ur plants look real good there gonna blow up soon it gona be a good day when u harvest them


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like a winner!!! 

Awwww... You have babies!!! 

I recently chopped down my vegging plant. No clones for me . I started boxing up my room today, the last 5 in the flower room will get chopped in about 9-10 days then there will be darkness... Eternal darkness!!! 

I R Sad......


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2014)

Did you start some seeds? I couldn't find your thread at first because I was looking for the eye!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Did you start some seeds? I couldn't find your thread at first because I was looking for the eye!


I started A seed anyway...


I got bored with my eyeball


----------



## IndicaAngel (Aug 16, 2014)

ok made it over here and following, stuck with me now!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2014)

What strain?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> What strain?


Old school skunk crossed with cheese


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it stinky yet?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is it stinky yet?


It's quite aromatic 


Now let's just hope it's a girl


----------



## IndicaAngel (Aug 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It's quite aromatic
> 
> 
> Now let's just hope it's a girl


good luck on a girl! will cross my fingers and toes, both my querkle ended up boys


----------



## MD914 (Aug 16, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> good luck on a girl! will cross my fingers and toes, both my querkle ended up boys


It's a girl!! The power of positive thinking is unimaginable


----------



## MD914 (Aug 16, 2014)

27 days


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 16, 2014)

Shes looking mighty yummy nice!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake and Bake with some of M.D.s Strawberry Blue..chocolate caramel candies..They taste awesome.....Time to get high..


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Wake and Bake with some of M.D.s Strawberry Blue..chocolate caramel candies..They taste awesome.....Time to get high..


Okay it's kicking in.....It's a really nice buzz.. I only ate one and I can definitely feel it I can't stop smiling


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Wake and Bake with some of M.D.s Strawberry Blue..chocolate caramel candies..They taste awesome.....Time to get high..


I SOOOO cannot eat those in the morning 


dlftmyers said:


> Okay it's kicking in.....It's a really nice buzz.. I only ate one and I can definitely feel it I can't stop smiling


I'm interested to see how long it lasts for you


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've had a few inquiries about my soil mix so I've decided to post my "recipe"

Keep in mind...this mix is for a large amount of soil, as when I prepared it I was doing so to accommodate 3 plants in 18 gallon containers...so you'll have to adjust according to the amount of soil your mixing 

4 bags FFOF
15 lbs earthworm castings
2 cups green sand
1 cup bone meal
1 1/2 cups psg (crushed...have fun with THAT)
1/2-3/4 cup Jamaican
1 cup Happy Frog fruit and bloom formula
1 1/2 cups lime
1/2-3/4 cup DE
A few hand fulls of busted up grow rocks or pea gravel
Mix all this and wet it down with a gallon of water containing 1 capful of liquid seaweed and 1/2 capful of liquid fish 

Let it cook for 4-5 weeks

I was worried about this mix being too hot so I added a bag of Fafard pro mix to it right before using it.

My plants loved it and nothing got burned. Second run with it (my clones) is going fantastic so far 

I should probably add that I forgot to add compost to my mix 
So I chose to just topdress with it  Don't wanna leave THAT out!!

@amnesiahaze15


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've had a few inquiries about my soil mix so I've decided to post my "recipe"
> 
> Keep in mind...this mix is for a large amount of soil, as when I prepared it I was doing so to accommodate 3 plants in 18 gallon containers...so you'll have to adjust according to the amount of soil your mixing
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing...Now let's get your tea recipes....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Thanks for sharing...Now let's get your tea recipes....


My teas are very basic...EWC...Jamaican...molasses...sometimes compost...bubble for 24 hours...

Everything else is in my soil or I topdress with (happy frog)


----------



## amnesiahaze15 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Doc! Whats Jamaican? @dlftmyers , I was thinking the same thing about the teas!!
Really thanks for putting your time to get that to us.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2014)

Traxx187 said:


> Shes looking mighty yummy nice!


Thank you


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2014)

amnesiahaze15 said:


> Thanks for sharing Doc! Whats Jamaican? @dlftmyers , I was thinking the same thing about the teas!!
> Really thanks for putting your time to get that to us.


Jamaican guano...

It's batshit


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2014)

Whats Jamaican?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Whats Jamaican?View attachment 3231438
> View attachment 3231439


LMAO...are you STILL high?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> LMAO...are you STILL high?


Hell ya no thanks to you..


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't wait for the next batch....


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 19, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Hell ya no thanks to you..


I wana try these caramels I once had some amazing cakes from Amsterdam about 4 of them and then a gram of super silver haze 45 minutes later I was in another dimension. Also might sound weird but once when I harvested I ate a wet bud it tasted like shit and gave me a massive head ache (dnt try it) crazy thing I do sometimes


----------



## MD914 (Aug 19, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> I wana try these caramels I once had some amazing cakes from Amsterdam about 4 of them and then a gram of super silver haze 45 minutes later I was in another dimension. Also might sound weird but once when I harvested I ate a wet bud it tasted like shit and gave me a massive head ache (dnt try it) crazy thing I do sometimes


LMAO...yeah I won't be eating any bud


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

You could add some epsom salts to your soil for magnesium. I just water with some added CalMag. Makes them nice and green 

I am mostly using compost and worm compost. All my green kitchen waste goes in the worm bin and they eat it up. Eggshells, banana peels, apple cores, coffee grounds...

Gave the worm compost to my almost dead plumeria and now it is going nuts and flowering! I also have a revegging canna girl in a planter full of compost. Healthiest looking plant in the garden!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 19, 2014)

Sup all nice pictures of strawberry blue I been LSTing mine for about 2 weeks now she loves the training so far, anyone else done any training on their SB plants? Oh and I got rid of the calmg problem I was having with her shes all better now!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh and I topped above the 3rd node.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You could add some epsom salts to your soil for magnesium. I just water with some added CalMag. Makes them nice and green
> 
> I am mostly using compost and worm compost. All my green kitchen waste goes in the worm bin and they eat it up. Eggshells, banana peels, apple cores, coffee grounds...
> 
> ...


Yeah I ended up having to use an Epsom salt solution on the big girl... Why didn't I add some for this run 

Guess I'll be making another solution...thanks for reminding me Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

I did the same thing a few times and now it goes in every watering. Canna plants are CalMag whores! Especially under LED lights. I have a theory that the iron in the CalMag is the real benefit. It is a key in making good avocadoes too. The old timers will nail some steel spikes in the trees to give them iron!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 19, 2014)

Day 30  Frosty goodness


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 19, 2014)

Very nice looks really frosty!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Very nice looks really frosty!


Thanks! These clones are most definitely frostier than mom was


----------



## HashSmoke420 (Aug 20, 2014)

Woah man ... Amazing grow so far! I'm currently growing some Blueberry.  I'll be sure to stick with yours! It always helps with the patience to see other people's journals and dream about yours in the upcoming weeks . 

I've been wondering, all this goodness just under a singular 600W HPS? I read that you said you'd actually be putting another one as well, but couldn't find if you really did or didn't.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 20, 2014)

HashSmoke420 said:


> Woah man ... Amazing grow so far! I'm currently growing some Blueberry.  I'll be sure to stick with yours! It always helps with the patience to see other people's journals and dream about yours in the upcoming weeks .
> 
> I've been wondering, all this goodness just under a singular 600W HPS? I read that you said you'd actually be putting another one as well, but couldn't find if you really did or didn't.


Hey thanks 
I have not added another light...yet! This is all happening under a 600 watt light. I do want to add another 600 but I just have too much going on at the moment to do closet renovations...

By the way "man"...I'm a chic


----------



## HashSmoke420 (Aug 20, 2014)

I beg your pardon lady! And I see, I'm mostly curious about the light as I'll be growing with a cheap mixture of 400W MH - 32 k Lumens and for flowering I'll be using my 5 hours of direct super strong sunlight when it'll be present in conjunction with 2 CFLs of 844 Lumens, 32 W, 6500K and the MH. In less words I can't really afford more, but doing the math it should work! Considering you're using a singular 600W, I'm beyond optimistic now! 

On the topic, I subbed, your grow is just an art! I can't believe how dank the buds are so early into flower!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 30  Frosty goodness
> View attachment 3233261
> View attachment 3233262


----------



## MD914 (Aug 20, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


>


HA! My favorite song EVER!!! Where did you find this video? I've never found it!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> HA! My favorite song EVER!!! Where did you find this video? I've never found it!!!


YouTube...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 20, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> YouTube...


I've never found it on you tube


----------



## reddiamond (Aug 20, 2014)

Very pretty ladies MD, they are obviously loving your soil recipe and you'll be rewarded with some nice dank smoke I'm sure


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2014)

Brava!




So frosty!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 20, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Very pretty ladies MD, they are obviously loving your soil recipe and you'll be rewarded with some nice dank smoke I'm sure


Thanks Red


----------



## MD914 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Brava!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 20, 2014)

Old school skunk crossed with cheese 
Stinky little thing...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 21, 2014)

Can I get a Suuuger........


----------



## MD914 (Aug 22, 2014)

Day 33 
Loving their teas and topdressings


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 33
> Loving their teas and topdressings
> View attachment 3235174
> View attachment 3235175
> View attachment 3235176



Damn Skippy!!! Looking soooo goood!!! 

Looks like I will be living vicariously through you for awhile!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 22, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Damn Skippy!!! Looking soooo goood!!!
> 
> Looks like I will be living vicariously through you for awhile!


Thanks Butchyboy! 
You'll be back up and running in no time...new and improved


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 22, 2014)

Look great MD..... have a pic of under the net?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 22, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Look great MD..... have a pic of under the net?


No...haven't taken pics from under the net. I didn't clean them up this time...more popcorn=more butter=more caramels


----------



## reddiamond (Aug 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 33
> Loving their teas and topdressings
> View attachment 3235174



Looking awesome in there MD, I bet you're glad you switched to a 600w 
I love how flat that canopy is, all getting the same light means nice uniform big fat colas


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No...haven't taken pics from under the net. I didn't clean them up this time...more popcorn=more butter=more caramels


Nom nom...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 22, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Looking awesome in there MD, I bet you're glad you switched to a 600w
> I love how flat that canopy is, all getting the same light means nice uniform big fat colas


Thanks Red! I am very happy that I upgraded...but now I wanna double up 
It's never enough


----------



## dluck (Aug 22, 2014)

Kinda addi


MD914 said:


> Thanks Red! I am very happy that I upgraded...but now I wanna double up
> It's never enough


Addictive isn't it...lol


----------



## MD914 (Aug 22, 2014)

dluck said:


> Kinda addi
> Addictive isn't it...lol


I don't know what your talking about...I don't have a problem  I can stop anytime I want....

Lmao...no I can't 

I'm totally addicted


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 22, 2014)

How many days on these till harvest?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 22, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> How many days on these till harvest?


Not sure. I chopped mom at day 69 but these clones are going much faster. So we shall see


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Not sure. I chopped mom at day 69 but these clones are going much faster. So we shall see


Thanks..I love the last month,get to see and smell the fruits of labor.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2014)

Damn that is one fine canopy of some very frosty buds! Hats off you mate


----------



## MD914 (Aug 23, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn that is one fine canopy of some very frosty buds! Hats off you mate


Thank you


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 23, 2014)

Wicked Nice Grow M8.

Kudos on your efforts. Beautiful Ladies Indeed !

Many thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Aug 23, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Wicked Nice Grow M8.
> 
> Kudos on your efforts. Beautiful Ladies Indeed !
> 
> ...


Thank you 
I'm pretty happy with these girls so far


----------



## reddiamond (Aug 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Red! I am very happy that I upgraded...but now I wanna double up
> It's never enough


Yeah I know .... as you already know I was gonna change out my 600 for a 400 due to heat but in the end I just couldn't bring myself to do it, they just seem to love the 600 so much


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 23, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Yeah I know .... as you already know I was gonna change out my 600 for a 400 due to heat but in the end I just couldn't bring myself to do it, they just seem to love the 600 so much


I would just have to stop if I had to go back to 400s.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 23, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Yeah I know .... as you already know I was gonna change out my 600 for a 400 due to heat but in the end I just couldn't bring myself to do it, they just seem to love the 600 so much


I'm definitely doubling up for the winter months  


SOMEBEECH said:


> I would just have to stop if I had to go back to 400s.


I use my 400 for veg


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm definitely doubling up for the winter months
> 
> I use my 400 for veg


Ditto same here MH 400
Damn its Hot here .........101F,just made another net a 4x4 for another 1k grow.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Ditto same here MH 400
> Damn its Hot here .........101F,just made another net a 4x4 for another 1k grow.


I'm running an HPS in my veg tent. I tried the MH and I swear I get better growth using the HPS...
My screen is 5 x 5...why only 4 x 4 for you under 1K?
I don't know how hot it is here...I'm just grateful for the ocean breeze


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm running an HPS in my veg tent. I tried the MH and I swear I get better growth using the HPS...
> My screen is 5 x 5...why only 4 x 4 for you under 1K?
> I don't know how hot it is here...I'm just grateful for the ocean breeze


For one the hoods footprint sucks,and I like the 63 wpsqft.
Its a old Hydrofarm 8" air cooled,with like a 20"x 20".Had it for 8yrs.
Wanna new one,but been sick and just now getting my strenght back.
What hood are you running? I Wanna Raptor XXXl


----------



## MD914 (Aug 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> For one the hoods footprint sucks,and I like the 63 wpsqft.
> Its a old Hydrofarm 8" air cooled,with like a 20"x 20".Had it for 8yrs.
> Wanna new one,but been sick and just now getting my strenght back.
> What hood are you running? I Wanna Raptor XXXl


Mine is just a cheapo Apollo brand...cheap ass hood but it does have a nice footprint...it's 27 x something...def does the job...
Who wouldn't want a raptor xxxl?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Mine is just a cheapo Apollo brand...cheap ass hood but it does have a nice footprint...it's 27 x something...def does the job...
> Who wouldn't want a raptor xxxl?


Bat wing.......


----------



## MD914 (Aug 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Bat wing.......


No...it's a hood with a cool tube...but it's cheap


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No...it's a hood with a cool tube...but it's cheap


.but it's cheap[/QUOTE] BUT damn you are doing very well,I always thought a cool tube looses a lot of light....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> .but it's cheap


 BUT damn you are doing very well,I always thought a cool tube looses a lot of light....[/QUOTE]
I couldn't do it without...the temps would be crazy  
I'd have to run an ac unit and who has space for THAT?!?! I'm already taking up half of my bedroom closet...downsized my wardrobe significantly and still have the "clothing side" jam packed in there


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> BUT damn you are doing very well,I always thought a cool tube looses a lot of light....


I couldn't do it without...the temps would be crazy 
I'd have to run an ac unit and who has space for THAT?!?! I'm already taking up half of my bedroom closet...downsized my wardrobe significantly and still have the "clothing side" jam packed in there [/QUOTE]
lmao


----------



## amnesiahaze15 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey Doc. Wondering if you use a compost tea during your watering schedule. Do you foliar spray as well?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2014)

Page 10 read it...


----------



## amnesiahaze15 (Aug 24, 2014)

lol wow I even started that...I must be high!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2014)

*Md,you dipping your toes in the ocean....Must be nice,It's baking here,just got back from the hydro store,time to mix up some soil.and amend the chit out of it.  *


----------



## MD914 (Aug 24, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Md,you dipping your toes in the ocean....Must be nice,It's baking here,just got back from the hydro store,time to mix up some soil.and amend the chit out of it.  *


Actually....
 
I'm dippin my toes here


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2014)

*uuuuuuuuuuu,Looks nice,I'm gonna wait a little to mix..... to damn HOT! 
Nice pool.*


----------



## MD914 (Aug 25, 2014)

Day 36 
Had some temp issues this weekend...crept up to 88 on me 
Hopefully this is back under control now...


----------



## ch377y (Aug 25, 2014)

This day 36 from switch or once you saw sex?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 25, 2014)

ch377y said:


> This day 36 from switch or once you saw sex?


They're clones...been showing sex for a while...I count from the flip


----------



## ch377y (Aug 25, 2014)

cooool...I started my from seed june 9, flipped july 20th ishhhh, so im prettymuch right around where you are


----------



## MD914 (Aug 25, 2014)

ch377y said:


> cooool...I started my from seed june 9, flipped july 20th ishhhh, so im prettymuch right around where you are


Pics or it didn't happen!! 

What are you running? Got a thread? Pics?


----------



## ch377y (Aug 25, 2014)

lol i gotchu first thing tomorrow when lights come on...its nothing special, I just moved from NJ to europe a few months ago and the place I'm at, the bud is trash so decided to do my first mediocre grow before I move to the UK 

Its some bagseed, im hoping it had decent genetics but was just handled poorly cuz it was some basic dro.. I miss cali weed


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No...haven't taken pics from under the net. I didn't clean them up this time...more popcorn=more butter=more caramels


I can't believe after smoking for 12/13 years I never got involved with edibles I saw ur caramels so I thought I'd try something. I made butter ice cream with pistachio and cinnamon, 2 hours later I was stoned 3 hours later I was on another planet. Think I found my latest hobbie


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 25, 2014)

anyone have a link to the recipe?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> anyone have a link to the recipe?


I think I posted the caramel recipe...may have been on another thread...I'll find it


----------



## MD914 (Aug 25, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> I can't believe after smoking for 12/13 years I never got involved with edibles I saw ur caramels so I thought I'd try something. I made butter ice cream with pistachio and cinnamon, 2 hours later I was stoned 3 hours later I was on another planet. Think I found my latest hobbie


I have candy every night!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> anyone have a link to the recipe?


TA-DAAH!! 
http://goodandbaked.com/recipes/cannabis-caramels-recipe/


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 25, 2014)

How many grams of bud/trim to grams of butter do you use to make your butter?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 25, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> How many grams of bud/trim to grams of butter do you use to make your butter?


I didn't weigh...lol...I just used all my trim and popcorn buds. I have a big crock pot. Added 6 (I think) sticks of butter...
I didn't clean up under my screen this run specifically so I'd have more popcorn! 
I have an elderly lady that's in the final stages of emphysema. She was wasting, down to 92 pounds, I keep her supplied with edibles. She's up to 100 pounds and looks healthy again! She gets out of bed now!! It's not going to cure her but she certainly feels better


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I didn't weigh...lol...I just used all my trim and popcorn buds. I have a big crock pot. Added 6 (I think) sticks of butter...
> I didn't clean up under my screen this run specifically so I'd have more popcorn!
> I have an elderly lady that's in the final stages of emphysema. She was wasting, down to 92 pounds, I keep her supplied with edibles. She's up to 100 pounds and looks healthy again! She gets out of bed now!! It's not going to cure her but she certainly feels better


Nice I use trim to make bubble hash think I will have to start splitting it half for hash half for butter. That's nice to hear bout the woman doing better your obviously doing something right


----------



## MD914 (Aug 25, 2014)

Topdressed and topped all the clones in veg tonight (and my skunk girl) Had one big piece of caramel and 3 glasses of wine 

Life is good


----------



## amnesiahaze15 (Aug 26, 2014)

^^Inspiring^^


----------



## MD914 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 38


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 27, 2014)

Oooooooo... Frosting up nicely!!

I need to make me some of that caramel. I made budder yesterday for a MS patient. Approximately 1-1.5 ounces trim run through the bubble bags using only the 220, 72 and 25 bags. All of the 72 bag ( a heaping spoon full) goes into a pound of butter and simmered at 190 degrees for two hours (No water involved, I lost to much butter in that process). I have peeps in California requesting it!!! The 25 bag is shwag and will get rolled, cured and smoked.
I have been giving it away as free samples! Now I have request's for it and take a $5 donation for a TBSP cube. I guess no one likes the green budder anymore!! LOL!!! It is definitely worth the extra effort to skip the crock pot full-0-trim!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 27, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Oooooooo... Frosting up nicely!!
> 
> I need to make me some of that caramel. I made budder yesterday for a MS patient. Approximately 1-1.5 ounces trim run through the bubble bags using only the 220, 72 and 25 bags. All of the 72 bag ( a heaping spoon full) goes into a pound of butter and simmered at 190 degrees for two hours (No water involved, I lost to much butter in that process). I have peeps in California requesting it!!! The 25 bag is shwag and will get rolled, cured and smoked.
> I have been giving it away as free samples! Now I have request's for it and take a $5 donation for a TBSP cube. I guess no one likes the green budder anymore!! LOL!!! It is definitely worth the extra effort to skip the crock pot full-0-trim!


Thanks Butchyboy 
I may give that a try next harvest...although I'm pretty happy with my butter...upgrading is always good


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2014)

All us gardeners are up early in the morning to tend to our crops lol!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> All us gardeners are up early in the morning to tend to our crops lol!


I do my gardening at night


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 27, 2014)

Any hint of Lawn flavor makes me want to hurl! I really dig the high from eating it though!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2014)

ButchyBoy if you don't like that taste make edibles out of hash oil you wont get that taste.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I do my gardening at night


My next setup will be lights on at 9:00pm instead of 7:00am... Should help with heat and be using the lower tier pricing!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> ButchyBoy if you don't like that taste make edibles out of hash oil you wont get that taste.


True! But then I would have to make oil and I am not into chemicals. I have been throwing around the idea of making Rick Simpson oil using Everclear.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2014)

Yea night time setups are badass for sure but I use LEDs so don't really matter when I run my lights since they create little heat. Nice not having to fight that Colorado day time heat it is furious in the day here.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2014)

You can make solventless get a washing machine and make some 120u ice extract. http://hydrobuilder.com/bubble-magic-5-gallon-mini-washing-machine.html Here's a good one


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> You can make solventless get a washing machine and make some 120u ice extract.


Would that not be the same as my bubble hash?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah that's bubble hash


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2014)

You can use that in your butter or kief I use a dry ice extraction for my butter and get all the kief and add to butter then heat on lowest setting for about 45 minutes.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> You can use that in your butter or kief I use a dry ice extraction for my butter and get all the kief and add to butter then heat on lowest setting for about 45 minutes.


Yep! Hash right from the bag into the butter. I suppose it would kick my ass like it does everyone that has tried it but I smoke joints like my wife smokes cig's. I have had reports of it wrecking people for over 12 hours! I have one person in California that ate some and was out all day and night and woke up High! He want's more!!


----------



## dluck (Aug 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 38
> View attachment 3239670
> View attachment 3239671


Shine lady shine.....love your grow !


----------



## MD914 (Aug 27, 2014)

dluck said:


> Shine lady shine.....love your grow !


Thank you


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

Those pictures are amazing! What kind of camera are you using?

You should submit some pics to High Times.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Those pictures are amazing! What kind of camera are you using?
> 
> You should submit some pics to High Times.


Thanks Mo! 
I'm just using my iPhone


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

The focus is crazy! I feel like I can reach out and get sticky fingers!


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 27, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> My next setup will be lights on at 9:00pm instead of 7:00am... Should help with heat and be using the lower tier pricing!


This is definitely a must for me. The heat this summer hurt my harvest from 17 oz to 8 oz thankfully I happen to crop every 2 months or so


----------



## MD914 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The focus is crazy! I feel like I can reach out and get sticky fingers!


I can


----------



## ch377y (Aug 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!
> 
> What are you running? Got a thread? Pics?




Just looked thru my phone and realized I forgot to post this up, nothing too frosty or anything considering its only under a few CFL, no nutes, and my first grow ever...but I just wanted to get a simple grow under my belt so I could take the next one seriously 

Oooo also...I JUST added a fan about a week ago, same day as i transplanted  wish I would have done those things sooner cuz since then, it really seemed to actually start doing some growing lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

I have been so damn busy looking for new clients and building a new website that I almost forgot to get clones of the Blue Dream going. I took a clipping of the Jesus OG and Scott's OG also. They are pretty far along in flower and the Scott's never even reveged from spring. Fingers crossed - I don't want to lose these!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I have been so damn busy looking for new clients and building a new website that I almost forgot to get clones of the Blue Dream going. I took a clipping of the Jesus OG and Scott's OG also. They are pretty far along in flower and the Scott's never even reveged from spring. Fingers crossed - I don't want to lose these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Mo  May the ganja Gods shine down in your favor 
Still job hunting?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes - feeling better about it. Enjoying the vacation


----------



## Foothills (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice job with your grow, MD. Looking great as always ! I Was actually on my way over here the other night to have a lil look see, but of course, that was just before I ran into you and "Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2014)

Apparently getting water in your air pump is bad 

Had to get a new air pump for the cloner. So I got 2! I will hook up the second one today and check for roots.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Foothills (Aug 29, 2014)

Good to see ya Mo, and Good Luck !! another transplant for me tonight, last one though.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

What up MD...You ST8.
Did my order from the tude last nite.
another 200 up in smoke,lol
Still in rebuild mode on op.Going to do sealed.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 30, 2014)

ch377y said:


> Also I am using all CFL's, 2700k, except one 6500k, should I just get rid of the 6500k and replace with a 2700k? Since I know 2700 are better for flowering, but I also do hear a full spectrum is beneficial, but will it benefit more just replacing since its only one 6500k?
> Thank you in advance for comments, And I hope you dont mind me hopping on your thread, as I got towards the bottom of my message I started thinking..."hmmmm is this rude?"


Plz pm Dont wanna Clutter Md Thread.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> What up MD...You ST8.
> Did my order from the tude last nite.
> another 200 up in smoke,lol
> Still in rebuild mode on op.Going to do sealed.


I'm I'm good...just been busy


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2014)

Been slacking lately...
Day 41 (yestetday)


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Been slacking lately...
> Day 41 (yestetday)
> View attachment 3242818
> View attachment 3242819


Those girls sure aren't slacking........


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Those girls sure aren't slacking........


Thanks D


----------



## ch377y (Aug 31, 2014)

purrrrtttyy


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2014)

ch377y said:


> purrrrtttyy


Thanks 

If you'd like, I started a thread for ladies that grow to post pics, share thoughts or ideas or just talk about bitches and ho's...
Your welcome to join us 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/girls-gone-ganja.840129/


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2014)

I took out my good camera so I could keep up with the bomb shit on this thread!

African Mulanje x Jilly Bean:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I took out my good camera so I could keep up with the bomb shit on this thread!
> 
> African Mulanje x Jilly Bean:
> 
> ...


That's amazing Mo!! Absolutely beautiful


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking great,keep em green!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Looking great,keep em green!


Thanks Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

NO WORRYS MD.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 1, 2014)

Beauties!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2014)

*More plz,I need my fix!Ahh,Shhuckss girl.*


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *More plz,I need my fix!*


Ask and you shall receive!! 
Day 44 (yesterday) 
 
 
Canopy shot from this morning Day 45


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2014)

2 more plants or a longer Vegg? to fill screen? I say 2-3 More!
Lovely looking,Thanks.I feel better alllready.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 2 more plants or a longer Vegg? to fill screen? I say 2-3 More!


I didn't veg them on the screen..it was a chop and swap...right into 12/12  I believe one more would have filled it, or a week of veg. This next time I have 7 to choose from that will be ready to go..won't be an issue


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a 32" Screen,and Full size version is massive.

Still a great system,a lot of ppl will learn,from YOU.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 3, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 2 more plants or a longer Vegg? to fill screen? I say 2-3 More!
> Lovely looking,Thanks.I feel better alllready.


I agree 3 more should do it..


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I agree 3 more should do it..


I've got 15 clones in my tent...I PROMISE you guys I will fill my screen next run


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 3, 2014)

I really like to see how that old school skunk/cheese is going to do..


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I really like to see how that old school skunk/cheese is going to do..


Gonna stink up the place I can tell you that!! 
I can smell her skunkiness even surrounded by all those super sweet smelling clones...


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Gonna stink up the place I can tell you that!!
> I can smell her skunkiness even surrounded by all those super sweet smelling clones...


I think I can smell her all the way in Cali..


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope my strawberry blue plant produces a lot it looks like a good smoke!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've got 15 clones in my tent...I PROMISE you guys I will fill my screen next run


If that screen is not full next time I'M done.You know better then to leave that pretty little pink thing,A showing!LOL


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> If that screen is not full next time I'M done.You know better then to leave that pretty little pink thing,A showing!LOL


Feeling kinda frisky tonight huh?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 3, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> If that screen is not full next time I'M done.You know better then to leave that pretty little pink thing,A showing!LOL


I like too see the pink


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Here are a few of my outdoor girls after I cleaned up the garden a bit:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Here are a few of my outdoor girls after I cleaned up the garden a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Mo! I gotta get over to your thread and get caught up 
It's been a few days


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Your girls are looking pretty!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Your girls are looking pretty!


Thank you sir


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

YW - Can't wait to see what you do with all of the clones! It is going to be solid bud in there!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> YW - Can't wait to see what you do with all of the clones! It is going to be solid bud in there!


I'm going to split them...probably going to flower out whatever's leftover in my tent...
Time to start taking more cuttings again though...don't want any empty space


----------



## dluck (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah what's up with the OSS/Cheese


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

dluck said:


> Yeah what's up with the OSS/Cheese


Stinky little thing... I'm planning to get cuttings and force flower to make sure it's a female...then I'm gonna fill my tent up with them  I was told I would need a scrubber on my veg tent if it's the right pheno


----------



## dluck (Sep 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Stinky little thing... I'm planning to get cuttings and force flower to make sure it's a female...then I'm gonna fill my tent up with them  I was told I would need a scrubber on my veg tent if it's the right pheno


Awesome...I love anything skunky  I've never had cheese though


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2014)

dluck said:


> Awesome...I love anything skunky  I've never had cheese though


Hmm,anything....


----------



## dluck (Sep 3, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Hmm,anything....


Easy now...


----------



## dluck (Sep 3, 2014)

Any skunky cannabis then blah..blah..blah


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Hmm,anything....


LMAO!! Somebody is feelin' himself TONIGHT!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

dluck said:


> Easy now...


I think Beech is feeling a special kinda way tonight


----------



## dluck (Sep 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I think Beech is feeling a special kinda way tonight


We'll I'm kinda stoned soo....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Quit bogarting it and pass it here!


----------



## dluck (Sep 3, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Quit bogarting it and pass it here!


...oooOOO shotgun man


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm out of wine


----------



## dluck (Sep 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm out of wine


Uhh-ohh :O


----------



## MD914 (Sep 3, 2014)

dluck said:


> Uhh-ohh :O


Should have ordered it a month ago...had it in my "cart" and got distracted. By the time I went back to checkout my cart had been purged 
Takes 2 weeks to get because they ship chilled


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I think Beech is feeling a special kinda way tonight


Took the Advise you gave Rosey OH what a Relief .


----------



## MD914 (Sep 4, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Took the Advise you gave Rosey OH what a Relief .


That's awesome!! Lmao


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2014)

@ my age a little strange goes a looong waaaay! Friends,with benefits,gotta love it.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 4, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> @ my age a little strange goes a looong waaaay! Friends,with benefits,gotta love it.


Best kind to have


----------



## MD914 (Sep 5, 2014)

Day 47


----------



## ch377y (Sep 5, 2014)

ladies gettin chunky  what day you thinking it'll finish?


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 5, 2014)

Beautiful ladies MD. I am picking up some SB beans, cannot resist. all your doing why I spend money!


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

my strawberry blue is growing, it stretched quite a bit the first two weeks of flower, very sativa dom phenotype


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 47
> View attachment 3246949
> View attachment 3246950
> View attachment 3246951


WoW.....Those clones are definitely out doing their mother..awesome..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice MD.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 5, 2014)

ch377y said:


> ladies gettin chunky  what day you thinking it'll finish?


No idea...I chopped mom on day 69...gonna have to see how they go


----------



## MD914 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> my strawberry blue is growing, it stretched quite a bit the first two weeks of flower, very sativa dom phenotype


This plant likes to branch out...how tight are the nodes on yours?

EDIT: Never mind...I looked at your pics...different pheno than mine for sure...keep sharing pics over here if you don't have a journal, I'd love to watch her do her thing


----------



## MD914 (Sep 5, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> WoW.....Those clones are definitely out doing their mother..awesome..


Thanks D


----------



## MD914 (Sep 5, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Nice MD.


Thank you sir


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> This plant likes to branch out...how tight are the nodes on yours?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind...I looked at your pics...different pheno than mine for sure...keep sharing pics over here if you don't have a journal, I'd love to watch her do her thing


Yea I don't really have a journal i'll show some pics when she gets bigger buds but the flowering has begun for sure.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2014)

Really looks like a nice pheno,Don't loose it!
I lost ALL mine last yr,Was one of those 100yr winters here.
15f for high for almost 2 weeks.Heater burnt a wire off,and Boom.
Went to check em,Talk about heartbroken.Didn't know whether to Cry or be mad.
Ended up mad throwing them frozen Biches in the Damn snow.
Had to get a cut of the SL from my Friend!


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't really keep cuts often cause I like to run new strains a lot, after this harvest I'm going to be running some new gear, and I got some more cool freebies coming from herbies, another world of seeds plant I think its amnesia.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2014)

Good morning 
Day 49  
Buds are bulking up nicely now and she's fading pretty quickly...started a tea brewing last night with some castings, Jamaican, liquid seaweed and molasses...they'll be getting that tonight


----------



## dluck (Sep 7, 2014)

You know I was gonna hit you off over here too....lol...gorgeous flowers though...your pride in your craft shows


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2014)

dluck said:


> You know I was gonna hit you off over here too....lol...gorgeous flowers though...your pride in your craft shows


Yes, I figured you'd pop up over here and I appreciate you for it 
I do take great pride in my grow and try to always improve 

It's a different pace over here, a bit more about the plants


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 7, 2014)

She's GROWWWWWINGGG, check out my hydroponics plant it is fucking huge, im expecting a mighty harvest


----------



## ch377y (Sep 7, 2014)

molasses helpful for bulking? or more crystal production?

btw nice ladies


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2014)

ch377y said:


> molasses helpful for bulking? or more crystal production?
> 
> btw nice ladies


I'm growing organically so the molasses is for the beneficial microbes in my soil...and it contains calcium. The Jamaican is high in phosphorous which she likes to have a lot of during flowering...I can never seem to give her enough of it


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 7, 2014)

Feels like just the other day you were growing the mother, and now look at these fat buds  Looks better already!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Feels like just the other day you were growing the mother, and now look at these fat buds  Looks better already!


Thanks 
I forgot to post these pics earlier...I love the flash pics


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 3248763 View attachment 3248764


Holy crap batman!! Your eyes are buggin'


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking super Dank MD!! 

I am almost ready to start building my new rooms. Got all moved in but have a huge mess in the garage to get organized.

Hello 8 foot ceilings for me!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Looking super Dank MD!!
> 
> I am almost ready to start building my new rooms. Got all moved in but have a huge mess in the garage to get organized.
> 
> Hello 8 foot ceilings for me!!


Thank you 
Super happy for you and your family Butchyboy!!! When's the party? I'd like to book my flight


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thank you
> Super happy for you and your family Butchyboy!!! When's the party? I'd like to book my flight



Thanks!! I am planning a surprise birthday party for my wife on the 27th of this month! I am scrambling to repair the solar heater for the pool so it will be warmer than 70 degrees. Also getting the hot tub fired up! Ya baby!!!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Thanks!! I am planning a surprise birthday party for my wife on the 27th of this month! I am scrambling to repair the solar heater for the pool so it will be warmer than 70 degrees. Also getting the hot tub fired up! Ya baby!!!!!!!


Sounds like fun


----------



## MD914 (Sep 9, 2014)

51 days


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2014)

So perfect!
Please post a pic of the whole ScrOG again!
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So perfect!
> Please post a pic of the whole ScrOG again!
> Thanks,
> Mo


I'll try to get one when it's time for lights to come on...
Fade is on big time!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2014)

Sweet!

Here is the Jillanje outdoor:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So perfect!
> Please post a pic of the whole ScrOG again!
> Thanks,
> Mo


Here ya go @Mohican 
Day 53
 
That's most of it anyway. It's hard to get the whole screen in the pic without a third hand holding the flaps out of the way


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Here ya go @Mohican
> Day 53
> View attachment 3251229
> That's most of it anyway. It's hard to get the whole screen in the pic without a third hand holding the flaps out of the way


What a lovely screen of green. Hope mines looks that good. I gotta add a second screen on my one girl as she's outgrown it and I'm about to flip today. Can't wait any longer  hopefully she doesn't outgrow the 2nd screen too much


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2014)

Great run, very nice MD, tempting this scrog thing, haven't run one, yet... Looks like you've done this before, maybe? lol Cheers


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 11, 2014)

..Glad your okay. .


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 3251307 ..Glad your okay. .


LMFAO!! 
I'm sure it wasn't that cute...

I didn't go gracefully


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 11, 2014)

it's like a slinky cat rofl


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks amazing @MD914! 
I see about 60 tops in that picture!
Is it getting potent in the tent?
What are you feeding them?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 11, 2014)

Question for you MD.... When do you start trimming underneath your canopy?..Do you do it all in one shot or a little at a time?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Looks amazing @MD914!
> I see about 60 tops in that picture!
> Is it getting potent in the tent?
> What are you feeding them?


Thanks Mo  It's pretty sweet smelling in there that's for sure 
I'm still giving tea twice a week (need to start one now) with castings, Jamaican and molasses. Topdressing weekly with happy frog and castings. Gave them some Mexican a couple weeks back...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Question for you MD.... When do you start trimming underneath your canopy?..Do you do it all in one shot or a little at a time?


I didn't trim this time...I wanted lots of popcorn 
But if I were going to do it, I would do a little here and there...


This is kinda trippy...like déjà vu


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

You are going to have a bountiful harvest this year!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I didn't trim this time...I wanted lots of popcorn
> But if I were going to do it, I would do a little here and there...
> 
> 
> This is kinda trippy...like déjà vu


Okay gotcha and thank you..


----------



## Da Mann (Sep 11, 2014)

I want this one....................


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> I want this one....................


It's yours for the taking


----------



## Da Mann (Sep 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It's yours for the taking


Your only to sweet.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> your hands that is


Are you working towards a valid or intelligent comment or question?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Rudi I&I Automan said:


> I give myself hand job


That's another thread 

I can edit too asshole


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey @SOMEBEECH 
Would you mind cleaning up my thread a bit and putting the GARBAGE on the curb?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2014)

NP...You ever wonder about using Bat Guano.......Seems like ever since I started using it,Ive become Bat chit crazy?
Literally...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> NP...You ever wonder about using Bat Guano.......Seems like ever since I started using it,Ive become Bat chit crazy?
> Literally...


Thanks for lookin out Beech


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> it's like a slinky cat rofl


Now imagine a slinky MD914 rolling down the stairs 

Hurts a lot more now than it did when it happened


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Now imagine a slinky MD914 rolling down the stairs
> 
> Hurts a lot more now than it did when it happened


What flavor of the day,was your Catnip?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> What flavor of the day,was your Catnip?


No catnip  
I was at work and not feeling 100% (was real sick yesterday) lost my footing and was too slow to recover...

Now I'm stiff as a board with ice on my neck and shoulders...it really hurts


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Ouch! Try one extra strength tylenol and one advil together.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Ouch! Try one extra strength tylenol and one advil together.


I took 3 Advil...I'll try a Tylenol too...in a little while


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No catnip
> I was at work and not feeling 100% (was real sick yesterday) lost my footing and was too slow to recover...
> 
> Now I'm stiff as a board with ice on my neck and shoulders...it really hurts


Alternate between Cold and Heat,If no relief after a week.I would go to Dr.
Did you really fall down some stairs?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Alternate between Cold and Heat,If no relief after a week.I would go to Dr.
> Did you really fall down some stairs?


I really did


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

The mixture is the key. When I had my root canal they said to take 3 tylenol and 2 motrin. I was pain free in minutes!

Here is some distraction for your pain - are you sitting down hehe

Quantum Kush x ? (LoveChild probably) Seeds




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I really did


Ahh Shucks Girl,You have access to a hot tub.....When I blew my neck out,that was the only thing that would give 
me some relief.A pinched nerve is no Fnn joke.I have broken many bones and dislocated elbow,shoulder.While racing M/X and S/X,to this day a pinched nerve was the worst pain I have every been in!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The mixture is the key. When I had my root canal they said to take 3 tylenol and 2 motrin. I was pain free in minutes!
> 
> Here is some distraction for your pain - are you sitting down hehe
> 
> ...


Look at all those beans  That's awesome Mo!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Ahh Shucks Girl,You have access to a hot tub.....When I blew my neck out,that was the only thing that would give
> me some relief.A pinched nerve is no Fnn joke.I have broken many bones and dislocated elbow,shoulder.While racing M/X and S/X,to this day a pinched nerve was the worst pain I have every been in!


I'll give that a try this weekend...thanks Beech  
In the meantime I'll probably take Dr Mo's prescribed concoction with some smoke and some canna candy...either I'll feel better or I won't care


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'll give that a try this weekend...thanks Beech
> In the meantime I'll probably take Dr Mo's prescribed concoction with some smoke and some canna candy...either I'll feel better or I won't care


You aint a hurting too bad then, or you would be out the door,seeking relief!
Or,like they say a women can handle pain better then us guys! Maybe this Hug is all ya need..


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You aint a hurting too bad then, or you would be out the door,seeking relief!
> Or,like they say a women can handle pain better then us guys! Maybe this Hug is all ya need..


Thanks Beech 
I'm a pretty tough chic


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

My screen WILL be full next run


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2014)

Damn! That is one hardy strain! How is the smoke?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Damn! That is one hardy strain! How is the smoke?


Lol...there's more (smaller ones)  I just didn't include them in the pic as they aren't going in the closet next run 
It's a good smoke...nice flavor. I think it could hit a little harder but the effects linger. I'm expecting this run to be a little better than mom was...and mom didn't last long...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mom wasn't this frosty


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Mom wasn't this frosty
> 
> View attachment 3251605


Looking good Ms. 2nd, 3rd and 4th is usually when you get the most out of em since you've ran it enough times to know what she likes and doesn't. Just think if this would be the only strain you would run you would know it like the back of your hand and the only thing would be to is to experiment with lighting and temps and stuff


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2014)

You could get some regular seeds and cross her too. Strawberry pie sounds yummy


----------



## pioneer87richard (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking real good how much longer they got. r u gona let them go longer then their mum I've left mine in veg still an now there bout 1m plus think they might b to big for my tent


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 12, 2014)

Lovely as always MD! pure genius!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good Ms. 2nd, 3rd and 4th is usually when you get the most out of em since you've ran it enough times to know what she likes and doesn't. Just think if this would be the only strain you would run you would know it like the back of your hand and the only thing would be to is to experiment with lighting and temps and stuff


Yes I see that


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You could get some regular seeds and cross her too. Strawberry pie sounds yummy


That's does sound yummy!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

pioneer87richard said:


> Looking real good how much longer they got. r u gona let them go longer then their mum I've left mine in veg still an now there bout 1m plus think they might b to big for my tent


Thanks 
I've no idea how much longer they've got but mom went 2 more weeks from here.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Lovely as always MD! pure genius!


Thanks chic


----------



## cannakis (Sep 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I was so high on the candy that I made...my teeth felt like they were tingling...I eat a lot of candy. Never had it hit me so fast or so hard


hahaha i LOVE This! How do you make Your candy? This is something i Really desire, but everytime i make stuff, even like .8g hash in a dose of a peanut butter cup. Do you use more stuff? i Want my teeth to tingle!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks
> I've no idea how much longer they've got but mom went 2 more weeks from here.


Just watch those trichs. They can mature very fast. Especially since this is a clone run


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

cannakis said:


> hahaha i LOVE This! How do you make Your candy? This is something i Really desire, but everytime i make stuff, even like .8g hash in a dose of a peanut butter cup. Do you use more stuff? i Want my teeth to tingle!


I think I ate too much candy that night  My teeth don't always tingle 
I just use my butter...which I try to make as strong as I can


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Just watch those trichs. They can mature very fast. Especially since this is a clone run


Yeah...I should probably start checking them soon


----------



## cannakis (Sep 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I think I ate too much candy that night  My teeth don't always tingle
> I just use my butter...which I try to make as strong as I can


haha really how long do you cook it? how much bud to a stick?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

cannakis said:


> haha really how long do you cook it? how much bud to a stick?


I use my extra large crock pot filled with popcorn and 5-6 sticks of butter 

I don't weigh it I just use as much as I can fit


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 14, 2014)

you guys ever have a plant that's so frosty that the stems of the fans leafs and the fans leaves are just covered in trics?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> you guys ever have a plant that's so frosty that the stems of the fans leafs and the fans leaves are just covered in trics?


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MD914 (Sep 14, 2014)

56 days 

























Oops  How did THAT get in here?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 14, 2014)

my girls are sleeping right now , my hydro plant has so much frost its fans leafs stems have a nice coating.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 15, 2014)

stop throwing powdered sugar on it..


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 15, 2014)

Super nice MD! Sorry I haven't been around much to check in on your dankness!! I will be dropping some beans in a few cups very soon so I can get back to my regularly scheduled program. I have some more drywall to hang then it's mud time!! I cannot wait to see how big I can grow a plant in my new room!!!!


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 15, 2014)

LOOKING GOOOD!! subed


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 15, 2014)

I think I can use my fan leafs for BHO this run XD check out those fan leafs stems they even are covered in trics


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 15, 2014)

Most Excellent Grow Indeed.

That dank is finer than frog hair. 

Many thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Super nice MD! Sorry I haven't been around much to check in on your dankness!! I will be dropping some beans in a few cups very soon so I can get back to my regularly scheduled program. I have some more drywall to hang then it's mud time!! I cannot wait to see how big I can grow a plant in my new room!!!!


Hey Butchyboy!!  I'm super excited for you!! Can't wait to see your new setup!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> I think I can use my fan leafs for BHO this run XD check out those fan leafs stems they even are covered in trics


That's pretty damn frosty


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Most Excellent Grow Indeed.
> 
> That dank is finer than frog hair.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

butterbudface said:


> LOOKING GOOOD!! subed


Thanks


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

So frosty and clean! Great job MD!

You can't eat a superbowl ring hehe


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So frosty and clean! Great job MD!
> 
> You can't eat a superbowl ring hehe


Thanks Mo! I got a macro lens for my phone so I can get a look at those trichs...my loupe has gone missing


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

When I first started using my macro setting I couldn't believe all of the budworms I was seeing!

Mr Goo 2011:






Now I use it as a tool to inspect my garden 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mohican said:


> When I first started using my macro setting I couldn't believe all of the budworms I was seeing!
> 
> Mr Goo 2011:
> 
> ...


That would really REALLY upset me


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 15, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Most Excellent Grow Indeed.
> 
> That dank is finer than frog hair.
> 
> ...


MY MAN...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 15, 2014)

Old Cheese strain 
I'll be taking some cuttings off this one tonight


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

It does make your heart sink when you see something awful on your plants. When you see the good stuff though, it really makes up for it!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 16, 2014)

Herms,GRRRRRR


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Old Cheese strain
> I'll be taking some cuttings off this one tonight
> View attachment 3254392


You ok? Was just thinkin
of how the tumble ended ?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 16, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You ok? Was just thinkin
> of how the tumble ended ?


The tumble ended on my ass 
But I'm good now...like it never even happened 
Fortunately I'm in pretty good shape


----------



## MD914 (Sep 16, 2014)

@Mohican I took your advice and submitted pics of my SB to High Times...she'll be in the January issue which hits newstands in November


----------



## dluck (Sep 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> @Mohican I took your advice and submitted pics of my SB to High Times...she'll be in the January issue which hits newstands in November


Gotta cop that issue !


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2014)

Me too! Congratulations! That is so cool!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Me too! Congratulations! That is so cool!


Yeah it's pretty cool for sure


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2014)

Should be on the cover!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Should be on the cover!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO  Very nice Mo!! Thanks


----------



## MD914 (Sep 17, 2014)

Day 59


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

Starting to show a nice fade! Perfect!

It is 103 here today and zero humidity! This is really enough - I need some fall weather soon!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Starting to show a nice fade! Perfect!
> 
> It is 103 here today and zero humidity! This is really enough - I need some fall weather soon!


Thanks Mo 

That heat sounds BRUTAL


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2014)

I went outside at 7 this morning to turn off the pool and the air temp was 92 degrees! The sativas are loving it


----------



## MD914 (Sep 17, 2014)

I submitted photos twice...it seems they liked both submissions 
I guess when it's in print it will have a description attatched  
Feelin kinda special


----------



## GroErr (Sep 17, 2014)

Very cool MD  You're like famous now


----------



## MD914 (Sep 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Very cool MD  You're like famous now


Not yet 

Thanks! I'm pretty stoked


----------



## MD914 (Sep 17, 2014)

The troops...patiently waiting for their sisters to exit the flower room


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 17, 2014)

That is bad ass MD!!! Fawkin High Times!!! 

You are definitely knocking it out of the park!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> That is bad ass MD!!! Fawkin High Times!!!
> 
> You are definitely knocking it out of the park!!


Thanks Butchyboy!!  I've been CHEEZIN all day!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> The troops...patiently waiting for their sisters to exit the flower room
> View attachment 3256099


 Those girls look super healthy...You have this strain dialed in...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 17, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Those girls look super healthy...You have this strain dialed in...


Thanks D  
She likes teas! The more tea she gets the happier she is...when I transplant into my soil mix to flower they're gonna go crazy


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 17, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks D
> She likes teas! The more tea she gets the happier she is...when I transplant into my soil mix to flower they're gonna go crazy


Future candidates for HighTimes..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

How is the baby cheese smelling?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How is the baby cheese smelling?


She smells very skunky!! When I open the tent I smell her before the 15 Strawberry Blue clones


----------



## Hanky92 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey there iv just read through this and your previous grows as I'm micro growing this strain at the moment and just switched too flower. 

Must say they look fantastic and I'm extremely excited to see my buds process over the next few weeks! Cheers!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cool pic
Day 60


----------



## MD914 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hanky92 said:


> Hey there iv just read through this and your previous grows as I'm micro growing this strain at the moment and just switched too flower.
> 
> Must say they look fantastic and I'm extremely excited to see my buds process over the next few weeks! Cheers!


Thanks 
Do you have a journal? Would love to check out your SB


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Cool pic
> Day 60
> View attachment 3256776


Looking good girl. Still packing on the frost. Can't wait to see them finished and the next run get going


----------



## MD914 (Sep 19, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking good girl. Still packing on the frost. Can't wait to see them finished and the next run get going


Thank you 
Me too!! My next group of clones is ready to go!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 20, 2014)

Wake and Bake...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2014)

Couple pics from yesterday morning 
Day 61


----------



## MD914 (Sep 21, 2014)

Day 63


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 21, 2014)

Most Excellent Looking Ladies Indeed!!

Many thanx for the update.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Sep 21, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Most Excellent Looking Ladies Indeed!!
> 
> Many thanx for the update.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 21, 2014)

Look at those chunky buds....


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 21, 2014)

Now those are getting fat! Ive noticed that from everyones strawberry blue pcitures that they are some hairy bitches


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Sep 21, 2014)

u are goin great m. i'm waiting to pick up my new laptop  hopefully by Friday...


----------



## IndicaAngel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Hey, popped over to see the porn and you didn't disappoint! lovely ladies MD.
But I say that all the time, because it's true!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like those girls are still putting on some weight. Looks close to being finished tho. Awesome work MD


----------



## MD914 (Sep 22, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Now those are getting fat! Ive noticed that from everyones strawberry blue pcitures that they are some hairy bitches


Thanks!! I think they're done beefing up though...
Very hairy bitches!!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> u are goin great m. i'm waiting to pick up my new laptop  hopefully by Friday...


Thanks LGC! Miss seeing you around


----------



## MD914 (Sep 22, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Hey Hey, popped over to see the porn and you didn't disappoint! lovely ladies MD.
> But I say that all the time, because it's true!


Thank you ma'am


----------



## MD914 (Sep 22, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like those girls are still putting on some weight. Looks close to being finished tho. Awesome work MD


Thanks 
They really haven't done anything for the last few days...I think they're about done fattening up...maybe this weekend


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 22, 2014)

uggg Jury duty.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 22, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> uggg Jury duty.


Just say that you think they're guilty


----------



## ch377y (Sep 22, 2014)

first pic on day 63 looked so chunky! nicely done


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 22, 2014)

Does the strawberry blue have a good smell and taste? If so what does it taste like? Mine is just starting to show trics and budding structures.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Does the strawberry blue have a good smell and taste? If so what does it taste like? Mine is just starting to show trics and budding structures.


Mine has a very sweet earthy smell...the taste is only mildly sweet but def earthy...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 22, 2014)

ch377y said:


> first pic on day 63 looked so chunky! nicely done


Thank you


----------



## Foothills (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice, MD. Are you still using your phone to get these shots ??


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Very nice, MD. Are you still using your phone to get these shots ??


Yes I just have my iPhone for pics as my digital camera took a tumble...

I'm upgrading this week so I imagine the camera will be even better


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 23, 2014)

Good Morning!!

Wake-N-Bake!!!



Looking at your ladies has me very excited about getting going again!! So far I gots a XJ 13 standing proud at 1/2 inch tall and more beans doing what they do when wet!

After a bit of cooking this morning I am going to get on my rooms again. I need to sand the drywall seams then paint and get the doors installed. I need some FM over here so all of this can just be done!!! LOL!!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> Wake-N-Bake!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Butchyboy!! I see your enjoying the breakfast of champions


----------



## Foothills (Sep 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hey Butchyboy!! I see your enjoying the breakfast of champions


I'm right here with ya Butchyboy. When you know you have about 10 or 12 hrs. of trimming just ahead, it's important to get into the right frame of mind early !!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 23, 2014)

I wish I was trimming instead of ripping apart two chickens!!! This starting over from scratch kinda sucks!! LOL...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2014)

They must like my SB


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

I like it too!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I like it too!


Thanks Mo!! 

I've sent pics 3 times and they've used them all 3 times...maybe they don't get many submissions


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2014)

@ButchyBoy - Your wake and bake picture makes my mind see the surface of the Deathstar in Star Wars! I am not even high!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 24, 2014)

Day 66


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2014)

@MD914 Surely your gonna buy a copy of the HT?
I know I would!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 24, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> @MD914 Surely your gonna buy a copy of the HT?
> I know I would!


I got a subscription


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I got a subscription


I need a prescription LOL too.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 66
> View attachment 3260558


 Gorgeous Lady!!

Many thanx for the bud porn 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## pioneer87richard (Sep 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> They must like my SB
> View attachment 3260203


Oh wow they look real good I can see why these were chosen they look like the pics seed banks advertise with. Well done


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2014)

That frost is so thick! I would love to make hash with those sugar leaves!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

OMG.......


That looks so fricken good!!!!!!  

So far I have a XJ 13. Just one! The rest of my beans are draggin ass! Might have to go get some clones cuz I am hatin not havin any plants in my room.

Keep up the great work MD!!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @ButchyBoy - Your wake and bake picture makes my mind see the surface of the Deathstar in Star Wars! I am not even high!


That is how it was left from the night before. Musta been drinking something from the dark side!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dark side


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2014)

Started my harvest a couple days ago...should be finished up this afternoon and start getting the next run in place to go dark Monday morning 

So far I've trimmed 1053 grams 

Will post some pics later


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally finished all my trimming and everything is layed out on screens drying (ran out of screen and had to improvise ) Total wet weight is 1521.9 grams  
Here is a bud pic for you (I'm kinda tired of looking at these so I'll get more pics for you all later)






I still have to clean my flowering room, change my bulb, repair the screen that I accidentally snipped and get set up for my next run...which includes transplanting these 





But first....
Wine


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks tasty...Nice grow.. Here is a bud pic for you (I'm kinda tired of looking at these so I'll get more pics for you all later)

Hahaaha BAWAAA


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Looks tasty...Nice grow.. Here is a bud pic for you (I'm kinda tired of looking at these so I'll get more pics for you all later)
> 
> Hahaaha BAWAAA


Thanks  

Just being honest


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2014)

How does it smell now?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell now?


Very sweet, even sweeter than the mother was and these taste a lot sweeter as well


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 28, 2014)

My strawberry blue has some long colas it really stretched.


----------



## ch377y (Sep 28, 2014)

idk why i cant see your pictures sometimes


----------



## MD914 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> My strawberry blue has some long colas it really stretched.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MD914 (Sep 28, 2014)

ch377y said:


> idk why i cant see your pictures sometimes


Are you on a phone? Bad signal maybe?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 28, 2014)

So here we go again!!  
Tomorrow this group of clones will go dark!! They are in recycled/re amended FFOF. I found that the mother and the first batch of clones needed more around day 40 so I hopped up my soil before transplanting today in hopes that what they've been looking for around day 40 will be available. As I did last run, I plan to topdress weekly and give tea twice a week. I already gave them their first topdressing of compost, psg, happy frog, castings and pea gravel. Will start a tea for them tomorrow 
Day 1


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 28, 2014)

Steady As She Grows M8.

Excellent Buddage Indeed!!

Thanx for the update.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

Day 3 
Lots of growth in just 2 days 
 
The clone in the little square sitting on top of the screen is from the stinky cheese plant.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


>


Today IS a good day to communicate with symbols and gestures isn't it?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2014)

Sunburned hurts to type.....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Sunburned hurts to type.....


That's what sunscreen is for Beech!!


----------



## ch377y (Oct 1, 2014)

damn they wanna break free!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2014)

Whats tis sunscreen you talk about....Men dont were that stuff


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Whats tis sunscreen you talk about....Men dont were that stuff


Men that don't want to be sun burnt do


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow MD awesome job, great result there and it looks as frosty as f**k, bet you cant wait to test it 
It seems like I've only missed a few days and the ladies are down and on the drying screen and the next run is in, are you setting up a bud factory  
I think I wore out my like button just catching up


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Wow MD awesome job, great result there and it looks as frosty as f**k, bet you cant wait to test it
> It seems like I've only missed a few days and the ladies are down and on the drying screen and the next run is in, are you setting up a bud factory
> I think I wore out my like button just catching up


Thanks Red 
It's my mini bud factory 
I'd like to fill a warehouse up to be honest...but in reality I should probably keep my day job for now 
I've already tested it. Much sweeter than mom was, I'm even going to say that it's twice as good as mom!! 

I started a new strain and if it's the right pheno your not going to wanna miss it...so don't stay away too long


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome grow MD and nice yield too. This next run will be more. The more you run a strain the more you get to know it and get the most out of it. Dying to see you do a all Cheese run. When will that be?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome grow MD and nice yield too. This next run will be more. The more you run a strain the more you get to know it and get the most out of it. Dying to see you do a all Cheese run. When will that be?


Thank you!!
I just tossed a little clone in with the SB's to force flower and determine sex. If it's female I'll start taking more clones from the one in veg. I'm planning to add another 400 to my veg tent and plan to flower everything in it in about a month. (Smaller clones will be in clone cabinet) At that point we will see if it's the "right one"...if it is then I'll be packing out my screen with them in December


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

Have you seen the LED lights @SomeGuy is making?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Have you seen the LED lights @SomeGuy is making?


No I haven't...is there a link?
I think I saw mention of it on your thread...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-grow-light-vero-18-economy-light.842794/page-10#post-10933575


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

Has it grown at all? That's my strawberry blue plant


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Has it grown at all? That's my strawberry blue plant


Nice  Different pheno than mine...how many days in are you?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Nice  Different pheno than mine...how many days in are you?


Probably about 1 month in I don't really count days I just follow my schedule so this is week 6 flower nutes and its on a 6 day schedule


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

Smells like strawberries and blueberries and diesel fuel and strong marijuana smell.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Smells like strawberries and blueberries and diesel fuel and strong marijuana smell.


Yeah the smell is fantastic!! This last harvest of mine is crazy sweet smelling...flavor is sweet too!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

The smell is great but the plant is also super pretty and very healthy I really like the strawberry blue genetics, definitely not a keeper but very strong genetics very impressive bud structure I think THC levels will be from 15-20% not the highest but definitely a great smoke.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> The smell is great but the plant is also super pretty and very healthy I really like the strawberry blue genetics, definitely not a keeper but very strong genetics very impressive bud structure I think THC levels will be from 15-20% not the highest but definitely a great smoke.


It's a very hardy plant indeed. I'm crazy about the pheno I have. She has built up quite a "fan base" in my area  I was thinking about parting ways with her once I know if I have the right pheno of the old cheese strain I started, but I think I'm gonna keep one around for a while...


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

Little question ,does yours continue to frost up the entire time? Mine has been slowing frosting since week 2 flowering but compared to clones of really legit genetics it seems a little slower, Does it pack on fast in the last two weeks?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's a picture of a clone (golden goat) I bought from a dispensary in Denver its so much frostier than the SB plant and my GHS money maker plant.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Little question ,does yours continue to frost up the entire time? Mine has been slowing frosting since week 2 flowering but compared to clones of really legit genetics it seems a little slower, Does it pack on fast in the last two weeks?


The first one was frosty but nothing like the first run of clones. They packed it on until the very end. I'm confident in saying that the first run of clones are twice as good as the mother was.
One thing I have found with both runs on this strain is they get real hungry around day 40. I grow strictly organic so it's something I have to be ahead of...that bit of info may be helpful to you though...can't give this plant too much phosphorus either


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

I grow all synthetic pretty much , Coco- coir / Advanced Nutrients / LEDs


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's a picture of a clone (golden goat) I bought from a dispensary in Denver its so much frostier than the SB plant and my GHS money maker plant.


Nice!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks, you planning any more genetics in your garden? I just bought a pack of daybreakers from GGG (herbies ty again !) and got some badass freebies like Amnesia from World of seeds and something called Critical Super Silver Haze. I also have a pack of Moonshine Haze seeds from rare dankness and a cup full of randoms from bag seeds. Still don't know which I will want to go with next run because I have a limited plant count.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Thanks, you planning any more genetics in your garden? I just bought a pack of daybreakers from GGG (herbies ty again !) and got some badass freebies like Amnesia from World of seeds and something called Critical Super Silver Haze. I also have a pack of Moonshine Haze seeds from rare dankness and a cup full of randoms from bag seeds. Still don't know which I will want to go with next run because I have a limited plant count.


The only thing I have planned is this old cheese strain. I put a small clone in my flower room just to get an idea of whether it's the right pheno or if I need to start another...once I get the right one I won't need to mess with anything else unless I get bored...or make another flower space...or convert my whole house to a grow space


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

Good luck I hope you get the right pheno I know how tough that can be!


----------



## pkyabigtime (Oct 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Finally finished all my trimming and everything is layed out on screens drying (ran out of screen and had to improvise ) Total wet weight is 1521.9 grams


Very nice job man, was wondering the dry weight? I didn't see you post it but i might have overlooked it haha.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2014)

pkyabigtime said:


> Very nice job man, was wondering the dry weight? I didn't see you post it but i might have overlooked it haha.


Thanks  Not bad for a chic huh? 

My dry weight was right about a pound 

I may or may not have posted that...


----------



## pkyabigtime (Oct 1, 2014)

Oops my bad haha. That is awesome yield, got over that 1 GPW. I look forward to your new grow and wish you luck!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks  Not bad for a chic huh?
> 
> My dry weight was right about a pound
> 
> I may or may not have posted that...


I wondered how long it would before that got corrected... yes Indeed Lady* your plants are killer. but.. you already know that. you have eyes


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey MD how many days of flowering did you go last time and this time?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 2, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Hey MD how many days of flowering did you go last time and this time?


I chopped mom at 69 days and this first crop of clones I began a selective harvest on day 66 and finishing on day 69
The clones were def further along than mom was


----------



## Bakatare666 (Oct 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I was so high on the candy that I made...my teeth felt like they were tingling...I eat a lot of candy. Never had it hit me so fast or so hard


Haven't tried candy yet, done ISO, butter, green dragon, and brownies, but not candy.
Have you tried firecrackers?
Subbed...........
Looking very nice lady!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Haven't tried candy yet, done ISO, butter, green dragon, and brownies, but not candy.
> Have you tried firecrackers?
> Subbed...........
> Looking very nice lady!


Thanks Bak! What the hell is a firecracker? I make my candies with my butter  So far the caramels are the winners!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Oct 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Bak! What the hell is a firecracker? I make my candies with my butter  So far the caramels are the winners!!


"Search it" (for the powers that be), I'll shoot ya the recipe links, one good one for garlic bread too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Oct 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks  Not bad for a chic huh?
> 
> My dry weight was right about a pound
> 
> I may or may not have posted that...


Regardless, that's worth posting twice.
AND, I appreciate the fact, like me and a few others, you post your DRY (honest) weight!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Oct 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Bak! What the hell is a firecracker? I make my candies with my butter  So far the caramels are the winners!!


I LOVE Caramel, I'm gonna have to try that next go around!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> I LOVE Caramel, I'm gonna have to try that next go around!


I posted the link to the recipe somewhere but I'll PM it to you if you'd like


----------



## Bakatare666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks, but I'll find it when I got something to cook with next time.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey DL, slithering around like I used to, huh?
Good to see you're still here bro!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 4, 2014)

Little nug from my SB





This run is a very sweet tasting smoke. An uppy high but still kinda stoney...
Stays with you for close to 3 hours


----------



## MD914 (Oct 6, 2014)

Day 8 
These girls look like they are starting to crown already so I don't know how much more stretch I'm going to get from them...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 6, 2014)

Have you ever been so high you find yourself walking around with Oreos in your pocket?..


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2014)

They would never make it to my pocket


----------



## MD914 (Oct 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Have you ever been so high you find yourself walking around with Oreos in your pocket?..


Is nothing sacred? 



As a matter of fact I have 
And I'm blaming it on these


----------



## MD914 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> They would never make it to my pocket


My hands were full


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's a pic of my strawberry blue plant it finally got the whole room to itself and its loving it , took down a few LEDs cause didn't need them anymore. How does she look?


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 7, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's a pic of my strawberry blue plant it finally got the whole room to itself and its loving it , took down a few LEDs cause didn't need them anymore. How does she look?


Looks like you got a more sativa pheno, looks great


----------



## Bakatare666 (Oct 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I posted the link to the recipe somewhere but I'll PM it to you if you'd like


NOM NOM NOM..........


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's a pic of my strawberry blue plant it finally got the whole room to itself and its loving it , took down a few LEDs cause didn't need them anymore. How does she look?


Very sativa looks very good tho. You got her dialed in well. Those LEDs aren't too close? I know the intensity on them at crazy and have to keep them a lil further than hids


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2014)

Nah LED's can go a lot closer to the plant than HID I can put these as close as touching with no problems and have done in the past  LED's don't produce heat like HID does which is what kills your plant.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 8, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah LED's can go a lot closer to the plant than HID I can put these as close as touching with no problems and have done in the past  LED's don't produce heat like HID does which is what kills your plant.


Don't know which ones you have but the people I know that's growing with LEDs say they have to keep them a lil farther just cus of the intensity. But that's good you can put yours closer. Anyways looks awesome bro


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2014)

I have several different type of LED's , I have an area 51 SGS 160 above that along with a blackstar 240w (135w actual draw) v2.0. I also have a blackstar ion 8 and another 240 panel.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 8, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know which ones you have but the people I know that's growing with LEDs say they have to keep them a lil farther just cus of the intensity. But that's good you can put yours closer. Anyways looks awesome bro


I can have mine close once the plants adjust, at first though they do show signs of stress too close, and it's not heat. as my lights don't get hot.
I think it depends on the strain honestly. My widow could care less, my animal cookies was all momma momma it's too close!
but they all adjusted eventually. Mine are 500 5w though. upgrading to 600 soon, my test with these went well.

BTW chickie, I'm going to PM you soon and pick your scrog brain.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2014)

I have fried a couple plants with LEDs. You can hang them pretty far away. They are very intense. The plant freaks out because the light is intense but not hot. Indicas seem to like this more. They grow at high elevations with cold intense light with high UV and air with a low RH.

Although there are some mountain grown South American sativas that are pretty amazing too.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 8, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> I can have mine close once the plants adjust, at first though they do show signs of stress too close, and it's not heat. as my lights don't get hot.
> I think it depends on the strain honestly. My widow could care less, my animal cookies was all momma momma it's too close!
> but they all adjusted eventually. Mine are 500 5w though. upgrading to 600 soon, my test with these went well.
> 
> BTW chickie, I'm going to PM you soon and pick your scrog brain.


Anytime girlie


----------



## MD914 (Oct 8, 2014)

10 days


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 10 days
> View attachment 3270116


They look awesome for 10 days ..


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> 10 days
> View attachment 3270116


and we're off to the races! can't wait to see them fill in!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2014)

Didn't you just finish doing this?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Didn't you just finish doing this?


Seems like it doesn't it? 

And I'll be doing it again very shortly...but this one coming up will be in my tent sans screen  
I can't wait to see how this SB does for me growing upwards


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 9, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> They look awesome for 10 days ..


Agreed


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice MD!!! 

Seems like you got two grows in while I was messin around with moving and getting set up again! 

I popped a XJ 13/? bean 16 days ago. It is a cross between XJ 13 and I have no idea..... Could be blue magoo, blue dream or AK 48. Time will tell. I also hooked up with a co-op and snagged a Holy Grail and a Plat Bubba clone. One of these new clones smells really good at 6 inches tall so I am excited!!! 

Keep up the green thumb girly!!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 9, 2014)

grrr missed 1 day of my schedule and immediately got a deficiency hoping she will rebound :*(


----------



## MD914 (Oct 10, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Very nice MD!!!
> 
> Seems like you got two grows in while I was messin around with moving and getting set up again!
> 
> ...


When are you starting a new thread Butchyboy? Gotta see that new grow garage of yours


----------



## MD914 (Oct 10, 2014)

It's a girl!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 10, 2014)

I started a new thread yesterday. The link is in my sig line! 

I cannot wait to get back to it! It seems as though my plants are not growing, you know with checking them hourly and all!! LOL!!!

I am debating about popping some of my bag seeds. That one I popped for the side by side contest that got nixed turned out great!!! 
I am hoping I can get another one going which would give me 4 strains for now.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 10, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I started a new thread yesterday. The link is in my sig line!
> 
> I cannot wait to get back to it! It seems as though my plants are not growing, you know with checking them hourly and all!! LOL!!!
> 
> ...


Waiting for them is the hardest part!! Why I love working with clones 
Plant more...you have space 
I can't see sigs on my phone...I'll find it when I get on my laptop unless you wanna post the link here


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2014)

Day 14 
Starting to get frosty already...gave them a topdressing of happy frog fruit and flower, psg, castings and pea gravel and started a tea with castings, compost, Jamaican, molasses and liquid seaweed 
The hole in the front is where I had the stinky cheese/skunk clone sitting, now that I know she's gonna be hanging around I up potted her to a 7" square and found a spot for her to hang out (not terribly hard to pick her out)
 
I also transplanted the seven smaller SB clones into 7" squares (they've been in 5" squares for a LONG time ) In a couple weeks they'll go into 9" squares and I'll flip my lights. The tent is a full house with 9 SB clones, the "mother" cheese/skunk and 2 recently rooted clones from her


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks like a jungle in there.... Always impressive....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 13, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looks like a jungle in there.... Always impressive....


Thanks D


----------



## MD914 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's a close up of the stinky chic  She really perked up from her transplant last night. After I took this pic I bent her over and tucked her into the screen


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2014)

She looks like she probably resisted the bending a little!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> She looks like she probably resisted the bending a little!


That pic was taken before I folded her into the screen...but she actually did pop back up on me 

But I got her now


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 14, 2014)

Do you veg them under the scrog?


----------



## Arris (Oct 14, 2014)

You have a very busy thread. Nice.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Do you veg them under the scrog?


Not anymore...I try to keep things moving (like a little bud factory )

T=$$

When I harvest I clean my room up and try to have the next crop in place the same day...don't want to waste a light cycle


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2014)

Arris said:


> You have a very busy thread. Nice.


Thanks  I appreciate you stopping in


----------



## Arris (Oct 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks  I appreciate you stopping in


Like I said no hard feelings about calling you dude, My bad and I apologize.
I really should research the member before responding.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2014)

Arris said:


> Like I said no hard feelings about calling you dude, My bad and I apologize.
> I really should research the member before responding.


Na...it's cool!!  I wasn't upset about it 
I was just correcting you


----------



## Arris (Oct 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Na...it's cool!!  I wasn't upset about it
> I was just correcting you


I was also drinking last night, does that count as an excuse? lol. I am really sorry my mouth gets me in more trouble than I need.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 14, 2014)

I always love to come here and see what your girls are doing!! You have Da green thumb for sure!!!

Here is that link to my new room 0 death!! 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/holy-grail-plat-bubba-and-some-bag-seeds-go-organic.847361/#post-10969144

Actually I am hoping I will have a great turnout this time without the death!! LOL!!

Time to pop some more beans!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2014)

Arris said:


> I was also drinking last night, does that count as an excuse? lol. I am really sorry my mouth gets me in more trouble than I need.


No excuses necessary 
I'm not the "delicate" type


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I always love to come here and see what your girls are doing!! You have Da green thumb for sure!!!
> 
> Here is that link to my new room 0 death!!
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/holy-grail-plat-bubba-and-some-bag-seeds-go-organic.847361/#post-10969144
> ...


Thanks Butchyboy!! I've been thinking about moving over to the organics section but...that's gonna be like WORK!! 

On my way to check your new thread out...can't wait to see the new grow space


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2014)

Day 16  
Mini flowers


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 15, 2014)

And the bud factory starts again 
Looking good MD


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2014)

Woot Woot going good MD , lovin your pretty plants !


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you trim under the scrog? I know you said you don't veg under it how do you train your plants just push them under when flowering and spread out? I'm asking cause I haven't done a good scrog yet and you seem to be good at it. Thanks .


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Woot Woot going good MD , lovin your pretty plants !


Thank you 


Yodaweed said:


> Do you trim under the scrog? I know you said you don't veg under it how do you train your plants just push them under when flowering and spread out? I'm asking cause I haven't done a good scrog yet and you seem to be good at it. Thanks .


To be honest, I should be. It would increase my yield quite a bit but I like having all that popcorn as my candies are a pretty big hit 

The only way I get away with no veg time on the screen is that I know this plant pretty well and know what to expect from it. At this point my screen isn't "full" by my standards but it certainly is full enough 
I would recommend that you veg on your screen until it is around 1/2 to 2/3 full (depending on the strain of course) and then flip your lights. I would also recommend trimming away anything that won't reach the screen (in stages...not all at once) so your plant(s) can focus all their energy to the canopy...but I'm really playing by my own set of rules here and I make them up as I go


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks that helps a lot, I got to try a scrog I been just letting grow wild and I get a ton of popcorn.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Thanks that helps a lot, I got to try a scrog I been just letting grow wild and I get a ton of popcorn.


In a couple weeks I'll be flipping my tent (or the whole room...haven't worked all the details out yet) and letting the next crop of SB clones just do what they want...it's gonna be fun


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2014)

My strawberry blue was a total keeper I am pissed I didn't keep a clone, its seriously having buds that are a foot long.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 16, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> My strawberry blue was a total keeper I am pissed I didn't keep a clone, its seriously having buds that are a foot long.


Reveg it


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> My strawberry blue was a total keeper I am pissed I didn't keep a clone, its seriously having buds that are a foot long.


I don't think it's the most potent strain out there...BUT...mine is such an awesome uppy high. Everybody loves it. My first clone crop was twice as good as the mother...I'm gonna keep her around for a minute but I am ready to move on. Hoping this stinky cheese strain I have now is gonna be a keeper 
The SB has such an amazing structure with her super tight nodes, she puts out some seriously dense buds!! And the flavor on this second run was very sweet!!!
You could always Reveg!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2014)

So I'm looking at this 4X4 tent with 10 plants that are ready to flower, sitting in this BIG room that I don't use except to keep my tent in and my mind is swirling with ideas  

It would be so much easier to control temps in a big open space 
Imagine the possibilities


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3274821


LMAO...yeah I wasn't exactly expecting anybody to try and talk me out of it


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2014)

Day 18 
 
Da Cheese


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 16, 2014)

If you squint, the first pic reminds me of constellations in the sky. i love having the cheese finally... my fave nu strain!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't do it!

Haha JK


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 17, 2014)

Damn!!!

you know what I would say about that room your tent is in...


Oh wait!!! I did a while back huh????? LOL!!!!


Just do eeeet!!!!! :stirs pot:


----------



## MD914 (Oct 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Damn!!!
> 
> you know what I would say about that room your tent is in...
> 
> ...


I'm going to 

It's gonna be lots of fun 

Just have to iron out some details


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 18, 2014)

I have no doubt it will be Phenomenal !!!! 

You going to convert after the next harvest?

New cloning tent since you will have soooo much room for flowering!!!! Whats your plan man!!!!! Er woman!!!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 18, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I have no doubt it will be Phenomenal !!!!
> 
> You going to convert after the next harvest?
> 
> New cloning tent since you will have soooo much room for flowering!!!! Whats your plan man!!!!! Er woman!!!!!!!


It's going to happen in stages. First part in the next week or two. I'll be flowering what's in the tent now (except for the newest clones) under 800 watts. Once the girls are finished in my current flowering space I'll be adding that 600 to the 800 and most likely do a split screen under all 3 lights so I can have a staggered harvest (I do NOT want to harvest an 11X5 screen all at once )
As for the newest clones I'll set up a temporary spot for them because I'll be packing up my tent. Once my current flowering space is open that will become my new clone/veg space 




I THINK 
It's all pretty fluid right now


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 18, 2014)

I like that plan! So you have two 400's and a 600? I R jealous... 

How big is the spare room? Jungle status????? I would love to be able to walk through a jungle!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 18, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I like that plan! So you have two 400's and a 600? I R jealous...
> 
> How big is the spare room? Jungle status????? I would love to be able to walk through a jungle!!!!


I'm going to guesstimate it to be somewhere around 10x15...but I could be off by a foot or 2. I know I could easily put 2 4X4 tents side by side on the short wall (because I was actually going to do that  sure glad I got smart )


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 18, 2014)

That is larger than my flower room!! Beotch!!!!!!! LOL!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 18, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> That is larger than my flower room!! Beotch!!!!!!! LOL!!


Yeah...I'm not all that good at "wanting"


----------



## JetDro (Oct 18, 2014)

Your OUT OF CONTROL LADY.....................................................touche.................


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2014)

A room full of Strawberry Blue Cheese Skunk


----------



## JetDro (Oct 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A room full of Strawberry Blue Cheese Skunk



When she goes in public EVERYTHING she has will REEK ................................................


----------



## MD914 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mohican said:


> A room full of Strawberry Blue Cheese Skunk


I do love me some strawberry cheesecake


----------



## MD914 (Oct 18, 2014)

JetDro said:


> When she goes in public EVERYTHING she has will REEK ................................................


I manage the odor control pretty well and a nice collection of perfumes doesnt hurt :mrgreen


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> If you squint, the first pic reminds me of constellations in the sky. i love having the cheese finally... my fave nu strain!


You have cheese? Got a thread? I'd love to check it out


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2014)

My friend found this coffee mug and said she just had to buy it for me...

 She said it "covered all bases" 
 

And yes...I'm sitting on my front porch enjoying a cup of Joe


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 19, 2014)

Yea defo suits u to a..TEA....lol


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3276874
> And yes...I'm sitting on my front porch enjoying a cup of Joe


my cheese is just a lil mama right now, chopped the entire top half off the other day and gave it to a friend to make seven.
below is Grn Crk x grandaddy purple test seed. barely scratched the surface w that project yet. MD, saw where you made yer own screen netting... pretty in pink too


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> my cheese is just a lil mama right now, chopped the entire top half off the other day and gave it to a friend to make seven.
> below is Grn Crk x grandaddy purple test seed. barely scratched the surface w that project yet. MD, saw where you made yer own screen netting... pretty in pink too
> View attachment 3276927


OOOOH!!! Outdoor bud porn 

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 19, 2014)

Figured I'd pop over and see what was up, damn MD you have a lot going on, I miss growing in a whole room. I'll be doing 2 tents myself simply because I cannot modify the rooms at all right now.
5x5 and a 6.5 x 6.5 plus my lil mom closet I stuck in the kitchen.  I just have to remind myself to look forward to next year, I'll steal the whole basement. 
on the serious though, you are rockin it out as usual my friend, keep it going! 
and @abe supercro very nice! 

Hey also MD when we both get a chance I'm going to toss some ideas I have your way on a cross I'm thinking of, just to get feedback, not cause I won't do it if you
think it sucks, but just cause


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Figured I'd pop over and see what was up, damn MD you have a lot going on, I miss growing in a whole room. I'll be doing 2 tents myself simply because I cannot modify the rooms at all right now.
> 5x5 and a 6.5 x 6.5 plus my lil mom closet I stuck in the kitchen.  I just have to remind myself to look forward to next year, I'll steal the whole basement.
> on the serious though, you are rockin it out as usual my friend, keep it going!
> and @abe supercro very nice!
> ...


Thanks chic 
Can't wait to hear what you've got cookin...shoot me a PM


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2014)

Strawberry Blue @ 21 days 
 
 
 
Stinky cheese/skunky needs a name clone @ 18 days


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Strawberry Blue @ 21 days
> View attachment 3276996
> View attachment 3276997
> View attachment 3277000
> ...


 Beautiful...


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Strawberry Blue @ 21 days
> View attachment 3276996
> View attachment 3276997
> View attachment 3277000
> ...


puurrrfect as always. gimmie gimmie!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Loving the color of the girls! Your soil mix is knocking them outa the park!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Loving the color of the girls! Your soil mix is knocking them outa the park!!!


Thanks Butchyboy...I'm very precise with my amendments...a little of this...a little of that...handful of this....oh I forgot this...oops! I already added that  OH WELL!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

You just have to love Organic's!!!! 


It's so hard to mess up and burn the girls!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> You just have to love Organic's!!!!
> 
> 
> It's so hard to mess up and burn the girls!!


I'm curious Butchyboy... 
Since you switched over to organic growing, do you notice a difference in the quality of your bud?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

I would have to say that it has gotten better! But then again I sucked at hydro which is what I started out doing after my many year break from soil growing. I want to try hydro again, maybe a Hempy bucket for shits and giggles. I need to purchase a quality meter setup for PPM's since the last piece 0 junk meter I had died and a new air pump. 

Are you seeing a drop in quality?? Wassup girly!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I would have to say that it has gotten better! But then again I sucked at hydro which is what I started out doing after my many year break from soil growing. I want to try hydro again, maybe a Hempy bucket for shits and giggles. I need to purchase a quality meter setup for PPM's since the last piece 0 junk meter I had died and a new air pump.
> 
> Are you seeing a drop in quality?? Wassup girly!!!


Absolutely not!! I was curious because it wasn't too terribly long ago you had some MG/or similar soil going...and now you've gone all organic 

Just wondering if you could see/taste/feel the difference between organically grown vs non organically grown.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yepper!!

gets better every day!! I had issues with burning and lockout back then. Early yellowing and all that crap.....

Harsh on the throat, bla bla bla.......

I have to depend on others to tell me what they think about taste most of the time. My brain tends to jack up my sense of smell from time to time which messes with taste. I have days when all I smell is shit!! No joke!! 

FAWKYOUORGANICMENTALDISORDER!!!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes joint smokers inevitably get a sore throat from synthetics, not so w organics. bserving the color and texture of the ash is my first clue.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

My ash is white!! My ass is also but that is a whole different subject!!! 

I am still working on my drying and curing, haven't got that part down yet!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Yepper!!
> 
> gets better every day!! I had issues with burning and lockout back then. Early yellowing and all that crap.....
> 
> ...





abe supercro said:


> Yes joint smokers inevitably get a sore throat from synthetics, not so w organics. bserving the color and texture of the ash is my first clue.


The last time this topic was discussed I had a certain Chuck somebody  start talking about doing nasty things with my mother 

I figured my thread would be a safe place to open the topic for conversation


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> My ash is white!! My ass is also but that is a whole different subject!!!
> 
> I am still working on my drying and curing, haven't got that part down yet!


I'm learning that by slowing the drying down a bit the cure isn't as necessary. I can't say for sure though because I can't seem to keep enough around TO cure


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> The last time this topic was discussed I had a certain Chuck somebody  start talking about doing nasty things with my mother
> 
> I figured my thread would be a safe place to open the topic for conversation


shes probably hot.....


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

LOL!!

I am smoking out of a February jar right now. I really like smoking what has been jarred for 5 months or longer compared to a month or so. I think the flavor is better after a long cure! 

My issue is with drying for the most part. My Super memory has been the problem.... I tend to forget that I have stuff drying so it over dries prior to the jar.

I keep forgetting that I am growing again and have almost lost what I have due to the soil drying out!! I need to set alarms in my phone again.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I am smoking out of a February jar right now. I really like smoking what has been jarred for 5 months or longer compared to a month or so. I think the flavor is better after a long cure!
> 
> ...


That is my goal...to grow enough that I can keep some around in a jar for a few months. Perhaps I should hide a jar from every grow


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Definitely do that!!

Hide some and see what happens.

What is your method for drying?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Definitely do that!!
> 
> Hide some and see what happens.
> 
> What is your method for drying?


I dry on a screen for a couple days and toss it into a clear storage tub with a hygrometer. Lid goes on and off and I move it around a lot until RH is where I want it and then I leave it closed till it's gone...which doesn't take long


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice!

I am going to try drying on screens this time instead of hanging. What RH do you shoot for?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Nice!
> 
> I am going to try drying on screens this time instead of hanging. What RH do you shoot for?


This last crop was gone at 62%


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 20, 2014)

I need to order me some hygrometers..


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I am smoking out of a February jar right now. I really like smoking what has been jarred for 5 months or longer compared to a month or so. I think the flavor is better after a long cure!
> 
> ...


8 month in the jar BB.....I tip my hat to you...unfortunately I could only wonder wot that would smell and REAK like....love it


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I need to order me some hygrometers..


YES!! Gotta have hygrometers!!! 

How do you measure your RH?


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 20, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Yes joint smokers inevitably get a sore throat from synthetics, not so w organics. bserving the color and texture of the ash is my first clue.


I have to say something to this simply because I smoke joints ( in addition to other methods in my collection.and I'm not all organic in my grows and I never
ever have this happen. so depends on the grower and how they grow, just to say inevitably this will happen is incorrect.
My smoke is mellow and easy on the lungs even after drying without a cure.
the only extra benefit I get from cure is better flavor. case in point my BBK didn't make it to cure very long and it was a stellar smoke.
as a note, some joint smokers may use inferior papers. this can cause irritation too.
I use RAW or some hemp papers.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> I have to say something to this simply because I smoke joints ( in addition to other methods in my collection.and I'm not all organic in my grows and I never
> ever have this happen. so depends on the grower and how they grow, just to say inevitably this will happen is incorrect.
> My smoke is mellow and easy on the lungs even after drying without a cure.
> the only extra benefit I get from cure is better flavor. case in point my BBK didn't make it to cure very long and it was a stellar smoke.
> ...


Just dont go talking about doing nasty things to my mother 

Seriously though...that's YOUR grow and I imagine your pretty used to your own smoke. But have you smoked something 100% organically grown (not organic based) that you can compare it to?

I wasn't sold on organic fruits and vegetables until I tasted them


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 20, 2014)

think i was unconsciously attempting to flush out a decent hydro grow'r, no offense angel my comment was too absolute.
i imagine ripe honeydew or a crisp heirloom apple


IndicaAngel said:


> My smoke is mellow and easy on the lungs even after drying without a cure.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Just dont go talking about doing nasty things to my mother
> 
> Seriously though...that's YOUR grow and I imagine your pretty used to your own smoke. But have you smoked something 100% organically grown (not organic based) that you can compare it to?
> 
> I wasn't sold on organic fruits and vegetables until I tasted them


Not saying organic isn't great, I have had organic. and it's not just me actually. I have other people tell me quite frequently it's
not harsh in the least. And I get organic on most everything. my comment was it's not absolute that it will cause it to be harsh if precautions are taken.
was my only point.
Kinda like wearing white makes your ass look big, not always on every person it does not.
oh and only thing I'd say about your Mother is .. thank you.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 20, 2014)

I just go smoke some bbk if I want something like that it tastes like flowers n berries.
( that was supposed to be a reply to Abe but oh well..)
anyways, I do understand the comments, having had great weed and bad, chemical and organic. As long as it gets you were you want to go I say awesomesauce!.
I'm not here to judge, just don't like blanket statements. unless they are about blankets of course! 
exiting your grow thread stage left, to ponder my next grow


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Not saying organic isn't great, I have had organic. and it's not just me actually. I have other people tell me quite frequently it's
> not harsh in the least. And I get organic on most everything. my comment was it's not absolute that it will cause it to be harsh if precautions are taken.
> was my only point.
> Kinda like wearing white makes your ass look big, not always on every person it does not.
> oh and only thing I'd say about your Mother is .. thank you.


LMAO!!! That's awesome!!! 

That's why I asked...sounds like you got it going on if others comment on smoothness...

Your girls look the part though...I don't think I've seen any of your ladies looking all burnt up!!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> LMAO!!! That's awesome!!!
> 
> That's why I asked...sounds like you got it going on if others comment on smoothness...
> 
> Your girls look the part though...I don't think I've seen any of your ladies looking all burnt up!!


oh it can happen,I just don't feed often and give them plenty of fresh water so I don't get nutrient lock. and I flush for a good 2 weeks 
just giving a tea which is castings and what not. I'm sorta a hybrid I guess. Didn't mean to take over the discussion, I actually 
like organic and plan to try it all the way one day. just keep me away from blankets  And thank you for the compliment!
From an expert such as yerself I'll take that and run with it . and I'm being 100% on that you have your shit dialed in. 
You are well on the road of perfection


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Butchyboy...I'm very precise with my amendments...a little of this...a little of that...handful of this....oh I forgot this...oops! I already added that  OH WELL!!


Lmao,Sounds just like me Did i or didn't I oh well heres some..


----------



## MD914 (Oct 20, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> oh it can happen,I just don't feed often and give them plenty of fresh water so I don't get nutrient lock. and I flush for a good 2 weeks
> just giving a tea which is castings and what not. I'm sorta a hybrid I guess. Didn't mean to take over the discussion, I actually
> like organic and plan to try it all the way one day. just keep me away from blankets  And thank you for the compliment!
> From an expert such as yerself I'll take that and run with it . and I'm being 100% on that you have your shit dialed in.
> ...


LMAO...only thing I'm "expert" at is running my mouth 

But thank you for your kind words


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> My ash is white!! My ass is also but that is a whole different subject!!!
> 
> I am still working on my drying and curing, haven't got that part down yet!


my ass is black but that's probably because my father is an African american


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> my ass is black but that's probably because my father is an African american


that'll happen.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> my ass is black but that's probably because my father is an African american


Usher


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 21, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> 8 month in the jar BB.....I tip my hat to you...unfortunately I could only wonder wot that would smell and REAK like....love it


I just got done with a January jar and am working my way through the months!!! 





MD914 said:


> YES!! Gotta have hygrometers!!!
> 
> How do you measure your RH?


I do have thermometers with hygrometers in my rooms just not one small enough to fit in a mason jar. My rooms run around 34%-45% humidity so a bit dry which might be my problem while they hang. They end up a bit crispy in the end.



IndicaAngel said:


> I have to say something to this simply because I smoke joints ( in addition to other methods in my collection.and I'm not all organic in my grows and I never
> ever have this happen. so depends on the grower and how they grow, just to say inevitably this will happen is incorrect.
> My smoke is mellow and easy on the lungs even after drying without a cure.
> the only extra benefit I get from cure is better flavor. case in point my BBK didn't make it to cure very long and it was a stellar smoke.
> ...


I use RAW Hemp papers myself. I have some other brand that the wife prefers because they fit in the rolling machine that taste like a cig paper to me. I don't use the machine myself, it wont roll them as big as I like!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I just got done with a January jar and am working my way through the months!!!
> 
> 
> I do have thermometers with hygrometers in my rooms just not one small enough to fit in a mason jar. My rooms run around 34%-45% humidity so a bit dry which might be my problem while they hang. They end up a bit crispy in the end.
> ...


You should try putting them into clear storage containers before they are completely dry...just make sure you move them around. It really slows them down and prevents them from getting too dry 


It seems the easiest for me as well


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 21, 2014)

Sweet! I think I will give that a try.. I happen to have a stack of clear tubs that I can use until the wife see's them. She uses them as humidity domes in the greenhouse and well.... It's going to start snowing soon so she doesn't need them till next spring.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2014)

Stinky cheese/skunk clone @20 days
 
 

When I say STINKY, I mean when I unzip the panda film doorway I smell HER over her surroundings 
 
And here's a couple of pretty flowers @ day 23


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

WOW!!!!!! NICE WORK WOMAN!!!!! We NEED a bowing man thingy.........................


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

No............those are a couple of BEAUTIFUL flowers.................

Again M.............must say, LOVE your work!! I look at EVERYTHING on the plants..........you make them HAPPY........like you are suppose to do. 
Your touch is amazing, the Girls are also!!!!

MORE pics please............................the one with all the frost showing.............................


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2014)

JetDro said:


> WOW!!!!!! NICE WORK WOMAN!!!!! We NEED a bowing man thingy.........................


It's ok...I visualize it all the time in my mind 

Thank you


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 21, 2014)

What the fuck are you feeding those bitches....I'm not playing wtf.....I think I can smell that cheese all the way from Cali..


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> What the fuck are you feeding those bitches....I'm not playing wtf.....I think I can smell that cheese all the way from Cali..


Teas twice a week


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

Who farted..........................


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

GOOD TEA!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Teas twice a week


Seriously they look amazing...I showed JJ and he said it was so beautiful..He wanted to know if it was better than your White Widow?


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

NICE photo work M. What you using? 

I tried to get shots tonight of my stuff at that age ...damn HPS n cell cams DO NOT mix, lol.........too big to drag out for a photo shoot.

Nice that you can actually get to all your buds huh.....................

REALLY nice sugar at that age........TELLS me they have JUST the right amount of food.......overfeed em, less sugar, under, not much at all.
like your doing...........see the results. Impressive!!!!

The PINK in the background of the pics is cool


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2014)

JetDro said:


> GOOD TEA!!!


Yes...these girls love their teas...speaking of which, I think I'll go start one


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

I have "The Real", lol, White Widow 12 days in now, I'll let you know how it frosts up................if it does THAT........I'm all happy.........


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2014)

JetDro said:


> NICE photo work M. What you using?
> 
> I tried to get shots tonight of my stuff at that age ...damn HPS n cell cams DO NOT mix, lol.........too big to drag out for a photo shoot.
> 
> ...


I have to really stretch to get to all my buds...it's certainly not easy. My screen is 5X5 and only have access from the front...I'm 5'7" soooo...

I just use my phone for pics


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Seriously they look amazing...I showed JJ and he said it was so beautiful..He wanted to know if it was better than your White Widow?


Thanks D!! Tell JJ I said hello 

My WW was a whole different animal. Not comparable as they are such polar opposites as far as the high. This SB is an uppy high...very uppy!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks D!! Tell JJ I said hello
> 
> My WW was a whole different animal. Not comparable as they are such polar opposites as far as the high. This SB is an uppy high...very uppy!!


That White Widow was awesome stunk like a mofo and got me high as a kite...I'll let you know how the Strawberry Blue is...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice to see that the Cheese is rocking the house!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 22, 2014)

Amazing!!!!



I bet you cannot wait to get into the big room so you can walk all the way around your girls for maintenance.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you cannot wait to get into the big room so you can walk all the way around your girls for maintenance.


Yes!! Topdressing is a bit of a pain in the ass


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 22, 2014)

So have u never .....landed on the gals.....bet you've had a few close ones....stretchings never been a strong point of mines lol....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> So have u never .....landed on the gals.....bet you've had a few close ones....stretchings never been a strong point of mines lol....


Nope..never fallen on the girls  I cannot imagine falling on that screen  

Fortunately I'm in "fair"shape


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes we can only imagine ..Lol.......u falling that is......


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Nope..never fallen on the girls  I cannot imagine falling on that screen
> 
> Fortunately I'm in "fair"shape


Like to see this Shape your talking about...".FAIR"  29 and holding shapes CAN be very nice..


----------



## ButchyBoy (Oct 22, 2014)

Beatle Juice Beatle Juice Beatle Juice.......


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Beatle Juice Beatle Juice Beatle Juice.......


LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

You would get stuck like a spider in a web!
"Drug grower found dead stuck to sticky MJ plant" the news would read 

Did you see the stupid add that Michelle Bachmann is running? "All people who smoke MJ die!" I want to post an ad that says "all stupid voters die!"


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2014)

I would also love to run a response that says "Jesus didn't die!" That would make their heads explode!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You would get stuck like a spider in a web!
> "Drug grower found dead stuck to sticky MJ plant" the news would read
> 
> Did you see the stupid add that Michelle Bachmann is running? "All people who smoke MJ die!" I want to post an ad that says "all stupid voters die!"


LMAO!! It would be a mess for sure...

I have not seen that one


----------



## basedgod420 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just crazy how a few scrogged plants that took up half the room in veg took OVER the room in flower LOL. That room looks like heaven on earth tbh. I wouldn't care what color the scrog screen was :O


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

Snap a pic or two M......................................


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

basedgod420 said:


> Just crazy how a few scrogged plants that took up half the room in veg took OVER the room in flower LOL. That room looks like heaven on earth tbh. I wouldn't care what color the scrog screen was :O


Thanks 

Wait till you see my next trick


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Snap a pic or two M......................................


I will...in a few, gotta charge my phone a min


----------



## basedgod420 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm in for the ride. Grows like these make me jealous I have to keep mine under wraps, small and quick. It is what it is though if you can have a whole room full of weed WHY NOT


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

basedgod420 said:


> I'm in for the ride. Grows like these make me jealous I have to keep mine under wraps, small and quick. It is what it is though if you can have a whole room full of weed WHY NOT


I hear ya there 

I'm actually getting ready to do just that


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I hear ya there
> 
> I'm actually getting ready to do just that



Your pushing it lady...............................


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Your pushing it lady...............................


You think?


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

I see your mini bud porn.................and raise you one.................



One of mine @ 32 days


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I see your mini bud porn.................and raise you one.................
> 
> View attachment 3279047
> 
> One of mine @ 32 days


Full house @ 24 days


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful..................gonna be a nice harvest for you


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

I like how WIDE the buds are.............setting up for a nice shape.........classic spear...................


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Beautiful..................gonna be a nice harvest for you


Thanks  I'm pretty confident that I can at least match last run 


JetDro said:


> I like how WIDE the buds are.............setting up for a nice shape.........classic spear...................


Yeah this SB has a real nice structure with nice tight nodes. She produces some very dense buds...no fluff here


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes........i can see that.............why i said nice harvest............heavy..............


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Yes........i can see that.............why i said nice harvest............heavy..............


I'm anxious to see how she does growing upwards...the crop in my tent won't be going on a screen...and I'm hoping to have my room half way ready and able to flip them on Sunday


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

Mohican said:


> You would get stuck like a spider in a web!
> "Drug grower found dead stuck to sticky MJ plant" the news would read
> 
> Did you see the stupid add that Michelle Bachmann is running? "All people who smoke MJ die!" I want to post an ad that says "all stupid voters die!"


Got any start up Money.....Im down with cause!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm anxious to see how she does growing upwards...the crop in my tent won't be going on a screen...and I'm hoping to have my room half way ready and able to flip them on Sunday


Don't hope Just do it! Thats wat Nike Says.


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm anxious to see how she does growing upwards...the crop in my tent won't be going on a screen...and I'm hoping to have my room half way ready and able to flip them on Sunday



UP is ONLY way I will grow...........see the benefits and yields of screens, scrogs, sog, whatever..............I LIKE VERTICAL non cut plants. If you grow
one and do it right and contain it but allow her to fully finish, you will see why I prefer this way. LESS yield for sure, wasting PAR, YUP, dont care, lol.

The plants, in their natural form, are beautiful, and nature is WISE, they fill just fine. Benefit is the main cola is a thing of beauty if done correctly.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Don't hope Just do it! Thats wat Nike Says.


Nike ain't got nothin on me Beech 

I'm pretty sure it'll be good "enough" to go...I can fine tune it as I go 

As long as I'm lightproof and my lights are hanging it's gonna happen...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> UP is ONLY way I will grow...........see the benefits and yields of screens, scrogs, sog, whatever..............I LIKE VERTICAL non cut plants. If you grow
> one and do it right and contain it but allow her to fully finish, you will see why I prefer this way. LESS yield for sure, wasting PAR, YUP, dont care, lol.
> 
> The plants, in their natural form, are beautiful, and nature is WISE, they fill just fine. Benefit is the main cola is a thing of beauty if done correctly.


Well said,they are Beautiful plants.
I have had a few I wish would of just kept on keeping on yr round.
Make some nice house plants.
The Sage was a Beaut.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Nike ain't got nothin on me Beech
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'll be good "enough" to go...I can fine tune it as I go
> 
> As long as I'm lightproof and my lights are hanging it's gonna happen...


They Do me..... ME feet.
Thats a winning attitude tho,LIKE.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> UP is ONLY way I will grow...........see the benefits and yields of screens, scrogs, sog, whatever..............I LIKE VERTICAL non cut plants. If you grow
> one and do it right and contain it but allow her to fully finish, you will see why I prefer this way. LESS yield for sure, wasting PAR, YUP, dont care, lol.
> 
> The plants, in their natural form, are beautiful, and nature is WISE, they fill just fine. Benefit is the main cola is a thing of beauty if done correctly.


No doubt  But there's something about a scrog that I find incredibly sexy...


...could be the neatness of the even canopy...or the blanket of buds...

ME LIKE!!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

SAY IT= YIELD.


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

Up is not real neat....warn you now...........come from clones cut to almost exact same size you have a chance
still some variation, even with clones...........but can be close. 
Have more than one strain going, it gets messy, lol.....have 5 or 6 going, a jungle............I tend to like jungles, lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Up is not real neat....warn you now...........come from clones cut to almost exact same size you have a chance
> still some variation, even with clones...........but can be close.
> Have more than one strain going, it gets messy, lol.....have 5 or 6 going, a jungle............I tend to like jungles, lol


Nothing a few strings could not Fix...........


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Up is not real neat....warn you now...........come from clones cut to almost exact same size you have a chance
> still some variation, even with clones...........but can be close.
> Have more than one strain going, it gets messy, lol.....have 5 or 6 going, a jungle............I tend to like jungles, lol


9 of them are SB clones. 2 larger ones that are equal in size and 7 smaller ones that are "even" with each other...plus the cheese "mother" so it shouldn't be too terribly bad...

It's gonna drive me nuts for sure


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm gonna get to sleep boys...probably dream about the 11X5 foot scrog screen that I'm building 


Sexy....


----------



## JetDro (Oct 22, 2014)

I know it will, why I said it. If you learn to get GOOD at using your fingers to crush/roll the stems and harden her often,
you can contain them and even them out. 2 days of training i enough usually...........I like green coated wire on a 250 ft spool.............


----------



## MD914 (Oct 22, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I know it will, why I said it. If you learn to get GOOD at using your fingers to crush/roll the stems and harden her often,
> you can contain them and even them out. 2 days of training i enough usually...........I like green coated wire on a 250 ft spool.............


 I'm always smashing stems...lol...how I work these girls on the screen


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm gonna get to sleep boys...probably dream about the 11X5 foot scrog screen that I'm building
> 
> 
> Sexy....


boys,Who you callin a boy.....lmao


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks great ! What's normal flowering period for your plants?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks great ! What's normal flowering period for your plants?


Thanks 
65-69 days


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2014)

Alright cool, tomorrow is week 8 for mine and its still going strong so I'm looking to finish around your same times I think.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Alright cool, tomorrow is week 8 for mine and its still going strong so I'm looking to finish around your same times I think.


Don't go by my times...yours is a much more Sativa dominant pheno...may take longer


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2014)

Mine is very sensitive to nutrients, I use half strength and got a burn and had to pull back. The buds are seriously huge now and still growing my dehumidifier has been on overload trying to keep the humidity down in the room it's in.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow.......... ain't you somtin a 4 day window.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Wow.......... ain't you somtin a 4 day window.


 I chopped the mother at day 69...started my harvest on the first crop of clones at day 65


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

I followed two growers on here a couple of years ago that were getting a Skunk and a Tahoe OG harvest every 3 months. 4 harvests a year!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm anxious to see how she does growing upwards...the crop in my tent won't be going on a screen...and I'm hoping to have my room half way ready and able to flip them on Sunday


Y change PERFECTION....because that's wot they r...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I followed two growers on here a couple of years ago that were getting a Skunk and a Tahoe OG harvest every 3 months. 4 harvests a year!


Once the new room is going I'm hoping to harvest monthly


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Y change PERFECTION....because that's wot they r...


Always gotta do better


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I chopped the mother at day 69...started my harvest on the first crop of clones at day 65


OIC.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 23, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Once the new room is going I'm hoping to harvest monthly


DONE THAT,ALOT OF WORK.WAS doing 4 plants a week.But the reward was nice.
I didnt have the need @ that time,but now I could use a LB a month.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I followed two growers on here a couple of years ago that were getting a Skunk and a Tahoe OG harvest every 3 months. 4 harvests a year!


AND...........


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> DONE THAT,ALOT OF WORK.WAS doing 4 plants a week.But the reward was nice.
> I didnt have the need @ that time,but now I could use a LB a month.


I think I can manage a monthly harvest without quitting my day job


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

And...

It was amazing to see them go through that many grows before I could harvest my outdoor sativa:


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 23, 2014)

Yea girl u defo got it down .....b watching eagerly and seeing how I can do something similar....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> And...
> 
> It was amazing to see them go through that many grows before I could harvest my outdoor sativa:


O now IC.Nice looking Sat,was it worth the wait? I grew a Thai,took 16 weeks of Flower....WELL WORTH IT!
Just so little yield.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes it was!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 23, 2014)

Sup MD!! Sorry haven't been around much, wanted to check in and see how your garden is doing. Very well I see!  

Gonna hit the hay soon after this bowl. Working at the farm wears me out!  lol. Its all good though, I'm getting a great workout 

Guess what I finally had yesterday? 



Pineapple


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey MD, just popped over to see how everything is going. So much going on right now, I haven't had time to catch up on everything.
I want to pop a SB seed so so much, especially with some recent changes. BUT I have to get all my ducks in a row before I tackle that.
I'll just keep my 3 SB over here sleeping with the other seeds i want to have fun with. You know your girls are killing it!
Gonna post a pic on the ganja thread of my GSC, I'm so sad I might have to chop her early. but such is life.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2014)

...I'm all about it


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2014)

Day 24 (I think) SCS clone
Just started frosting up over night for me 





SB day 27 
YAWN!! I feel like I've been looking at the same thing for months now


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 25, 2014)

Those photos are broken or something :*(


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Those photos are broken or something :*(


??


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 25, 2014)

I can only see them when I do a reply on them for some reason otherwise its a photo with an x through it


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 24 (I think) SCS clone
> Just started frosting up over night for me
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind looking at those buds for months...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> I can only see them when I do a reply on them for some reason otherwise its a photo with an x through it


You may have a bad connection?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You may have a bad connection?


Man I have had a few....Over priced BS.
O'H that kind.Never thought of that being in your conversation.
The other meh,Who knows.

How ya doing MD? See ya have another fan boy..


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Man I have had a few....Over priced BS.
> O'H that kind.Never thought of that being in your conversation.
> The other meh,Who knows.
> 
> How ya doing MD? See ya have another fan boy..


Another fan boy?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 25, 2014)

Does your SB plant smell like perfume ? I cut a little nug off mine and it smells all fruity and perfumey i'm letting it dry now.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2014)

these fans appear trippy.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Does your SB plant smell like perfume ? I cut a little nug off mine and it smells all fruity and perfumey i'm letting it dry now.


She smells very sweet and fruity but I wouldn't say perfume


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

Been a busy weekend...lots more to do but its ready to flip in the AM





Once my closet is finished I'll be moving that light over too 

Gonna be a productive winter


----------



## JetDro (Oct 26, 2014)

Someone has been very busy............lol..............

Your going to have some big Girls flipping at that height................ Leave the M.H. 's in a while


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Someone has been very busy............lol..............
> 
> Your going to have some big Girls flipping at that height................ Leave the M.H. 's in a while


No sir  I put that MH back in the box a long time ago. I have no use for it really. I veg under HPS...seems to do ok for me don't ya think?


----------



## JetDro (Oct 26, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No sir  I put that MH back in the box a long time ago. I have no use for it really. I veg under HPS...seems to do ok for me don't ya think?



REALLY....................!!!!

YES......seems to do just fine for you...............sorry to impose..................If I did that with some of 
the strains I'm growing I'd be in deep trouble..............lol................


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

JetDro said:


> REALLY....................!!!!
> 
> YES......seems to do just fine for you...............sorry to impose..................If I did that with some of
> the strains I'm growing I'd be in deep trouble..............lol................


Seems to do ok for me with whatever I grow  

Maybe it's my awesome organic soil


----------



## JetDro (Oct 26, 2014)

Naw.............your just better than me....................


----------



## JetDro (Oct 26, 2014)

So..........leaving 8 Ladies in, under 2 lights???


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Naw.............your just better than me....................


Na...just doing what works for me 


JetDro said:


> So..........leaving 8 Ladies in, under 2 lights???


There's 10 ladies under those 2 lights  Don't know how I ever thought I'd flower them in my 4X4 tent


----------



## JetDro (Oct 26, 2014)

Hard to see...........old eyes..................that will work. I run 8 under 2 lights, in 'dro, which is too tight really
but I am use to it. Nice thing I see is you CAN move your Ladies easily........I cannot, they are stuck were they are stuck.........


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Hard to see...........old eyes..................that will work. I run 8 under 2 lights, in 'dro, which is too tight really
> but I am use to it. Nice thing I see is you CAN move your Ladies easily........I cannot, they are stuck were they are stuck.........


Yeah I can easily move them...much easier than working in an enclosed space. Once my scrog is finished I'll be adding that light to the room as well. Use that space to veg till it gets too hot then switch back I suppose


----------



## JetDro (Oct 26, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah I can easily move them...much easier than working in an enclosed space. Once my scrog is finished I'll be adding that light to the room as well. Use that space to veg till it gets too hot then switch back I suppose




The biggest problem with the Cabs are access to the plants once they get big. They are usually placed up against a wall, in a corner, 
or have res's or something next to them making it hard or impossible to get access to plants in the back or corners. 

Now that the weather here is finally about to cool off, I can take a light or two and "freehand" a few girls.............let them go BIG, really get to check them out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2014)

MD ive been lurking a while ...loving your work with the strawberry blue ive just started one outside and its going well for 4 weeks old


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> MD ive been lurking a while ...loving your work with the strawberry blue ive just started one outside and its going well for 4 weeks old


Thanks  
Feel free to share pics here...I'd love to see yours!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2014)

only 4 weeks old outdoors.....from seed.
southern hemisphere


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> only 4 weeks old outdoors.....from seed.
> southern hemisphere
> View attachment 3281333


Yes! Look at those fat leaves!!! I like her


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 26, 2014)

looks a little pale....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

Strawberry Blue @ 28 days


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

Stinky cheese clone @day 25


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> looks a little pale....


 she aint pale bro trust me that was without the flash on ......couple leaves had caterpillar damage that's now gone .Cant expect much more than that for 4 weeks old from seed.

MD that scrog looks as good as your last ...awesome stuff


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> she aint pale bro trust me that was without the flash on ......couple leaves had caterpillar damage that's now gone .Cant expect much more than that for 4 weeks old from seed.
> 
> MD that scrog looks as good as your last ...awesome stuff


I would feed it...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> she aint pale bro trust me that was without the flash on ......couple leaves had caterpillar damage that's now gone .Cant expect much more than that for 4 weeks old from seed.
> 
> MD that scrog looks as good as your last ...awesome stuff





woody333333 said:


> I would feed it...



This plant does have quite an appetite


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 26, 2014)

MD914 said:


> This plant does have quite an appetite


yours eats like one of those girls who puke after dinner...


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 26, 2014)

MD914 said:


> This plant does have quite an appetite


I see the seed leaves going away..... that means its past time...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 26, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> yours eats like one of those girls who puke after dinner...


LMFAO!! True story!!


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 26, 2014)

gonna have to stay after the ones in your new room .... I believe theyre gonna grow better for ya in the larger space..... temp....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> I would feed it...


yep onto that...weekly feeds started two days ago.
foliar feeds will start inbetween those feeds this week and water inbetween as needed


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 27, 2014)

DAMN GIRL, looking goooood 

you just keep making her better!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> DAMN GIRL, looking goooood
> 
> you just keep making her better!


Thank you 

I'm anxious to see how I do with her growing upwards vs the scrog


----------



## Foothills (Oct 27, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> yours eats like one of those girls who puke after dinner...


Don't let her turn out like those girls who start puking after we get em home with us, MD.
All the romance just goes out the window. 

Very nice grow, btw.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 27, 2014)

Stop getting em pregnant then 


Foothills said:


> Don't let her turn out like those girls who start puking after we get em home with us, MD.
> All the romance just goes out the window.
> 
> Very nice grow, btw.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Stop getting em pregnant then


Or maybe stop giving them so many shots to get them to go home with you


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm anxious to see how I do with her growing upwards vs the scrog


You doing a non-scrog grow?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> You doing a non-scrog grow?


I am


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 27, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Way ahead of you 


Bottom of page 40...today is day 1


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 27, 2014)

Room looks great...girls look great....the show continues.....


----------



## Foothills (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Stop getting em pregnant then





MD914 said:


> Or maybe stop giving them so many shots to get them to go home with you


That's a great idea, MD. Maybe it's the overkill.  lol 

Are you doing any topping at all with these girls ?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2014)

Foothills said:


> That's a great idea, MD. Maybe it's the overkill.  lol
> 
> Are you doing any topping at all with these girls ?


Yes Foothills...they have a drug now that doesn't get them all sick and what not...they won't remember anything the next day either 

They have all been topped a few times...I don't remember how many times really...3,4,5?!?!

I'm assuming your asking about the ones not on the screen


----------



## MD914 (Oct 27, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Room looks great...girls look great....the show continues.....


Thank you dear


----------



## Foothills (Oct 27, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes Foothills...they have a drug now that doesn't get them all sick and what not...they won't remember anything the next day either
> 
> They have all been topped a few times...I don't remember how many times really...3,4,5?!?!
> 
> I'm assuming your asking about the ones not on the screen


Yes, they are the ones, MD. Your other girls are within days of mine in the flower cycle and looking great, I must say.
Nice job, MD !!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 28, 2014)

Was looking at your pic of the room and noticed the little one that I hadn't noticed before aren't u gonna elevate her up a bit so she can get her share of the light.....just a thought....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Was looking at your pic of the room and noticed the little one that I hadn't noticed before aren't u gonna elevate her up a bit so she can get her share of the light.....just a thought....


There are 6 of them that I'm moving back and forth....letting them have the big light for 12 hours and then under CFL's as I've now lost my veg space until my scrog finishes. I kinda wanted them to stretch a bit so I can top them and root those cuttings 


Good eye


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 28, 2014)

Yea that'll work M..Wot about the cheese have u got more clones of the cheese....I may have missed it if u already said...and cfls I thought they weren't allowed in your space lol...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yea that'll work M..Wot about the cheese have u got more clones of the cheese....I may have missed it if u already said...and cfls I thought they weren't allowed in your space lol...


Those 6 are clones of the cheese 
Lol...I use CFL's for cuttings then put them under HPS...but all my HPS are flowering now so I have to improvise


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2014)

So the girls seem to be enjoying their new SPACE...I don't know how I ever fit all these plants inside that tent  and I certainly don't know how in the world I ever thought I could flower them in that tent 

Day 2  
They are only thinking of stretching at this point  
It's gonna get messy in here


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2014)

Looking good..Are you going to use bamboo stakes?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looking good..Are you going to use bamboo stakes?


Yeah...you don't see them in there?


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 28, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...you don't see them in there?


Maybe it's just because I'm high but I don't see them...I do see you need a new outlet cover...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Maybe it's just because I'm high but I don't see them...I do see you need a new outlet cover...


So I made you go back and look closer...LMAO...and you did it!! I have not put them in yet...but I actually just enlarged and zoomed in looking for the broken outlet cover when I could have simply looked in the room 

I'm pretty high


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 29, 2014)

U had us all looking (""""")


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey MD, check out this grow, see if you recognise it 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ak48-coco-grow-1st-try-at-scrog.849374/


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

Couple of flower pics from last night 
Day 31


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Hey MD, check out this grow, see if you recognise it
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ak48-coco-grow-1st-try-at-scrog.849374/


NO WAY!! 

Time to troll


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 30, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Couple of flower pics from last night
> Day 31
> View attachment 3283737
> View attachment 3283738
> View attachment 3283739


Time to dig out you coat scarf and gloves to keep warm .... its looking VERY frosty in there hun


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Time to dig out you coat scarf and gloves to keep warm .... its looking VERY frosty in there hun


Thanks Red 
Yawn...pretty much exactly like the last crop...I keep staring, waiting for them to do a new trick


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 30, 2014)

Finer than a new set of snow tires 

Looking Awesome Little Lady!!   

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Finer than a new set of snow tires
> 
> Looking Awesome Little Lady!!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

@reddiamond 
@LetsGetCritical 

WTF happened?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2014)

I deleted the thread


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I deleted the thread


YOU did that?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah im a secret mod


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah im a secret mod


Yeah and I'm 22


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh well, was fun while it lasted


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Oh well, was fun while it lasted


Good times for sure 

We'll always have the memory...



Until we forget


----------



## IndicaAngel (Oct 30, 2014)

lovely ladies, but I told you that last night, just popped over here so you know I came by to say hi


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> lovely ladies, but I told you that last night, just popped over here so you know I came by to say hi


High 

Thanks again


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah and I'm 22


oh really??? 

should probably sub and post in here rather than admiring in silence  

43 pages  here goes nothing!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> oh really???
> 
> should probably sub and post in here rather than admiring in silence
> 
> 43 pages  here goes nothing!


No...not really  

You've seen it all already, save yourself the trouble and pick up here


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

Day 7  IN THE NEW ROOM
I realize I should start a new thread as this is no longer 5 X Strawberry Blue scrog 
Anyway...a week in and everybody is between 30-31" tall from soil line. Some are in taller pots so it may not look like they are equal. I'm finding that the plants under the hood are doing much better than the cooltube...so guess what I'm ordering 
The old cheese strain is bottom left in this pic (BLACK SQUARE)...everybody else is SB


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 1, 2014)

cooltubes are great... unless you are trying to control where the light is going  Which hood you have in there again?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)

Mmmaybe looks like9000 btu cooling.
cool tubes do have a narrow light footprint w reflector inside tube...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> cooltubes are great... unless you are trying to control where the light is going  Which hood you have in there again?


A cheap one...its actually a cooltube with a hood reflector on it...cheapest I could find but with a decent footprint. Same as whats over my 5X5 scrog in the other room...speaking of which....I should get some pics of them


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Mmmaybe looks like9000 btu cooling.
> cool tubes do have a narrow light footprint w reflector inside tube...


Yes it is  but Im just running the fan on it right now..temps are golden 

I feel like the cooltube lets the lights blast everywhere though...the hood reflector seems to really direct it on the area I want


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes it is  but Im just running the fan on it right now..temps are golden
> 
> I feel like the cooltube lets the lights blast everywhere though...the hood reflector seems to really direct it on the area I want


MD has is down packed. Maximizing the spread of your light is the key to getting a good yield and a nice reflective material whatever that may be many things and ways.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> MD has is down packed. Maximizing the spread of your light is the key to getting a good yield and a nice reflective material whatever that may be many things and ways.


Hey James  How's that fat chic of yours? I need to get over your way and check her out...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

Scrog shot @ day 34 
 
And the cheese @ day 30?


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Scrog shot @ day 34
> View attachment 3285457
> And the cheese @ day 30?
> View attachment 3285458


So the cheese is in the soil as the rest? And do you feed her soil like the Strawberry Blue...big appetite?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> So the cheese is in the soil as the rest? And do you feed her soil like the Strawberry Blue...big appetite?


Yeah shes's in the same soil mix and I give her the same teas and topdressings...she's taking it like a champ


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah shes's in the same soil mix and I give her the same teas and topdressings...she's taking it like a champ


She definitely looks healthy...And I like the frost...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

Looking at that scrog pic I think my light got bumped...seems brighter on the left 

I must have done this when I was swapping out fans


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> She definitely looks healthy...And I like the frost...


Yeah she's coming along nicely... looking forward to seeing how the one from seed does in the bigger space


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah she's coming along nicely... looking forward to seeing how the one from seed does in the bigger space


Do you think you'll have to get a bigger scrubber for the big room?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Do you think you'll have to get a bigger scrubber for the big room?


I dunno...if its full of that cheese at any point I may need to double up


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 1, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I dunno...if its full of that cheese at any point I may need to double up


That's what I was thinking...Imagine when that whole room is full of flowering cheese............


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hey James  How's that fat chic of yours? I need to get over your way and check her out...


Finishing up very fast. Think I'll be taking her down this weekend. Check her out she's beautiful. Love the scrog too. Got a full net and very even canopy. Great work as always


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks awesome there. Stinky cheese is a nice looking gal. And we already know SB is a winner


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 2, 2014)

is the cheese gunna be the bait?! bud overboard!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2014)

Well while you 2 are "fishing" I'm gonna be chillin by the fireplace


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Well while you 2 are "fishing" I'm gonna be chillin by the fireplace


thatah girl 


chestnuts roasting on an open fire, jack frost nipping at your nose


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Your winning streak is over...I'm officially pissed at you again...please clean this up
> Thanks


just trying to be a nice guy I don't understand what youre upset about ...... I deleted all that tho...... winning streak lol........


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> just trying to be a nice guy I don't understand what youre upset about ...... I deleted all that tho...... winning streak lol........


Thank you


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 2, 2014)

Time to get high.......


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow!! Out for a bit dealing with drama and I missed all the drama!!!


Plants are looking wonderful girlie!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Wow!! Out for a bit dealing with drama and I missed all the drama!!!
> 
> 
> Plants are looking wonderful girlie!!!


Thanks Butchyboy...it's like mating season at the zoo over here  
I really hope things are improving for your family.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> thatah girl
> 
> 
> chestnuts roasting on an open fire, jack frost nipping at your nose



Nose? I thought it was something else


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 2, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Nose? I thought it was something else


Really? Jack Frost is a perv!   hehe


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 2, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> Really? Jack Frost is a perv!   hehe


You missed all the fun..or maybe you didn't....


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 2, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> You missed all the fun..or maybe you didn't....


Any vodka left?


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 2, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> Any vodka left?


Just a shot or two


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

@woody333333 
Here ya go...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Just a shot or two


Time for an intervention?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

Strawberry blue day 36


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> @woody333333
> Here ya go...
> View attachment 3286279


thank you..... im going back to bed now....


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Time for an intervention?


Please....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> thank you..... im going back to bed now....


WTF? Lmao...just a welfare check??


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Please....


"Ding" "ding" "ding""ding"

I said "if I get one more text I'm going to stroke out"


"DING"

My daughter comes running..."MOM are you ok?"




Intervention or.....

Pitch your phone in the ocean


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> "Ding" "ding" "ding""ding"
> 
> I said "if I get one more text I'm going to stoke out"
> 
> ...


Okay...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Butchyboy...it's like mating season at the zoo over here
> I really hope things are improving for your family.



Mating season.... Love that time of the year!!!

What a roller coaster ride from hell it has been! Working on it! Thanks for the good thoughts!!!! 

Ladies are looking super dank!! I swear at the stage mine are at they have stopped growing.... Not really but it sure seems like it.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Mating season.... Love that time of the year!!!
> 
> What a roller coaster ride from hell it has been! Working on it! Thanks for the good thoughts!!!!
> 
> Ladies are looking super dank!! I swear at the stage mine are at they have stopped growing.... Not really but it sure seems like it.


LMFAO!!  Mating season 

Well get a deep seat and a far away look Butchyboy...and you can ride it out...keeping your family in my thoughts


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 3, 2014)

that sb is lo


MD914 said:


> WTF? Lmao...just a welfare check??


yep...... looks great..... youre doing a fine job..... starting to get good at this....blah blah blah.....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> that sb is lo
> 
> 
> yep...... looks great..... youre doing a fine job..... starting to get good at this....blah blah blah.....


That SB is looking.....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That SB is looking.....



I would say beautiful but it just doesn't fit anymore..... "very good" maybe.....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 3, 2014)

o I see.....lol..... good thing it wasn't the other comment I deleted....lol....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 3, 2014)

little sleepy still.....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> o I see.....lol..... good thing it wasn't the other comment I deleted....lol....


Thank you for that


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 3, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thank you for that


ya sure.....


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey M girls r looking geat.....can u pm me the last of that recipe...didn't quiet get it .......Lol...thx


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Hey M girls r looking geat.....can u pm me the last of that recipe...didn't quiet get it .......Lol...thx


Thank you 
Hit me up when your on....I get alerts on my phone


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 4, 2014)

So much more civilized over here. "Pardon me, do you have any Grey Poupon?"


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> So much more civilized over here. "Pardon me, do you have any Grey Poupon?"


 
But of course


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Skunky cheese whatever she is she stinks the place up


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 4, 2014)

run run, as fast as you can! You can't catch me, I'm the stinky cheese man! 

would you characterize the stink as being more sweet or sour?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Some SB flowers 
Kinda looking like they always do


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> run run, as fast as you can! You can't catch me, I'm the stinky cheese man!
> 
> would you characterize the stink as being more sweet or sour?


 
I would have to say more sour


----------



## Foothills (Nov 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Skunky cheese whatever she is she stinks the place up ]


It'll be alright, MD. I usually just air the place out a little the "morning after".


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Foothills said:


> It'll be alright, MD. I usually just air the place out a little the "morning after".


Dirty old man 

You should put more thought into what you drag in with you


----------



## Foothills (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't afford to be to picky, MD. Besides, I always do bacon & eggs first thing in the morning, it's a wonderful cover scent.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Foothills said:


> I can't afford to be to picky, MD. Besides, I always do bacon & eggs first thing in the morning, it's a wonderful cover scent.


Ok big pimpin'


----------



## Foothills (Nov 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Ok big pimpin'


Ya right   lol
 Plants are looking pretty darn good, girl.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Ya right  lol
> Plants are looking pretty darn good, girl.


Thank you sir


----------



## dluck (Nov 4, 2014)

I made it over here MD..lol


----------



## dluck (Nov 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes...these girls love their teas...speaking of which, I think I'll go start one


I need a recipe for a good tea my lady...if you have the time that is ..many thanks


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

dluck said:


> I need a recipe for a good tea my lady...if you have the time that is ..many thanks


Of course!! I'll PM you


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

dluck said:


> I made it over here MD..lol


It's much safer over here


----------



## dluck (Nov 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It's much safer over here


Lmao...why is that ?


----------



## dluck (Nov 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Of course!! I'll PM you


Sweet !!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

dluck said:


> Lmao...why is that ?


Just trust me on this one


----------



## Foothills (Nov 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It's much safer over here


That's what I was banking on.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2014)

Foothills said:


> That's what I was banking on.


Chicken


----------



## Foothills (Nov 4, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Chicken


lmao !!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Some regular light pics from the room

These are your girl Woody


I can't wait to get that other light in here!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2014)

look so happy and healthy


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> look so happy and healthy


Thanks  
Gave them a tea last night so they'll probably look real happy tonight


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks
> Gave them a tea last night so they'll probably look real happy tonight


yeah mine look like death lol. fucking soil.ive no idea


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah mine look like death lol. fucking soil.ive no idea


Soil?  I thought you were in hempy? I haven't been by your thread because I thought you harvested everything...I'll check you out


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2014)

was hempy now the four cuts in soil. idk why, maybe I had no money for perlite that day lol. anyway they are starting to pick up I think they went into flower and then revegged but no journal too embarresed


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> was hempy now the four cuts in soil. idk why, maybe I had no money for perlite that day lol. anyway they are starting to pick up I think they went into flower and then revegged but no journal too embarresed


Well your in no hurry anyway right? You'll pull them through just let them have time to recovery


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2014)

yeah il get them healthy and transplant into a perlite/soil mix in big containers. plenty of time. they aren't that bad really just starting to take off


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Some regular light pics from the room
> View attachment 3287600
> These are your girl Woody
> View attachment 3287601
> ...


Its like a forest, a forest of marijuana


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Its like a forest, a forest of marijuana


I love it!! I want more though


----------



## JetDro (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking good on the Vert M!!!!!!



Wait till you see them 5 weeks from now...............you may NOT go back to your screen............................


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 5, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Looking good on the Vert M!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see them 5 weeks from now...............you may NOT go back to your screen............................


Vertical Grow? How'd I miss that?


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I love it!! I want more though


Well I can only do 6 @ a time in flower, so I want more too.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Looking good on the Vert M!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you see them 5 weeks from now...............you may NOT go back to your screen............................


I dunno Jetdro...a scrog is a sexy sight...actually thinking of doing one that's 5X10 in this new room


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Vertical Grow? How'd I miss that?


He's talking about the ones in the room...I'm letting them grow sans screen...I haven't attempted a vertical scrog but I have my eye on one...it's pretty hot!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Well I can only do 6 @ a time in flower, so I want more too.


Me too...then I decided the extra room I have that I store things in would be perfect


----------



## JetDro (Nov 5, 2014)

Vert Scrog is where its at...............................they are happier when you let them come up a bit I think....................they are not scrub brush...........lol...........


----------



## JetDro (Nov 5, 2014)

Now I can see you have 10. 

I run 8 in a 4x2 area...............works fine.....................


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Now I can see you have 10.
> 
> I run 8 in a 4x2 area...............works fine.....................


I'm adding another light


----------



## JetDro (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm adding another light



I run 2 lights (800 watts total) in the small 2 X 4 Cabs. Run only 1 until they get big enough for the 2nd light..................they LOVE it when I split them
up and crank on the 2nd 400 watts


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Some regular light pics from the room
> View attachment 3287600
> These are your girl Woody
> View attachment 3287601
> ...



she looks great.... love the color.... time comes I might have to help you trim all that...


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

should probably get some bamboo in there....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

still think you need to clean em up on the bottoms........... youre getting awful good at this tho .... think you might be better than me....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> should probably get some bamboo in there....


Took you long enough


Been meaning too...lol...I might get to it tonight


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Took you long enough
> 
> 
> Been meaning too...lol...I might get to it tonight


took me long enough to find something to bitch about?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> took me long enough to find something to bitch about?


Yup 

I was waiting on the bamboo specifically though...


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yup
> 
> I was waiting on the bamboo specifically though...


I would think your plants are wasting energy growing big strong stems....lol...


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yup
> 
> I was waiting on the bamboo specifically though...


you like hearing me bitch..... don't lie....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> you like hearing me bitch..... don't lie....


I have nothing to compare it to


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

lol.....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> lol.....


Seriously, are you ok? Your not dying are you?
Or did you finally tap soup girl?


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Seriously, are you ok? Your not dying are you?
> Or did you finally tap soup girl?


saving her for D.......


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> saving her for D.......


LMFAO!!!


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> LMFAO!!!


hopefully he keep her...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> hopefully he keep her...


You'd miss her


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You'd miss her


you know better.....


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 5, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> saving her for D.......


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Anywho....


How bout those elections last night


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Anywho....
> 
> 
> How bout those elections last night


Florida sucks


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Florida sucks


True story


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 5, 2014)

Come on guys sun,sea,and well you no wots next........wots not to like.....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Come on guys sun,sea,and well you no wots next........wots not to like.....


What's next?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 5, 2014)

A good dinner....y wot were u thinking....lmao...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> A good dinner....y wot were u thinking....lmao...


Socks...been some cool nights lately...need socks


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought I heard someone mention socks....   I should go down n stock up before winter! 

almost forgot about your morning update.... they are getting so big n beefy  and you have no idea how much I appreciate shots that arent saturated by the yellow glow of HPS  pretty much the only way I get see my girls once they get flipped.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> I thought I heard someone mention socks....   I should go down n stock up before winter!
> 
> almost forgot about your morning update.... they are getting so big n beefy  and you have no idea how much I appreciate shots that arent saturated by the yellow glow of HPS  pretty much the only way I get see my girls once they get flipped.


One can never have too many socks 

Thank you, I appreciate you checking them out


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2014)

I had to start wearing socks too! Then it gets up to 90 today! Back to shorts! Yay


----------



## Foothills (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Socks...been some cool nights lately...need socks


We're past the cool point and getting into the really cold category at night. It works out good for the grow room though, and the power bill.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I had to start wearing socks too! Then it gets up to 90 today! Back to shorts! Yay


Here too!! I was so excited breaking out the long sleeve tops and sweaters...80 degrees today I think


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foothills said:


> We're past the cool point and getting into the really cold category at night. It works out good for the grow room though, and the power bill.


Did you say grow room?? 

Do tell  
You've got a run going indoors? I thought you were the all outdoorsy type


----------



## Foothills (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Did you say grow room??
> 
> Do tell
> You've got a run going indoors? I thought you were the all outdoorsy type


I was for many years, MD, that will always be my "thing". Played around with some indoor as a kid, probably .... 40 years ago and was able to remember that. lmao  Had a spare bedroom, brushed up my indoor game again and here I am, MD. lol Would you like a look-see ??


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foothills said:


> I was for many years, MD, that will always be my "thing". Played around with some indoor as a kid, probably .... 40 years ago and was able to remember that. lmao  Had a spare bedroom, brushed up my indoor game again and here I am, MD. lol Would you like a look-see ??


Well DUH  

Lemme see


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 5, 2014)

sweaters in florida  you silly


Foothills said:


> I was for many years, MD, that will always be my "thing". Played around with some indoor as a kid, probably .... 40 years ago and was able to remember that. lmao  Had a spare bedroom, brushed up my indoor game again and here I am, MD. lol Would you like a look-see ??



I'd also love to see your girls  ...If ya don't mind


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> sweaters in florida  you silly
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also love to see your girls  ...If ya don't mind


I have lots of sweaters I'll have you know


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 5, 2014)

and I have none I'll have you know  theres something not right here


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> and I have none I'll have you know  theres something not right here


Your not kidding


----------



## Foothills (Nov 5, 2014)

Here ya are, MD. Not the best, went up and shot em kinda quick like.  

Vortex clone of my favorite pheno so far. Rooted for about a month.

A couple bud shots from mom. Right at the end of 6 weeks. (not very good pics)
 
And a long and lanky, sativa looking pheno of Vortex. About a foot from the ceiling. OOOPS !!


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foothills said:


> And a long and lanky, sativa looking pheno of Vortex. About a foot from the ceiling. OOOPS !!
> 
> View attachment 3287921


she is beautiful Foothills... even if she overgrew her space! And so healthy 

how far into flower?


----------



## Foothills (Nov 5, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> she is beautiful Foothills... even if she overgrew her space! And so healthy
> 
> how far into flower?


She's right at the end of six weeks and "thank you" for the kind words. Not to bad for a youngster, aye ?? lmao


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Right at the end of six weeks and thank you. Not bad fer an ole outdoor dirt farmer, aye ?? lmao


You FINALLY admitted it!!! 

Very cool Foothills  Nice and healthy!! But tell me...how do you manage indoors when your so used to those big beautiful beasts that you normally grow??


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foothills said:


> The basics and common sense never change, MD. And besides, I got me some really good reefer to help with the new thought process.


No...I mean having to settle for such small plants when your so used to the monsters you have outdoors?


----------



## Foothills (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No...I mean having to settle for such small plants when your so used to the monsters you have outdoors?


 Ya, well that part sucks and I do admit, I'm not use to it, but I accept it. At first I was like, what am I even messing with these little shits for ?? So what I do, MD, is I plan the grows for the smaller producing varieties, but killer weed, for indoors and the big plants/big producers, all gotta wait till spring and will all be outdoors. 
I'm also partial to a nice up sativa buzz, but very few (sativas) will finish up here outdoors, just not enough time. One of the main reasons I came inside again.


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 5, 2014)

i came inside and stayed there lol. Only so many molded outdoor plants can my heart weather.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Ya, well that part sucks and I do admit, I'm not use to it, but I accept it. At first I was like, what am I even messing with these little shits for ?? So what I do, MD, is I plan the grows for the smaller producing varieties, but killer weed, for indoors and the big plants/big producers, all gotta wait till spring and will all be outdoors.
> I'm also partial to a nice up sativa buzz, but very few (sativas) will finish up here outdoors, just not enough time. One of the main reasons I came inside again.


Im still amazed that you gave me the "stupid girl" respose the first time


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> i came inside and stayed there lol. Only so many molded outdoor plants can my heart weather.


You boys better keep it clean over here


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You boys better keep it clean over here


as a wise sage once famously said.... "That was LOL funny " .... at least I think it was a wise sage.... 

you and your twisting


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> as a wise sage once famously said.... "That was LOL funny " .... at least I think it was a wise sage....
> 
> you and your twisting


Did you just call me OLD?


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Did you just call me OLD?



hcrhncxhkh!!!!! again with the twisting


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2014)

Finished collecting seeds:


JOG3 x Jilly


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Foothills (Nov 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Im still amazed that you gave me the "stupid girl" respose the first time


I have more respect for women than that, MD. I did misunderstand your question though and I'm thinking I was pretty ripped at the time.
Does any of this help me out, just a teeny bit ??  lmao
I swear, MD. You and I should just get together and go out on a date sometime.  lol


----------



## Foothills (Nov 6, 2014)

Foothills said:


> She's right at the end of six weeks and "thank you" for the kind words. Not to bad for a youngster like me, aye ?? lmao





MD914 said:


> You FINALLY admitted it!!!


????? ................ lmao !!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 6, 2014)

Foothills said:


> I have more respect for women than that, MD. I did misunderstand your question though and I'm thinking I was pretty ripped at the time.
> Does any of this help me out, just a teeny bit ??  lmao
> I swear, MD. You and I should just get together and go out on a date sometime.  lol


That's what "he" said


----------



## Foothills (Nov 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That's what "he" said


And was it fun ?? lmao


----------



## MD914 (Nov 6, 2014)

Foothills said:


> And was it fun ?? lmao


I don't even know where to go with this from here 
Lmao...clearly my mind is preoccupied because I can't possibly be losing my touch 

I'm going to put my phone back on the Bose and think on this one


----------



## Foothills (Nov 6, 2014)

Lmao...clearly my mind is preoccupied because I can't possibly be losing my touch 

I'm going to put my phone back on the Bose and think on this one [/QUOTE]
Great idea, MD. Probably what I should have done.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2014)

My strawberry blue is finishing up, some of the fan leaves are turning purple did you see any purpling on yours?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> My strawberry blue is finishing up, some of the fan leaves are turning purple did you see any purpling on yours?


No but she is a phosphorous hog....I kept (keep)the soil with an abundance for her...perhaps it's a deficiancy? 
Would love to see pics


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No but she is a phosphorous hog....I kept (keep)the soil with an abundance for her...perhaps it's a deficiancy?
> Would love to see pics


phone dropped in a puddle so cant take pictures right now


----------



## MD914 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> phone dropped in a puddle so cant take pictures right now


That sucks...whenever the stems started getting purple I gave a high P tea...it kept it from creeping into the leaves...how far in are you?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That sucks...whenever the stems started getting purple I gave a high P tea...it kept it from creeping into the leaves...how far in are you?


Not the stems the leaves are turning purple, im on day 70 tomorrow, still got white hairs but buds are gigantic, going to cut down next week regardless.


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 6, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Not the stems the leaves are turning purple, im on day 70 tomorrow, still got white hairs but buds are gigantic, going to cut down next week regardless.


Borrow a camera.....You know pics or It didn't happen....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 6, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Borrow a camera.....You know pics or It didn't happen....


Very nice 


LMFAO


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 6, 2014)

phone dropped in a puddle  Thats sucks... you have some bad karma built up or what?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> phone dropped in a puddle  Thats sucks... you have some bad karma built up or what?


Meh it happens not that bad in my book gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 6, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> phone dropped in a puddle  Thats sucks... you have some bad karma built up or what?


Better than dropping it in the toilet.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 6, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Better than dropping it in the toilet.


Haha!! A friend of mine did that weekly!! I wanted to tie it around her damn neck!! Lol


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 6, 2014)

i dropped mine in the toilet once in college.... I was shitfaced so ill use that as my excuse.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 6, 2014)

Lacto Bacilli
One of the major workhorse beneficial indigenous microorganism used in natural farming is lacto bacilli. This particular beneficial microorganism is popularly used in composting that specifically arrest foul odors associated with anaerobic decomposition bacteria thrive and feed on the ammonia released in the decomposition normally associated with foul odors. So if you need to decompose or ferment wastes less foul odors, lactic acid bacteria is the specific bacteria to use. Its application in organic farming is enormous. Lactic acid bacteria is specially used in natural piggery. Pigs are allowed to roam their pens where the floors (substrate) are made of compost, soil and other organic matter like sawdust, sprayed with lactic acid bacteria serum. There is no need to clean up the pens of excretions and urines. The lactic acid bacteria do the &#8220;cleansing&#8221;. They convert these wastes into unharmful ones through this natural way of decomposition. So there is no need to clean and no need to worry about foul odors. Another application is for raising organic chickens. The serum is diluted and added to water and feeds of the chickens. With the lactic acid bacteria intake of the chickens, it helps better assimilation of nutrients of feeds through better breakdown of food, thus, more nutritious food extraction. Likewise, in aquaculture, one of the problem is related to water quality. Poor water quality stresses the fish which in turn stunts their growth and affects their health. This is very evident specially on high density and tank aquaculture. The ammonia produced through fish excretions pollute the water and stress the fish. With regular addition of this beneficial microorganisms to the water, this ammonia problem is minimized, if not fully arrested. It helps hasten or complete the denitrification or converting wastes into forms not harmful to fish.
Spraying diluted solution of lactic acid bacteria serum to the plant and soil helps plant growth and makes them more healthy. As it is applied to the soil or the leaves, these beneficial bacteria aid in the decomposition process, thus allowing more food to be available and assimilated by the plant.
Lactic acid bacteria is also known to produce enzymes and natural antibiotics aiding effective digestion and has antibacterial properties, including control of salmonella and e. coli. To farmers, what are observed are the general health of the plants and animals, better nutrient assimilation, feed conversion and certain toxins eliminations.
Here&#8217;s a simple method of collecting this type of microorganism. Lactic acid bacteria can be collected from the air. Pour rice wash (solution generated when you wash the rice with water) on a container like plastic pot with lid. Allow air gap at least 50-75% of the container. The key here is the air space. Cover the (not vacuum tight, allowing air still to move into the container) container with lid loosely. Put the container in a quiet area with no direct sunlight. Allow the rice was to ferment for at least 5-7 days. Lactic acid bacteria will gather in 5-7 days when temperature is 20-25 degrees C. Rice bran will be separated and float in the liquid, like a thin film, smelling sour. Strain and simply get the liquid. Put this liquid in a bigger container and pour ten parts milk. The original liquid has been infected with different type of microbes including lacto bacilli. And in order to get the pure lacto bacilli, saturation of milk will eliminate the other microorganisms and the pure lacto bacilli will be left. You may use skim or powdered milk, although fresh milk is best. In 5-7 days, carbohydrate, protein and fat will float leaving yellow liquid (serum), which contain the lactic acid bacteria. You can dispose the coagulated carbohydrate, protein and fat, add them to your compost pile or feed them to your animals. The pure lactic acid bacteria serum can be stored in the refrigerator or simply add equal amount of crude sugar (dilute with 1/3 water) or molasses. Do not use refined sugar as they are chemically bleached and may affect the lactic acid bacteria. The sugar or molasses will keep the lactic acid bacteria alive at room temperature. One to one ratio is suggested although sugar, regardless of quantity is meant simply, serving as food for the bacteria to keep them alive. Now, these lactic acid bacteria serum with sugar or molasses will be your pure culture. To use, you can dilute this pure culture with 20 parts water. Make sure water is not chemically treated with, like chlorine. Remember, we are dealing with live microorganisms and chlorine can kill them. This diluted form 1:20 ratio will be your basic lactic acid bacteria concoction. Two to four tablespoons added to water of one gallon can be used as your basic spray and can be added to water and feeds of animals. For bigger animals, the 2-4 tablespoons of this diluted lactic acid bacteria serum should be used without diluting it further with water. Lactic acid bacteria serum can be applied to plant leaves to fortify phyllosphere microbes, to soil and compost. Of course, it will help improve digestion and nutrient assimilation for animals and other applications mentioned before. For any kind of imbalance, be it in the soil or digestive system, lacto bacilli can be of help.
One of the popular beneficial microorganism inoculant from Japan contains lactic acid bacteria as its major component, including photosynthetic bacteria, yeasts, actinomycetes and fermenting fungi. These are pure culture imported from Japan and can be subcultured through the use of sugar or molasses. These other microbes can be cultured in several ways by farmers themselves.


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 6, 2014)

you dont say


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 6, 2014)

That was for MD. I asked her in that other "dirty" thread if she ever made lacto bacilli. I think Id like to try making it cause its one of the things you need to make fish hydroslate.


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 6, 2014)

I figured lol knew it wasnt for me! Thats for damn sure


----------



## MD914 (Nov 6, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> That was for MD. I asked her in that other "dirty" thread if she ever made lacto bacilli. I think Id like to try making it cause its one of the things you need to make fish hydroslate.


Im not even gonna lie...I not only have no desire, but nobody could ever possibly make me do such a thing 

You can buy that stuff in a bottle 

But if your gonna actually do this I applaud you my friend


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 6, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Im not even gonna lie...I not only have no desire, but nobody could ever possibly make me do such a thing
> 
> You can buy that stuff in a bottle
> 
> But if your gonna actually do this I applaud you my friend


Haha, damn. Made me laugh good.


----------



## Foothills (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Im not even gonna lie...I not only have no desire, but nobody could ever possibly make me do such a thing


Well,that's a real shame, MD.  From what I understand, you're a very attractive, young woman. 
Have you tried any of the supplemental hormones on the market, honey ??  .....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Well,that's a real shame, MD.  From what I understand, you're a very attractive, young woman.
> Have you tried any of the supplemental hormones on the market, honey ??  .....


WTF are you talking about Foothills?? 

I assure you, I have no hormonal issues 

Well, except that they're currently raging like a teenager


----------



## Foothills (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> WTF are you talking about Foothills??
> 
> I assure you, I have no hormonal issues
> 
> Well, except that they're currently raging like a teenager


Had to go and put that last part in, didn't ya ? lmao 
Let me go find my meds. Have a good day, MD


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Had to go and put that last part in, didn't ya ?  Good morning, MD !


Yeah well, you know me 

Good morning Foothills...how's the weather up there this morning? I could have worn long sleeves but it'll probably be 75 by noon


----------



## Foothills (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah well, you know me
> 
> Good morning Foothills...how's the weather up there this morning? I could have worn long sleeves but it'll probably be 75 by noon


More rain for me this morning, 38*F right now.
It's getting cold up here, MD. A lot of rain the past week, cold rain. We'll be dipping down to freezing at night regularly, very shortly, with temps in 50s and 60s during the day, for now.
Leaves are pretty much off the trees now, but 2 weeks ago it was absolutely gorgeous up here.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

Foothills said:


> More rain for me this morning, 38*F right now.
> It's getting cold up here, MD. A lot of rain the past week, cold rain. We'll be dipping down to freezing at night regularly, very shortly, with temps in 50s and 60s during the day, for now.
> Leaves are pretty much off the trees now, but 2 weeks ago it was absolutely gorgeous up here.


I do miss the change of season...fall is always so beautiful with the leaves changing color...


----------



## Foothills (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I do miss the change of season...fall is always so beautiful with the leaves changing color...


I'd miss it to. Natures art work in all her glory. It's my favorite time of the year
and I really cherish my time in the woods every fall.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

Foothills said:


> I'd miss it to. Natures art work in all her glory. It's my favorite time of the year
> and I really cherish my time in the woods every fall.


Killing animals


----------



## JetDro (Nov 7, 2014)

PICS TODAY????


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

JetDro said:


> PICS TODAY????


Sure but it will be much later...like after 10 PM my time...its my busy day


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 7, 2014)

what is it bout week five in the closet?


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 7, 2014)

day 40.... I figured it out....


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 7, 2014)

Foothills said:


> I'd miss it to. Natures art work in all her glory. It's my favorite time of the year
> and I really cherish my time in the woods every fall.



you crazy, man! spring is where its at  seeing life pop out of the ground as well as out of buds after a long cold winter.... nothin beats it  except maybe MD when her hormones are on blast 

BUT you appreciate your time in the woods which automatically makes you a great person   The only place I truly feel at home


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 7, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Well,that's a real shame, MD.  From what I understand, you're a very attractive, young woman.
> Have you tried any of the supplemental hormones on the market, honey ??  .....


 lmao oh dear lord! Too damn funny


----------



## wcharles (Nov 7, 2014)

i have 1 strawberry going and she at day 48, she smells pretty good. just wondering on how long should it take to be done.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

wcharles said:


> i have 1 strawberry going and she at day 48, she smells pretty good. just wondering on how long should it take to be done.


Mine finishes 66-69 days but that doesn't mean you have the same pheno...I've seen a Sativa dominant one go 13 weeks


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> day 40.... I figured it out....


Yes, day 40...when I start losing some leaves...like a clock


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

Day 40 
Canopy shot
Some flowers


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 40
> Canopy shotView attachment 3289108
> Some flowers
> View attachment 3289109
> ...


I like how they stay dark green. Really healthy looking md


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

I should play with my phone and figure out how to work the panorama so I can get the whole screen in this shot


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> I like how they stay dark green. Really healthy looking md


Thanks 
To be honest day 40 seems to be when I start getting some yellowing and losing some leaves...and this run is no exception 

I'm gonna get ahead of it one of these times


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

Day 37?? 
For the stinky skunky cheese clone (don't know what to call her) 
Admittedly a bit too dark 
 
And a pic of her next to an SB


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)

Have you run that cheese before,
Is it a hybrid?



^^^
talk about a head (screen) of lettuce... that uniformity is scroggydoggy, lookin good. like clockwork id imagine. nicely &nnearlydone


MD914 said:


> I should play with my phone and figure out how to work the panorama so I can get the whole screen in this shot
> View attachment 3289119


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 7, 2014)

that full canopy shot is enough to break the spirit of my poor trim fingers after today 

what do you expect to yield on a spread like that? Or do you even bother weighing?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

Soooo Nice Md!!! I love that they are on the verge of too much nitrogen yet have no burnt tips!!!! 

I see a bit of yellow in there, is that a specific plant or multiple? Is the dark one in the same tub as the yellowing one??


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Have you run that cheese before,
> Is it a hybrid?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I have not run this cheese before...but I can find out @woody333333 

I would really like to over fill that screen  but it's coming out after this run so I can use the space to veg...for a while anyway. I'm thinking 3 weeks these will be ready


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> that full canopy shot is enough to break the spirit of my poor trim fingers after today
> 
> what do you expect to yield on a spread like that? Or do you even bother weighing?


You'll be ok 
I'll have a pound or better dry weight


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

Oooooooooooo ooooooooooooo 


Hey!!!!!!! Are you doing a screen in the big room that you said you where not going to grow in or just jungle????


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Soooo Nice Md!!! I love that they are on the verge of too much nitrogen yet have no burnt tips!!!!
> 
> I see a bit of yellow in there, is that a specific plant or multiple? Is the dark one in the same tub as the yellowing one??


I actually did just burn them but thanks Butchyboy 
They all are doing the yellowing biz...it has happened at this same time every run on this plant  
The "dark" one (cheese clone) is propped up to be level with canopy in a smaller container than the others (she was a force flower and see if she was the right pheno)

Hows the family Butchyboy? Been thinking about you guys


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


>


 AWESOME


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Oooooooooooo ooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Hey!!!!!!! Are you doing a screen in the big room that you said you where not going to grow in or just jungle????


Did I say I wasn't going to grow in there? 

I'm considering doing a 4 or 5X10 scrog once I get another light in there...but it would have to be a split scrog and staggered harvest because that would straight up overwhelm me...I AM just a girl ya know 

In the meantime I have 9 sb going and the big cheese plant  sans screen


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hows the family Butchyboy? Been thinking about you guys



Doing really good. compared to well....... Naw... pretty dang good right now!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Doing really good. compared to well....... Naw... pretty dang good right now!!


Im glad to hear it  Have you done an update? I need to make my rounds...been a bit "self absorbed" lately


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

Yepper.. Just a bit ago!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2014)

Day 12 in the room 
 
 
 
I really need to clean up the bottoms of these a bit


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 7, 2014)

and bamboo....... im gonna start bitching.....lol......


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks
> I have not run this cheese before...but I can find out @woody333333
> 
> I would really like to over fill that screen  but it's coming out after this run so I can use the space to veg...for a while anyway. I'm thinking 3 weeks these will be ready



hybrid sure but it leans pretty hard toward the sativa.....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I should play with my phone and figure out how to work the panorama so I can get the whole screen in this shot
> View attachment 3289119


its a great shot.....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 7, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes, day 40...when I start losing some leaves...like a clock


wonder if a little cal mag would help?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 8, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> and bamboo....... im gonna start bitching.....lol......


I know


woody333333 said:


> hybrid sure but it leans pretty hard toward the sativa.....


Does she have a name?


woody333333 said:


> its a great shot.....


Thanks


woody333333 said:


> wonder if a little cal mag would help?


Probably...but you know me


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Does she have a name?



the one in your closet doesn't really count since it was pretty much rooted 12/12 and its a runt....... but that one in the room finishes and you smoke it I think you should name it ... that was the last of those seeds and that would make it one of a kind... youre the only person I know qualified to name it.....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 8, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> the one in your closet doesn't really count since it was pretty much rooted 12/12 and its a runt....... but that one in the room finishes and you smoke it I think you should name it ... that was the last of those seeds and that would make it one of a kind... youre the only person I know qualified to name it.....


I shall call it.....







*MINE *


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I shall call it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this time....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 8, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> this time....


??? That's the first time I made a joke all day...cut me some slack


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> ??? That's the first time I made a joke all day...cut me some slack


its about time ... wish these guys would come around get some smiles out of you....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 8, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> its about time ... wish these guys would come around get some smiles out of you....


Me TOO!!!! 







You asked for that one


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 8, 2014)

Great thread, beautiful plants and photographs. I love the pink netting, just got me thinking about personalizing my garden area a little bit. Keep up the good work. You deserve every resin dripping flower in sight I'm excited to scrog once I get a strain a little dialed in.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 8, 2014)

roldgoldrlg said:


> Great thread, beautiful plants and photographs. I love the pink netting, just got me thinking about personalizing my garden area a little bit. Keep up the good work. You deserve every resin dripping flower in sight I'm excited to scrog once I get a strain a little dialed in.


Thanks!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2014)

LA Con out by the pool:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 9, 2014)

subbed up md, now i get to do some reading to try to catch up.


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 9, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Yepper.. Just a bit ago!!


butchboy long time no see. how you been?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 9, 2014)

giggywatts said:


> butchboy long time no see. how you been?



It has been a long time! Busy with a new house and getting going with my garden again.... How about you????


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 9, 2014)

Mohican said:


> LA Con out by the pool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at you out by the pool!! 

Mine looks really cooooold!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3290897


----------



## MD914 (Nov 10, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


>


As absolutely stupid as that song is....it reminds me of some fun times in Miami


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 10, 2014)

My plant grew some bananas so I chopped it this morning, monster yield probably 4oz+ wasn't finished tho could have gone 2 more weeks, but didn't want it to fertilize my other plant. if you look at the pic you can see the plants nanners.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JetDro (Nov 10, 2014)

BAD ASS!!!! KNOW you wanted it.......................WELL DONE MY LADY, WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2014)

I know her!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> BAD ASS!!!! KNOW you wanted it.......................WELL DONE MY LADY, WELL DONE!!!!


Thanks Jetdro 


Mohican said:


> I know her!!!


----------



## dluck (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3291122


Whoop Whoop...one of my fave lady growers is published in my oldest fave mag....that makes you a Ganja Goddess my dear  rep++++++++++
You hit the big times...oops High Times


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

dluck said:


> Whoop Whoop...one of my fave lady growers is published in my oldest fave mag....that makes you a Ganja Goddess my dear  rep++++++++++
> You hit the big times...oops High Times


Thank you sir


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 11, 2014)

Most Excellent Indeed   

I would be off to get another copy, one to preserve and the other to tear that pic out, frame it and have it on the wall next to the trimming table. 

You Go Girl ! 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Most Excellent Indeed
> 
> I would be off to get another copy, one to preserve and the other to tear that pic out, frame it and have it on the wall next to the trimming table.
> 
> ...


Thank you 
It's not a bad idea you have there


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

Day 16 in the room 
Notice anything missing 
(Besides the bamboo)

Frosting up


I'll update my scrog in a bit...gotta get down the road


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

Good budding for day 16!!!!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 11, 2014)

WELL done m I will b getting a copy soon as and imo THAT pic and your skill deserve every bit of recognition you get..who ever says hard work never pays has been sharply proving wrong and the RIU community r very proud of you.......


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 11, 2014)

Missing.....??????


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 11, 2014)

The only thing I see "missing" right off hand is the Ladies are "bare bottomed". Clean, Lean and Green 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Missing.....??????





ASMALLVOICE said:


> The only thing I see "missing" right off hand is the Ladies are "bare bottomed". Clean, Lean and Green
> 
> Peace and Great Grows
> 
> Asmallvoice


Yes they are...


But I lost my big cheese plant


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 11, 2014)

Tut Tut ....silly me...lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> WELL done m I will b getting a copy soon as and imo THAT pic and your skill deserve every bit of recognition you get..who ever says hard work never pays has been sharply proving wrong and the RIU community r very proud of you.......


Thank you


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 11, 2014)

Ohh wot happened....enlighten us...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Ohh wot happened....enlighten us...


It hermed. But the clone from that plant that's on day 40ish in my closet isn't.  
A member of my household didn't think it was a big deal to go in my LOCKED grow room during dark cycle  It's the only thing I can think of that would have caused this...because the clone is 100% female!! I'm going to flip a couple of the other clones from that plant to see what happens...I'm also considering starting another seed...


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes they are...
> 
> 
> But I lost my big cheese plant


 There were 4 in black pots, I take it she was one of them?

What was the cod?

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> There were 4 in black pots, I take it she was one of them?
> 
> What was the cod?
> 
> ...


Yes...I just explained in previous post


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 11, 2014)

Pity I was looking forward to seeing the cheese perform in a professionals hands ...awe well I suppose I'll have to wait...lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

Day 44 on the scrog


----------



## Foothills (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3291122


Wonderful job, MD. You go girl !!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

Day 41ish for the skunky cheese clone on my scrog


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Dayum!! Nice pic of the month!!!!!

The scrog is lookin dank as usual and the room not being used looks great!!! Sooooooo.... How does one get into a locked room??? 

I are the only one with the key's to my room's  What happened??


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Dayum!! Nice pic of the month!!!!!
> 
> The scrog is lookin dank as usual and the room not being used looks great!!! Sooooooo.... How does one get into a locked room???
> 
> I are the only one with the key's to my room's  What happened??


Thanks Butchyboy 
For somebody that can't remember anything, you sure don't let me forget 

I had the key up on a shelf...in case I needed to have someone go in there. 
That won't happen again 

I kept my cool though...quite proud of myself actually


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Pity I was looking forward to seeing the cheese perform in a professionals hands ...awe well I suppose I'll have to wait...lol


Your too kind


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 11, 2014)

that's sb looks better every run.... impressed this time .....gonna be quite a bit more than last time.....youre really learning it....... I think you gone pro too........ skunky stuff looks really sticky but I think you need to start a new seed.... sorry ....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 16 in the room
> Notice anything missing
> (Besides the bamboo)
> View attachment 3291289
> ...


looking forward to watching them all fall over....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> that's sb looks better every run.... impressed this time .....gonna be quite a bit more than last time.....youre really learning it....... I think you gone pro too........ skunky stuff looks really sticky but I think you need to start a new seed.... sorry ....


Thanks Woody...means a lot coming from you 
I plan on germinating another seed. Going to flip some of the clones now just to see how they go...you know me, can't just leave well enough alone 


woody333333 said:


> looking forward to watching them all fall over....


I know you are


----------



## dluck (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It hermed. But the clone from that plant that's on day 40ish in my closet isn't.
> A member of my household didn't think it was a big deal to go in my LOCKED grow room during dark cycle  It's the only thing I can think of that would have caused this...because the clone is 100% female!! I'm going to flip a couple of the other clones from that plant to see what happens...I'm also considering starting another seed...


Nooooo not the Cheese


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

dluck said:


> Nooooo not the Cheese


Afraid so...and I was so looking forward to running something new


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Woody...means a lot coming from you
> I plan on germinating another seed. Going to flip some of the clones now just to see how they go...you know me, can't just leave well enough alone
> 
> I know you are



its not funny........


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> its not funny........


Relax...I'll get it done. Everytime I think of it I seem to get distracted 

I'll set an alarm on my phone...


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Relax...I'll get it done. Everytime I think of it I seem to get distracted
> 
> I'll set an alarm on my phone...


no need I wont let you forget.....


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It hermed. But the clone from that plant that's on day 40ish in my closet isn't.
> A member of my household didn't think it was a big deal to go in my LOCKED grow room during dark cycle  It's the only thing I can think of that would have caused this...because the clone is 100% female!! I'm going to flip a couple of the other clones from that plant to see what happens...I'm also considering starting another seed...


Had the same problem with my strawberry blue plant, grew some nanners at the very end of its life and had to be cut down short :*(


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the shemale cheese. Everything looks amazing!

My Scott's OG cross seeds that dropped off of the plant and into her pot are growing out some cool babies. 

Scott's OG x Jilly Bean male and female:




MOJOS (Scotts x Jesus OG) x LoveChild (Mulanje x Ace of Spades) triploid:




Jilly Bean coconut oil:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Sorry to hear about the shemale cheese. Everything looks amazing!
> 
> My Scott's OG cross seeds that dropped off of the plant and into her pot are growing out some cool babies.
> 
> ...


Very cool Mo! Triploids are cool...they have so much more to give 

I do believe there's another "proper" name for them. I half expect to see that smartass punk chime in and correct you 


 did I type that out loud???


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2014)

Scott's OG is made from a cross with Triangle-- a fabled Florida cut. I wonder whether this is a trait of the triangle cut?


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

Poly's RARELY turn out well......................................


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

Really nice pics M!!! Love the last of the screen..............front Buds in focus...........the rest sort of hazy. 
I am curious to see how tall they get over the screen, and to see if you like Vertical as much as the screen.

In YOUR honor, I'm going out tonight to buy my first High Times in 10 years..............................


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Poly's RARELY turn out well......................................


I had one I mainlined...it was a beast!! I burned the shit out of it with bottled nutes but it was nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Really nice pics M!!! Love the last of the screen..............front Buds in focus...........the rest sort of hazy.
> I am curious to see how tall they get over the screen, and to see if you like Vertical as much as the screen.
> 
> In YOUR honor, I'm going out tonight to buy my first High Times in 10 years..............................


Thank you
They won't be getting any taller on my screen, they are in get fat mode now 
I'm managing to keep everybody between 33-35 inches from soil line in the room...piece of cake 


I can't stand chaos 

It's the January issue


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

I know that...............figured it was on sale already .................lol.......................

Your good Poly was a fluke, they generally are not strong plants, have fooled with enough of them to know.........'course, do not have your hand............

HHHMMMMM 33-35..........a HUGE range................what a rookie...........I just measured one of my Cabs, 31-79............lol...........lol.......you barely nipped me!!!!

The screen looks marvelous...........need a direct over head shot of it............straight down, you know, when they are near done. It is going to be a beautiful
screen!!!!!

I LOVE Chaos


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I know that...............figured it was on sale already .................lol.......................
> 
> Your good Poly was a fluke, they generally are not strong plants, have fooled with enough of them to know.........'course, do not have your hand............
> 
> ...


31"-79"? Are you serious??  

I'd have to stay medicated...ALL THE TIME


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes.....................but if u remember, it was only my FIND MOTHERs Cab, when I started this run. The Gene Pool so to speak.
Never intended to flower THAT Cab, but i could not help myself...................lol................so.....Remember.........the Jungle......was NOT kidding!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

This would drive you nuts then..................


Open the Cab........out pops a 6 foot Bud at ya..........hanging out the door, lol. Look in the background..........Buds, here, Buds there, CHAOS!!!!
Love it.............lol....................just kidding.............


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> This would drive you nuts then..................
> 
> 
> Open the Cab........out pops a 6 foot Bud at ya..........hanging out the door, lol. Look in the background..........Buds, here, Buds there, CHAOS!!!!
> ...


That's so inappropriate Jetdro  


LMFAO!!!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> That's so inappropriate Jetdro
> 
> 
> LMFAO!!!



LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!



Years ago, on OverGrow, someone pissed me off to the point that I took a HUGE plant, stuck it between my legs, and 
held it like a big you know what...................pointed at him............took a HD pic of, it with me giving him the finger, and posted it.........lol...........
Now THAT was inappropriate...................(still have the pic, lol)


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Years ago, on OverGrow, someone pissed me off to the point that I took a HUGE plant, stuck it between my legs, and
> held it like a big you know what...................pointed at him............took a HD pic of, it with me giving him the finger, and posted it.........lol...........
> Now THAT was inappropriate...................(still have the pic, lol)


Now you know how it works around here don't ya Jetdro?? Pics or it didn't happen 

Lets see it


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

I really do have it............right here on this computer...............BUT...........I ALSO have about 50 GIGs worth of stuff I would have to
dig through to find......................I'll take a quick peek n see for you...............lol


----------



## JetDro (Nov 11, 2014)

Not the final pic..............a "rough" draft of what was to come...........used a different Bud too
That is L.U.I. there............used a larger Kali Mist for the money shot.........but you get the idea.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 11, 2014)

JetDro said:


> View attachment 3291707
> 
> 
> Not the final pic..............a "rough" draft of what was to come...........used a different Bud too
> That is L.U.I. there............used a larger Kali Mist for the money shot.........but you get the idea.


Oh my!! Your a bad boy Jetdro


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 12, 2014)

JetDro said:


> View attachment 3291707
> 
> 
> Not the final pic..............a "rough" draft of what was to come...........used a different Bud too
> That is L.U.I. there............used a larger Kali Mist for the money shot.........but you get the idea.


YOU NEED TO GROOM YOUR SHIT BRO lmao


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 12, 2014)

First smoke today of strawberry blue and it tastes like blueberry pixy sticks, so tastey!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 12, 2014)

Bwahaha Jetdro........

Funny shit!!!


Dayum it got cold fast!!! Woke up around 3:00am to hear the heater in the garage running!! 

13 degrees outside, 45 degrees in the garage (lowest setting on the thermostat) and 71.4 in the veg room...... The flower room is a whopping 53.8 degrees  Good thing there are no plant's in there yet!! I need to pick up another oil radiant heater for in there.

Ice has started to form on the pool...... 


Fack I need to get high... Who's with me?????? Are choices are.. AK 48, Xj 13, Blue Dream, Blue Magoo, an unknown strain or hash!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Bwahaha Jetdro........
> 
> Funny shit!!!
> 
> ...


Blue dream!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> First smoke today of strawberry blue and it tastes like blueberry pixy sticks, so tastey!


Hey Yoda!! What was your dry weight off that SB (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Blue dream!!!



Done deal!!!

Let's do this!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Done deal!!!
> 
> Let's do this!!!!


I'm soooo down!! I'm trying to find a new strain  
This is so much work


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm soooo down!! I'm trying to find a new strain
> This is so much work



Your telling me!!!! I currently have 5 strains and have only grown one of them (XJ 13) so far. But I am willing to learn!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Your telling me!!!! I currently have 5 strains and have only grown one of them (XJ 13) so far. But I am willing to learn!!!!


I wanna try the blue dream...BUT...I want something "different" or maybe I just want something solid and consistent...I dunno...SOOO much to consider


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I wanna try the blue dream...BUT...I want something "different" or maybe I just want something solid and consistent...I dunno...SOOO much to consider



The Platinum Bubba I just got looks like it will be a bush! Tight spacing and stinks like a flowering plant as a clone!!!

The Holy Grail has a lot of space between nodes and really doesn't smell yet. I am hoping for nice production from both...

What are you looking at????


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> The Platinum Bubba I just got looks like it will be a bush! Tight spacing and stinks like a flowering plant as a clone!!!
> 
> The Holy Grail has a lot of space between nodes and really doesn't smell yet. I am hoping for nice production from both...
> 
> What are you looking at????


I was thinking about the G13 widow...and of course I have a score to settle with the Critical Kush 
I start looking and my head starts spinning 
I think I peeped a platinum bubba kush cross on a special list I was looking at this morning...stinky is good 

The fact that I feel a bit pressured to make a choice only makes it more difficult for me to choose


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 12, 2014)

Mmmmmm.... I love Indica's!!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hey Yoda!! What was your dry weight off that SB (if you don't mind me asking)


Not sure haven't weighed yet and it's not completely dried still curing right now just smoked a little piece I dried extra for testing


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Mmmmmm.... I love Indica's!!!!


I like how fast they are...lol
T=$ 
I would like to have a nice Sativa on hand as well, now that I have the extra space


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Not sure haven't weighed yet and it's not completely dried still curing right now just smoked a little piece I dried extra for testing


Cool


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey MD, this is my first Blue Dream (HSO) from a single seed and about a week left. Can't vouch for the quality yet but damn this was a nice pheno from a smell, vigour and yield perspective. Also a breeze to grow, easiest plant I've grown indoors. If the quality is good to very good it'll stay in my line up for a while. Definitely looking like the highest yielder to-date indoor. With your SCROG skills this could be a killer strain to try out. She's in a 7gal fabric pot, about 40" high, 36" wide, 26" deep.

Plant pics are @day 50, bud is Day 52 of 12/12, guessing about a week, thinking it'll finish by 60 days at most...
   
Cheers...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Hey MD, this is my first Blue Dream (HSO) from a single seed and about a week left. Can't vouch for the quality yet but damn this was a nice pheno from a smell, vigour and yield perspective. Also a breeze to grow, easiest plant I've grown indoors. If the quality is good to very good it'll stay in my line up for a while. Definitely looking like the highest yielder to-date indoor. With your SCROG skills this could be a killer strain to try out. She's in a 7gal fabric pot, about 40" high, 36" wide, 26" deep.
> 
> Plant pics are @day 50, bud is Day 52 of 12/12, guessing about a week, thinking it'll finish by 60 days at most...
> View attachment 3292174 View attachment 3292177 View attachment 3292178
> Cheers...


Wow  I can dig it!! 

Thanks for the info GroErr, def one to consider. It's already on my list of "want to's"


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Wow  I can dig it!!
> 
> Thanks for the info GroErr, def one to consider. It's already on my list of "want to's"


 Yeah saw it on your list, sounds like you prefer sat-dom's and it's a relatively quick strain, seemed to fit the bill... I'm sure you'll rock whatever strain you end up with, nice growing skillz MD  And congrats again on your pics in High Times! You're officially a famous GGG now


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Yeah saw it on your list, sounds like you prefer sat-dom's and it's a relatively quick strain, seemed to fit the bill... I'm sure you'll rock whatever strain you end up with, nice growing skillz MD  And congrats again on your pics in High Times! You're officially a famous GGG now


Thank you dear


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

Blue Dream is my favorite strain! Flavor and buzz are perfect. Here is a pic of the Blue Dream and Scotts OG:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Blue Dream is my favorite strain! Flavor and buzz are perfect. Here is a pic of the Blue Dream and Scotts OG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all don't really have to twist my arm...lol

 That looks great Mo!!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 12, 2014)

Gotta keep going with the cheese M..everyone loves a bit of cheeeessse...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a cross of Jilly Bean and Mulanje that when I was trimming it smelled like mango/creamsicle/cheese danish. Probably would have smelled like cat piss upon drying! I made coconut oil instead. The whole house smelled like coconut orange glazed donuts!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 12, 2014)

Coconut Orange glazed donuts ........now that is impressive.......starving now...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

I was starving and the house smelled like donuts! Pure torture!


----------



## JetDro (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm starving too...............but my house smells so much like ONA Gel I cant eat here.................lol................................
Think I'm gonna throw that shit out ...................the Buds would probably smell better than their Polar Ice..............more like Polar Bear Ice Piss..............


----------



## JetDro (Nov 12, 2014)

Like your garage vertical light setup.............have run that before.............in a garage..............lol...........


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 12, 2014)

Just weighed a top bud pretty sure it still has water in it cause it weighed 47 grams and was the smallest of 4 top buds.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2014)

Money shot


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 13, 2014)

theyre getting bigger every run........youre really learning that sb....


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 13, 2014)

Your Strawberry Blue always looks awesome....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 13, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Your Strawberry Blue always looks awesome....


is that twice the size of last time?


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 13, 2014)

woody333333 post: 11051431 said:


> is that twice the size of last time?


It sure looks like It


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 13, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> It sure looks like It


I think so......... think shes got that stuff figured out..... think shes going well over a pound this time....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Your Strawberry Blue always looks awesome....





woody333333 said:


> I think so......... think shes got that stuff figured out..... think shes going well over a pound this time....


Thanks guys 
I have more pics I'm gonna post in a bit but that one stood out above the rest


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2014)

Day 46 






I'm thinking another 20-25 days


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 13, 2014)

turn off the lights, get some marvin gaye goin and give me 30 minutes alone with them....  ill be gentle


----------



## JetDro (Nov 13, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 13, 2014)

Wots the word im looking for......AWESOME just about covers it I think .....I'll defo finish tonight M......


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Wots the word im looking for......AWESOME just about covers it I think .....I'll defo finish tonight M......


Thank you 
 I think you enjoy leaving me in suspense


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Nov 13, 2014)

Not at all M .....well mabay just a tiny wee bit lol.....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2014)

Cheese clone from my closet nanner pics 
 
I guess I gave it too much N


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Wots the word im looking for......AWESOME just about covers it I think .....I'll defo finish tonight M......





MD914 said:


> Thank you
> I think you enjoy leaving me in suspense


See what I mean


----------



## JetDro (Nov 13, 2014)

Yah, that not looking too good there...................HHHMMMMM ............if genetic, all should do it at some point..........if stress..............NAW, it IS YOU........never mind.......


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Nov 14, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 3293435


I pretty much STAY high these days D


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I pretty much STAY high these days D


 "AMEN"

Peace and Great Highs

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Nov 14, 2014)

While staring at my scrog last night, it occurred to me that these girls are progressing substantially faster than the last crop 
So I went digging through the pages of this thread and dug up pics from day 44
 
This next pic is current day 44
 
I feel like they didn't do this swelling until after day 50 last run


----------



## dluck (Nov 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> While staring at my scrog last night, it occurred to me that these girls are progressing substantially faster than the last crop
> So I went digging through the pages of this thread and dug up pics from day 44
> View attachment 3293456
> This next pic is current day 44
> ...


You've got it dialed in !


----------



## dluck (Nov 14, 2014)

It makes my mouth literally water looking at those pics...been a lil min since I've been able to smoke


----------



## MD914 (Nov 14, 2014)

dluck said:


> It makes my mouth literally water looking at those pics...been a lil min since I've been able to smoke


I've been out of bud for quite some time now...I be on my edibles


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> While staring at my scrog last night, it occurred to me that these girls are progressing substantially faster than the last crop
> So I went digging through the pages of this thread and dug up pics from day 44
> View attachment 3293456
> This next pic is current day 44
> ...


Definitely looking more advanced, you may be ready to cut this down almost a week earlier on this run MD 
You certainly have things dialled in 
I don't come on here very often now I'm not growing but when I do it takes me an hour just to catch up reading all the posts on your thread


----------



## MD914 (Nov 14, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Definitely looking more advanced, you may be ready to cut this down almost a week earlier on this run MD
> You certainly have things dialled in
> I don't come on here very often now I'm not growing but when I do it takes me an hour just to catch up reading all the posts on your thread


Hey Red!! Good to see you!! Im totally agreeing with you...but we shall see!! I would REALLY like to move that light to the room and take that closet over to veg...
When you come back are you running your AK again or gonna surprise us with something new? I'm totally looking for something new!!


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 14, 2014)

It will be something new for sure but I have no idea what yet, i'll see what looks appeals to me next year and order some seeds when I'm ready to start. It's legal to buy seeds here so no problems getting beans 
I'd also like to try RDWC so I may have to buy more growing gear too but that will depend on my space as I'm also hoping to find a larger space to grow in too. I'll wait until after new year and start looking then


----------



## MD914 (Nov 14, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> It will be something new for sure but I have no idea what yet, i'll see what looks appeals to me next year and order some seeds when I'm ready to start. It's legal to buy seeds here so no problems getting beans
> I'd also like to try RDWC so I may have to buy more growing gear too but that will depend on my space as I'm also hoping to find a larger space to grow in too. I'll wait until after new year and start looking then


Looking forward to it Red!! I'll be sure and steal your awesome pics as my own


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> While staring at my scrog last night, it occurred to me that these girls are progressing substantially faster than the last crop
> So I went digging through the pages of this thread and dug up pics from day 44
> View attachment 3293456
> This next pic is current day 44
> ...


Good pics


MD914 said:


> I've been out of bud for quite some time now...I be on my edibles


And I thought I was the only one who Ran out


----------



## MD914 (Nov 14, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Good pics
> 
> And I thought I was the only one who Ran out


I ran out about 10 days after last harvest


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Looking forward to it Red!! I'll be sure and steal your awesome pics as my own


Hmmm, I wouldn't bother, maybe the other way around i'll steal yours  your pics are way better than mine


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I ran out about 10 days after last harvest



I still have about 3/4 lb dating back to February....  Even with giving and donating a couple lb's..... 

Today I will destroy a zip or two so I can make some butter for someone who needs it. 

Your current round is fattening up fast!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

@dlftmyers - thanks for the reminder! Wake and bake count down...

Here is some plant porn:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> @dlftmyers - thanks for the reminder! Wake and bake count down...
> 
> Here is some plant porn:
> 
> ...



Boys don't count as porn in this thread    bring out the girls


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2014)

Makin babies!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 14, 2014)

Mo's like me, I get excited to find the odd male in my garden, nothing wrong with some unprotected plant sex  I'm done with making real babies, but don't mind making these


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 15, 2014)

Man, I sure wish they would perfect that smellavision that Mr. Wonka was working on.

Cannot think of a better way to test it than right here 

Beautiful Ladies Indeed 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Man, I sure wish they would perfect that smellavision that Mr. Wonka was working on.
> 
> Cannot think of a better way to test it than right here
> 
> ...


Thank you sir 
These ladies have the most wonderfully sweet smell


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

When I move to Florida I'm going to give you an,address and you can drive by and throw a joint of that Cheese out in the driveway....I wanna try it SOOO bad lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2014)

dluck said:


> When I move to Florida I'm going to give you an,address and you can drive by and throw a joint of that Cheese out in the driveway....I wanna try it SOOO bad lol


And I would be most happy to oblige...but the cheese in the closet hermed and I cut that bitch outta there and threw away my 10 clones  I just had another one break soil so we shall see. It's going to be a little while on that. I do have some new and exciting strains in the works...but I'm gonna keep you in suspense for a minute on that


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> And I would be most happy to oblige...but the cheese in the closet hermed and I cut that bitch outta there and threw away my 10 clones  I just had another one break soil so we shall see. It's going to be a little while on that. I do have some new and exciting strains in the works...but I'm gonna keep you in suspense for a minute on that


Ugh why did you throw out the clones...do you think the herm was caused by genetics ?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2014)

dluck said:


> Ugh why did you throw out the clones...do you think the herm was caused by genetics ?


Well after the one in the room hermed I assumed it was from the dark cycle interruption. But the scrog hasn't had that interruption so when that one herms I decided it was time to scrap the whole project. I can't afford to invest my time into something that is questionable. I believe it was just a bad seed...we shall see what this next one does, I'm optimistic


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

BTW that move won't be made for about 6 months so that Cheese should coming along nicely by then lol


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Well after the one in the room hermed I assumed it was from the dark cycle interruption. But the scrog hasn't had that interruption so when that one herms I decided it was time to scrap the whole project. I can't afford to invest my time into something that is questionable. I believe it was just a bad seed...we shall see what this next one does, I'm optimistic


I sure hope so ! From the background you've given me on it I would most definitely love to sample a small dose and would really be saddened if they all had the herm trait as I think you really have an "old school" classic in your possession...something that you can't just pick up on any given day...crossing my fingers for ya MD


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2014)

dluck said:


> BTW that move won't be made for about 6 months so that Cheese should coming along nicely by then lol


So what part of Florida are you moving to? Generally speaking of course 
I'm in east central Florida 


dluck said:


> I sure hope so ! From the background you've given me on it I would most definitely love to sample a small dose and would really be saddened if they all had the herm trait as I think you really have an "old school" classic in your possession...something that you can't just pick up on any given day...crossing my fingers for ya MD


It truly is...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)

How far into flower did your cheese hermie? Was that the skunk cross? think I have a good legit 'exo' from my local genetics club, but have only done one inside and one out. we'll see if I can get her yield up, but the taste and effects are out of this world. planning on becoming one cheesy som b by spring.


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> So what part of Florida are you moving to? Generally speaking of course
> I'm in east central Florida
> 
> It truly is...


Somewhere along those lines lol I don't wanna live in the swamps but can't afford to live beach front either  Really would to pm you about some rent prices and what not...been thinking of doing so just didn't won't you to think I'm some kind of stalker or perv...I guess I could google search for some of that info tho  I just trust some one who actually lives there more then I would internet sells pitches especially for areas that I would be brining a small child (13 months) with me...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> How far into flower did your cheese hermie? Was that the skunk cross? think I have a good legit 'exo' from my local genetics club, but have only done one inside and one out. we'll see if I can get her yield up, but the taste and effects are out of this world. planning on becoming one cheesy som b by spring.


The big one hermed about 2 weeks in
The clone I stuck on my screen didn't herm until around 41 days


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2014)

dluck said:


> Somewhere along those lines lol I don't wanna live in the swamps but can't afford to live beach front either  Really would to pm you about some rent prices and what not...been thinking of doing so just didn't won't you to think I'm some kind of stalker or perv...I guess I could google search for some of that info tho  I just trust some one who actually lives there more then I would internet sells pitches especially for areas that I would be brining a small child (13 months) with me...


Yeah no worries...PM me I'm happy to help 

I don't know where your coming from but where I used to live...I wouldn't afford a 2 bedroom apartment for what I pay to live in a house at the beach


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yeah no worries...PM me I'm happy to help
> 
> I don't know where your coming from but where I used to live...I wouldn't afford a 2 bedroom apartment for what I pay to live in a house at the beach


Wow..really ? I'm coming from North Carolina . Oh yeah thank you for your offer of help/info !!


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 15, 2014)

thought i would drop in and say hello. took me a bit to catchup. sorry about the cheese, but all the rest look great.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2014)

giggywatts said:


> thought i would drop in and say hello. took me a bit to catchup. sorry about the cheese, but all the rest look great.


Thanks Giggy! Good to see ya...how's life treating you?


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 15, 2014)

life is good. how about you? hoping to flip my lights this weekend, i need some stash. i lost to much to bud rot last summer, then mites indoors but it is under control now.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2014)

giggywatts said:


> life is good. how about you? hoping to flip my lights this weekend, i need some stash. i lost to much to bud rot last summer, then mites indoors but it is under control now.


I'm groovy Giggy 
Life is good 

Are you going to start a thread or just give us a little tease every now and again?


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 15, 2014)

not sure yet, if the wife finds out how many i have she might have a cow again. all but one are about two to weeks old, so it will be a kinda modified 12/12 from seed. i'm dealing with the cool weather so i need the mh light for the warmth and thinking of running the lights at night too. i just need some stash so i can veg a couple nice plants. still got a few good strains put up for later, and i also have some of dank and stu's strains. the one from stu i believe will be ok, but danks on the other hand may never see the dirt.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 15, 2014)

JetD
[QUOTE="JetDro said:


> Really nice pics M!!! Love the last of the screen..............front Buds in focus...........the rest sort of hazy.
> I am curious to see how tall they get over the screen, and to see if you like Vertical as much as the screen.
> 
> In YOUR honor, I'm going out tonight to buy my first High Times in 10 years..............................


o, post: 11047038, member: 887271"]Really nice pics M!!! Love the last of the screen..............front Buds in focus...........the rest sort of hazy.
I am curious to see how tall they get over the screen, and to see if you like Vertical as much as the screen.

In YOUR honor, I'm going out tonight to buy my first High Times in 10 years..............................[/QUOTE]
I agree, the photos are great. The one you like is a style called D.O.F. debth of field. I like that one a lot also. Keep it up!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 15, 2014)

I just couldn't stand it any longer! looking at yours just made me want to grow out this strain a couple times.
I am soaking a SB seed as I type this. Since I lost 2 of my babies in the move I decided I had room to add to the collection. So excited to see how she turns out.
It will take me awhile to grow out all of the seeds I'm collecting, but I intend to have fun along the way 
Yours look fantastic as always!


----------



## dluck (Nov 15, 2014)

What are y'all doing...starting a SB rush ? Everybody is gonna start growing it lol


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 15, 2014)

dluck said:


> What are y'all doing...starting a SB rush ? Everybody is gonna start growing it lol


I bought 3 seeds months ago when I first saw MD's grow, been hanging onto them until I got my rhythm back, since I had stopped growing awhile
I didnt want to do them an injustice. I feel I'm in a much better position to give them what is needed now.
Besides MD's look so good I have to bring my A game to even post them on this forum.. or die of shame!


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 16, 2014)

md i started a journal, it's not much but it is a start with almost no budget as always. i got to find me some good soil but all the stores have the christmas stuff out now. maybe by the time i have every thing sexed i can have some good soil for the transplant.


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 16, 2014)

dluck said:


> What are y'all doing...starting a SB rush ? Everybody is gonna start growing it lol


the problem being?  more people should grow it... just look at those things swell!


----------



## dluck (Nov 16, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> the problem being?  more people should grow it... just look at those things swell!


That's what I'm saying...the way they grow it..it's gonna be the next big craze !!!


----------



## dluck (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm wanting some now


----------



## wcharles (Nov 16, 2014)

i have a s.b about 7 weeks in 12/12 ,it has a real nice smell. so how long does the s.b. take in 12/12. i know where all not going to be the same but i just want a round about time frame


----------



## MD914 (Nov 16, 2014)

wcharles said:


> i have a s.b about 7 weeks in 12/12 ,it has a real nice smell. so how long does the s.b. take in 12/12. i know where all not going to be the same but i just want a round about time frame


Mine finishes between 65 and 69 days but I've seen them go past 13 weeks...


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Mine finishes between 65 and 69 days but I've seen them go past 13 weeks...


13 ?  going to go have a heart to heart with my seed and ask her to be more like yours and not take that long!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 16, 2014)

dluck said:


> What are y'all doing...starting a SB rush ? Everybody is gonna start growing it lol





IndicaAngel said:


> I bought 3 seeds months ago when I first saw MD's grow, been hanging onto them until I got my rhythm back, since I had stopped growing awhile
> I didnt want to do them an injustice. I feel I'm in a much better position to give them what is needed now.
> Besides MD's look so good I have to bring my A game to even post them on this forum.. or die of shame!





Myles117 said:


> the problem being?  more people should grow it... just look at those things swell!


I'm so ready to move on to something else


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm so ready to move on to something else


I'll never settle down on one I don't think.
I just popped chemmy jones,SB,Godberry and Mango. along with the mystery seedling.
and the 2 querkle. I have enough variety for now. I just had to try the SB, I still have 2 seeds of her for later.
Whatcha plan on growing out now?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 16, 2014)

Day 49 on my scrog  (YAWN)


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 49 on my scrog  (YAWN)
> View attachment 3295133
> View attachment 3295134
> View attachment 3295135
> ...


lovely as always! Just purty purty girls. so yummy!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 16, 2014)

Day 21 in the room


----------



## MD914 (Nov 16, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> lovely as always! Just purty purty girls. so yummy!


Thanks chic 


IndicaAngel said:


> I'll never settle down on one I don't think.
> I just popped chemmy jones,SB,Godberry and Mango. along with the mystery seedling.
> and the 2 querkle. I have enough variety for now. I just had to try the SB, I still have 2 seeds of her for later.
> Whatcha plan on growing out now?


Something amazing


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 16, 2014)

MD914 post: 11062227 said:


> Day 21 in the room
> View attachment 3295160
> View attachment 3295161
> View attachment 3295162
> View attachment 3295163


Your killing It..Looking good in the big room


----------



## JetDro (Nov 16, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> I bought 3 seeds months ago when I first saw MD's grow, been hanging onto them until I got my rhythm back, since I had stopped growing awhile
> I didnt want to do them an injustice. I feel I'm in a much better position to give them what is needed now.
> Besides MD's look so good I have to bring my A game to even post them on this forum.. or die of shame!




Why would you go through the trouble of growing the same genes as MD...................??????? Would it not be easier to just
walk out the house and shot yourself in the foot!! The humiliation would be over quicker.................................


----------



## JetDro (Nov 16, 2014)

"YAWN"



LOL......................LOL.....................LOL............................

Your too funny dude.........................



































KNOW you hate Dude........................lol....................
Sorry............Very stoned...............


----------



## JetDro (Nov 16, 2014)

Day 21 looks GOOD M!!!!

Gonna have some nice Buds on those Ladies


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 16, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Why would you go through the trouble of growing the same genes as MD...................??????? Would it not be easier to just
> walk out the house and shot yourself in the foot!! The humiliation would be over quicker.................................


well A- I liked the looks of the strain.. B it was for sale, so lots of ppl grow it. and oh wait.. it's not a competition?
if anything it was a compliment because it looked great. and I'm not one to shoot myself in the foot. I think mine
will look just fine. Thanks for the concern.. and oh I'm not a DUDE either to make things easier for ya.. 

and so it's clear I'm not disrespecting MD's thread. I only came over here because she invited me. and I'm simply answering your question.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 16, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> well A- I liked the looks of the strain.. B it was for sale, so lots of ppl grow it. and oh wait.. it's not a competition?
> if anything it was a compliment because it looked great. and I'm not one to shoot myself in the foot. I think mine
> will look just fine. Thanks for the concern.. and oh I'm not a DUDE either to make things easier for ya..
> 
> and so it's clear I'm not disrespecting MD's thread. I only came over here because she invited me. and I'm simply answering your question.



More a compliment to MD than any dig at you Ma'am. Lol.....I'm sorry, did NOT mean to offend you


----------



## dluck (Nov 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 49 on my scrog  (YAWN)
> View attachment 3295133
> View attachment 3295134
> View attachment 3295135
> ...


Yawn my a$$...you've perfected your grow..due diligence pays well...so now you need a challenge ?


----------



## dluck (Nov 16, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> well A- I liked the looks of the strain.. B it was for sale, so lots of ppl grow it. and oh wait.. it's not a competition?
> if anything it was a compliment because it looked great. and I'm not one to shoot myself in the foot. I think mine
> will look just fine. Thanks for the concern.. and oh I'm not a DUDE either to make things easier for ya..
> 
> and so it's clear I'm not disrespecting MD's thread. I only came over here because she invited me. and I'm simply answering your question.


West Coast Ganja Goddess
MD..East Coast Ganja Goddess .....two of the best in my humble opinion !


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 16, 2014)

JetDro said:


> More a compliment to MD than any dig at you Ma'am. Lol.....I'm sorry, did NOT mean to offend you


not offended we're all adults here and we all love the same thing GANJA MAHN!


dluck said:


> West Coast Ganja Goddess
> MD..East Coast Ganja Goddess .....two of the best in my humble opinion !


you're sweet!
and I am a n00b at scroggin I plan on picking MD's brain quite a bit. 
and she totally has got this grow down 110% that's why I like it so much


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 49 on my scrog  (YAWN)
> View attachment 3295133
> View attachment 3295134
> View attachment 3295135
> ...





MD914 said:


> I'm so ready to move on to something else


okay, ill just take her off your hands   it'd be my pleasure


----------



## dluck (Nov 16, 2014)

I wanna see,that old school Cheese/Skunk in the screen set -up....maybe it's time to start breeding...hybrids...s1's and what not !?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 17, 2014)

dluck said:


> Yawn my a$$...you've perfected your grow..due diligence pays well...so now you need a challenge ?


Yes


----------



## MD914 (Nov 17, 2014)

giggywatts said:


> md i started a journal, it's not much but it is a start with almost no budget as always. i got to find me some good soil but all the stores have the christmas stuff out now. maybe by the time i have every thing sexed i can have some good soil for the transplant.


Hey Giggy can you post a link? 98% of the time I'm on here I'm on my phone and I don't see sig links


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2014)

Here you go:

https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/giggys-grow.30452/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## giggywatts (Nov 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3296012


i don't care if your gay or not, you should have the right to protect your stuff no matter what it is.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

giggywatts said:


> i don't care if your gay or not, you should have the right to protect your stuff no matter what it is.


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3296054


all i know is that i DO NOT want to have that guy protect me.... EVER!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

Day 51


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2014)

That's a lot of bud....


----------



## JetDro (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking SWEET as ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> That's a lot of bud....View attachment 3296434


Yes, I have some busy work in my very near future 

Your avi pic...is that the crazy plant?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Looking SWEET as ALWAYS!!!!


Thanks Jet!! I see your still upright?


----------



## JetDro (Nov 18, 2014)

Just about to fire up my first bowl...................so maybe not much longer.................lol.......................


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Yes, I have some busy work in my very near future
> 
> Your avi pic...is that the crazy plant?


Can I have your scissor hash?...
Yes that's the crazy plant in my avi


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Can I have your scissor hash?...
> Yes that's the crazy plant in my avi


No sir 

She's PURDY!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> No sir
> 
> She's PURDY!!


Thank you..You put your scissor hash into your butter?


----------



## JetDro (Nov 18, 2014)

So, what do you think your gonna run on the screen next? Do you need screen "friendly" strains, or can you run anything on your pink rope???

I have 1 extra 400 watt light not being used, I think I may try and run my 1st screen. Looks cool, but seems you have to have access to it from all 4 sides 
to work it???? Unless I make the screen the length of my arm reach from each side to the middle...........guess that would be a plenty big screen, I'm 6'2"


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 18, 2014)

Perfect...........................
Like a breath of fresh air on crisp fall morning. 

Did ya score an extra copy of the mag and pick up that frame yet 

Keep up the great work young Lady.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Thank you..You put your scissor hash into your butter?


It all goes into the butter pot  
Trim, popcorn and scissor hash


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It all goes into the butter pot
> Trim, popcorn and scissor hash


That's why your lollipops are so good....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

JetDro said:


> So, what do you think your gonna run on the screen next? Do you need screen "friendly" strains, or can you run anything on your pink rope???
> 
> I have 1 extra 400 watt light not being used, I think I may try and run my 1st screen. Looks cool, but seems you have to have access to it from all 4 sides
> to work it???? Unless I make the screen the length of my arm reach from each side to the middle...........guess that would be a plenty big screen, I'm 6'2"


I'm not sure what's going on my next screen Jet...I'll be using that space to veg for a bit while I utilize my room during these cooler months  But I'm still tossing the idea around to run a giant screen 
I'd like to think I can run anything I want on my "pink rope" because I'm certainly NOT going to let anybody tell me I can't 

I would certainly suggest that you be sure you can reach all areas of your screen. Mine is 5X5 and I only have access to the front. It's 27" tall and I have to reach the very back...I'm just shy of 5'7" so you can do the math  I also have to get underneath to water and topdress...that's LOTS of fun


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> That's why your lollipops are so good....


I'll get to the post office tomorrow!!! 



I swear


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'll get to the post office tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I swear


Me too...


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I also have to get underneath to water and topdress...that's LOTS of fun


id pay for a view to that show  hehe


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> id pay for a view to that show  hehe


Or you could just hand me that water jug


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Perfect...........................
> Like a breath of fresh air on crisp fall morning.
> 
> Did ya score an extra copy of the mag and pick up that frame yet
> ...


Thank you sir 

I haven't gotten another copy yet...or a frame...but I will 


Or I may hold off for when I make the cover...THAT will be special


----------



## JetDro (Nov 18, 2014)

The Cover

OMG

LOL


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2014)

JetDro said:


> The Cover
> 
> OMG
> 
> LOL


I think she could make the cover...Have you ever seen her?..She's pretty hot
And her buds aren't that bad looking either...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I think she could make the cover...Have you ever seen her?..She's pretty hot
> And her buds aren't that bad looking either...


I look like a toad!!! 

I was talking about my buds!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I look like a toad!!!
> 
> I was talking about my buds!!!


Toad?...Okay...


----------



## JetDro (Nov 18, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I think she could make the cover...Have you ever seen her?..She's pretty hot
> And her buds aren't that bad looking either...



No............never seen her......................magine she is a troll.........................................
You know, she can get under the nets and all.....................


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 51
> View attachment 3296425
> View attachment 3296426
> View attachment 3296429
> ...


Wo man...that is sick! I've got to back and read this thread.


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 51
> View attachment 3296425
> View attachment 3296426
> View attachment 3296429
> ...


nice, i'll be glad when i can show pics like that. peace


----------



## Foothills (Nov 19, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I think she could make the cover...Have you ever seen her?..She's pretty hot
> And her buds aren't that bad looking either...


Tell me more, D. I love it when you talk that way !!  

With those fabulous shots she gets, I think MD could make the cover too.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Wo man...that is sick! I've got to back and read this thread.


Thank you 
But if you don't mind, put the "Wo" and the "man" together


----------



## MD914 (Nov 19, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Tell me more, D. I love it when you talk that way !!
> 
> With those fabulous shots she gets, I think MD could make the cover too.


Thank you 

One can dream


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Nov 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Makes sense...she was in an 18 gallon storage tub with holes drilled into the bottom for drainage...I always felt like I should have drilled some around the sides but at the bottom to drain where it "curves"
> 
> That rainbow effect is very appropriate for that pic  Amazing!!!


Hey guys i know you don't know me but i was browesing around and i stumbled upon this post. but I've found a really cheap easy way too deal with those brown tips on your roots, also promoting amazing root growth. which will help overall qaulity.
1.Make more holes or bigger ones Kind of like the bottom of net pots. Small enough to hold hyddroton pebbles.
2.make a 2-4 inch layer with the hydroton pebbles. the bigger your pot obviously you might need a bigger layer.
3.Cut a circle out of a sheet of felt root cloth. or in your case a 12 inche sqaure or smaller. assuming your pots Are More narrow at the bottom.
4.Place layer of root cloth over the layer of evenly, level spread out hydro pepples.
5.Put your favorite Growing mediums in pots right above root cloth.

Imo, This will makes it hard to over or under water your plants. And prevent root rot at tips. You can use this
with any size container....bigger the better. You can also use pig perlite size chunks or lava rocks. Ive just found hydroton works best with my medium..By the way nice grow. What teas do you use?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 19, 2014)

RockinDaGanja said:


> Hey guys i know you don't know me but i was browesing around and i stumbled upon this post. but I've found a really cheap easy way too deal with those brown tips on your roots, also promoting amazing root growth. which will help overall qaulity.
> 1.Make more holes or bigger ones Kind of like the bottom of net pots. Small enough to hold hyddroton pebbles.
> 2.make a 2-4 inch layer with the hydroton pebbles. the bigger your pot obviously you might need a bigger layer.
> 3.Cut a circle out of a sheet of felt root cloth. or in your case a 12 inche sqaure or smaller. assuming your pots Are More narrow at the bottom.
> ...


Thank you 

I was in 18 gallon storage totes when I experienced that and I believe I didn't have enough drain holes. I'm in 12" square containers now and I do put hydroton in the bottoms before adding the soil 

I make my teas based on what my plants need at the time...always castings, liquid seaweed and molasses, often Jamaican but as I said it depends on what my plants want


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2014)

This was my avatar for a while:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Nov 19, 2014)

Day 24 in the room 
 
 
 
 
I do enjoy watching this girl do something different (growing upwards naturally)


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 19, 2014)

Those are going to be some big colas...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 19, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Those are going to be some big colas...


I hope so


----------



## JetDro (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice watching them go vertical isn't it...........they look different don't they...................I like vert...................


They look very nice.............lots of sugar at that age.............setting up for nice top colas!!!

Nice pics M!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 20, 2014)

Oooo La La.... I am getting jealous!!! Mighty fine job missy!!!! 

Now get some good wine for after the harvest and cure so you can celebrate!!! 

The wife brought this home from work last night! Unfortunately we could not drink it since it was in the car all day...  Got to love the free drink!!! Product of Italia 2008.......


----------



## MD914 (Nov 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Oooo La La.... I am getting jealous!!! Mighty fine job missy!!!!
> 
> Now get some good wine for after the harvest and cure so you can celebrate!!!
> 
> ...


Nice freebie!! I think I'll take your advice and get an order in ( if my favs are even available)


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 20, 2014)

One of the managers at the wife's work had it in his car all day then it was in my wife's car the rest of the evening. It was roughly 28 degrees out so way to cold for a red wine!!! Tonight will be go time!!! LOL... Mmmmmm... Chicken fried steak and red wine... 

We got our first snow this morning..... 



Yep, that is a Pink pool slide from 1971 !!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> One of the managers at the wife's work had it in his car all day then it was in my wife's car the rest of the evening. It was roughly 28 degrees out so way to cold for a red wine!!! Tonight will be go time!!! LOL... Mmmmmm... Chicken fried steak and red wine...
> 
> We got our first snow this morning.....
> 
> ...


That's awesome!! You know I love pink!!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 20, 2014)

I thought you would get a kick out of it! My wife also loves pink. We are talking about getting gel coated in a bright pink next summer.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 20, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I thought you would get a kick out of it! My wife also loves pink. We are talking about getting gel coated in a bright pink next summer.


That would be way cool!! It would stand out for sure!!!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 20, 2014)

looking awesome as always!  and we got our first snow as well, time to stay home!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful Fall day here today:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## JetDro (Nov 21, 2014)

Whats all that pipe going into your pool???? Watering from the pool??? lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2014)

The original plumbing was 1 inch copper and it has been eaten away by the chemicals. The plastic pipe is 2 inch and it allows me to get better performance out of my pump and filter.

When I put in the the greenhouse I will also redo the pool plumbing.


----------



## JetDro (Nov 21, 2014)

I


Mohican said:


> The original plumbing was 1 inch copper and it has been eaten away by the chemicals. The plastic pipe is 2 inch and it allows me to get better performance out of my pump and filter.
> 
> When I put in the the greenhouse I will also redo the pool plumbing.




I also have a pool..................why I asked....................love having one, but SOMETHING always needs some attention................................
I would kill myself forgetting about the pipes in a stoned stupor...............................


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2014)

It has been 17 years - it is second nature. Pools are like taking care of a giant hydro system without the payoff!

The weather and the pool were much nastier yesterday. Here is the female Scott's OG cross getting frosty and full of seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Myles117 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> It has been 17 years - it is second nature. Pools are like taking care of a giant hydro system without the payoff!



the pool is the payoff silly  haha


----------



## JetDro (Nov 21, 2014)

I see I need to start taking pool side shots........................................


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2014)

This is one of my favorites:



Malberry Malawi Gold

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This is one of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY cool pic Mo!! 
I need to come by your thread and show some luv...how ya been?


----------



## JetDro (Nov 21, 2014)

GREAT SHOT..!!!!!!!!.............I will take some Next Friday When I pull my 1st Big Cab down...........

Harvest shots by the pool.........................................sounds cool...........................


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> This is one of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why she's one of your favorites...Great pic she looks awesome


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks all!

@MD914 - Been busy! Sorting and packaging seeds!

How is your grow smelling? Whole house smell good?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> @MD914 - Been busy! Sorting and packaging seeds!
> 
> How is your grow smelling? Whole house smell good?


Sounds exciting 
My grow smells like it always does...very very sweet 
Same thing different day around here...should probably get some new pics up....my screen is fading out


----------



## MD914 (Nov 21, 2014)

Day 54


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 54
> View attachment 3298628
> View attachment 3298631
> View attachment 3298633
> ...


Looing good md...Another week?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 21, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looing good md...Another week?


Thanks D...it won't be any sooner than that...but we'll see 

I need that space for veg like YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## the aparition (Nov 22, 2014)

What size pots are your girls in? Looks great, congrats!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2014)

the aparition said:


> What size pots are your girls in? Looks great, congrats!


Thank you!! 
On the scrog they are in 12" squares (about 4.5 gallon) and in the room I have some in 12" squares and some in 9" squares


----------



## ThermalRider (Nov 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 54
> View attachment 3298628
> View attachment 3298631
> View attachment 3298633
> ...


Those ladies are gorgeous..!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2014)

ThermalRider said:


> Those ladies are gorgeous..!!


Thank you


----------



## giggywatts (Nov 22, 2014)

love the bud porn.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 24, 2014)

Day 57 
 
 
 
 
 
 
I'll probably start taking these girls down towards the end of the week...maybe Saturday/Sunday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2014)

congrats m


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 24, 2014)

Another fine grow coming towards the end now, awesome job hun, well done   
Looks like Monday you will have a new veg area


----------



## MD914 (Nov 24, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> Another fine grow coming towards the end now, awesome job hun, well done
> Looks like Monday you will have a new veg area


Thanks Red  I need that veg space pretty bad right now....
I'm probably going to need to start another thread as the title isn't going to fit much longer 
I have 
1 cheese/skunk seedling that I have little faith in
1 Blue Mystic seedling 
8 SB clones that are moving super slow and I'm ready to toss
9 Kalashnikova clones that somebody AWESOME sent me 

And a few other potential awesome strains in a couple weeks


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 24, 2014)

Just fking beautiful bud porn my friend, but you know you've got it dialed in and sealed tight.
just saying what I always do, only so many ways to say your shit rocks!
Looking at those pics makes me think of this song. I'm off work today, hurt my knee moving. so yea smoking the shit out of this
place, so ignore any shit I say today.. wait.. nothing new from any other day so nevermind. I'm accountable 

Your buds = this song. and I'm NOT normally a ke$ha fan, but I gotta like what I like 
gimmie a hollar sometime chickie


----------



## MD914 (Nov 24, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Just fking beautiful bud porn my friend, but you know you've got it dialed in and sealed tight.
> just saying what I always do, only so many ways to say your shit rocks!
> Looking at those pics makes me think of this song. I'm off work today, hurt my knee moving. so yea smoking the shit out of this
> place, so ignore any shit I say today.. wait.. nothing new from any other day so nevermind. I'm accountable
> ...


I love Pitbull!! 

This was a few weeks ago...VIP


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Red  I need that veg space pretty bad right now....
> I'm probably going to need to start another thread as the title isn't going to fit much longer
> I have
> 1 cheese/skunk seedling that I have little faith in
> ...


Looks good. Another AWESOME grow MD.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 24, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> Looks good. Another AWESOME grow MD.


Thanks Hun


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 24, 2014)

Sup girlie? Its been one of them days here but trying to keep it positive..your grow rocks gf!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sup girlie? Its been one of them days here but trying to keep it positive..your grow rocks gf!! :big joint:


Thanks Rosie 

Just smile...fuk em if they can't take a joke


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Rosie
> 
> Just smile...fuk em if they can't take a joke


I know, right? All I have to do is hear my nephew make a reference to rim jobs and I lmao


----------



## MD914 (Nov 24, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I know, right? All I have to do is hear my nephew make a reference to rim jobs and I lmao


LMAO...you've led a sheltered life Miss Rosie 

And on that note...I think that's a topic for another thread


----------



## dluck (Nov 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Red  I need that veg space pretty bad right now....
> I'm probably going to need to start another thread as the title isn't going to fit much longer
> I have
> 1 cheese/skunk seedling that I have little faith in
> ...


What's up with the Cheesy Skunk ?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 24, 2014)

dluck said:


> What's up with the Cheesy Skunk ?


I have a seedling started but I'm not putting so much faith in this one...we shall see


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I have a seedling started but I'm not putting so much faith in this one...we shall see


I really hope it works out for you...I would love to have a cut of it...


----------



## dluck (Nov 24, 2014)

^^yeah what he said !


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks Red  I need that veg space pretty bad right now....
> I'm probably going to need to start another thread as the title isn't going to fit much longer
> I have
> 1 cheese/skunk seedling that I have little faith in
> ...


I'd send u ch clones but they would be dead by the time they got there


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I'd send u ch clones but they would be dead by the time they got there


Good to see you LGC...that means all went well?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

ya mate  might be able to get a good night sleep  . You have an exciting couple days coming up, well done ... a friend wants me to teach him how to grow lol im not sure im the one to teach, anyway I said get some female c99's. I didn't think he would, but just got an email saying he received them in mail, so Im trying to buy one off him


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ya mate  might be able to get a good night sleep  . You have an exciting couple days coming up, well done ...


Thanks  I'll be busy that's for sure


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

yeah excitings prob not the word. busy


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ya mate  might be able to get a good night sleep  . You have an exciting couple days coming up, well done ... a friend wants me to teach him how to grow lol im not sure im the one to teach, anyway I said get some female c99's. I didn't think he would, but just got an email saying he received them in mail, so Im trying to buy one off him


Nice (edit) 
So now your the pot professor


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

no I just profess to know


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

stop liking that post lol


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> stop liking that post lol


but....


Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> stop liking that post lol


What post?? LMAO


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> no I just profess to know


oh sorry, this post


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> oh sorry, this post


But I like it


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been trying to upload pics all morning


----------



## Foothills (Nov 26, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've been trying to upload pics all morning


Well, I've been trying to type this short post all morning, so it's all good !! lmao


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2014)

Day 59 on the screen


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 26, 2014)

FIner than Frog Hair Little Lady   

Thanks for the bud shots 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## JetDro (Nov 26, 2014)

They are about done huh...........................


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 59 on the screen
> View attachment 3301434
> View attachment 3301436
> View attachment 3301440
> View attachment 3301441


beautiful! awesome work there!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2014)

Day 31 in the room


----------



## Mainlinekush (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking awesome girl
how many plants were under your screen?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mainlinekush said:


> Looking awesome girl
> how many plants were under your screen?


There are 6 under there and they had no veg time on the screen


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mainlinekush said:


> Looking awesome girl
> how many plants were under your screen?


And thank you 

Where the fuk are my manners??


----------



## JetDro (Nov 26, 2014)

I like the vertical BETTER!!! Nice shots..............I cannot up any pics to the site, guess your immune huh..................


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2014)

JetDro said:


> I like the vertical BETTER!!! Nice shots..............I cannot up any pics to the site, guess your immune huh..................


It took me a few try's to upload pics today...I believe they are having some issues


----------



## dluck (Nov 26, 2014)

MD there is only so many ways to say your grows are awesome...ahhh eff it...awesome grow lady


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2014)

dluck said:


> MD there is only so many ways to say your grows are awesome...ahhh eff it...awesome grow lady


Awwww shucks thank you


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm really impressed by this picture


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm really impressed by this pictureView attachment 3301590View attachment 3301591


I'm really impressed by that tongue 


What I MEANT to say is thanks D


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 27, 2014)

Just wanted to wish you and your family a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## MD914 (Nov 27, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Just wanted to wish you and your family a Happy ThanksgivingView attachment 3301950


Thanks D!! Happy Thanksgiving to you too


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2014)

MD have a good day beautiful


----------



## MD914 (Nov 27, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> MD have a good day beautiful


Thank you!! 


Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2014)

WHAT?!?!?! 


So my harvest is complete 

I'm looking at a pound after drying (again) a little disappointing because that's what I pulled last run with one less plant. I did however put about 4 ounces of popcorn into the butter pot last night 
I didn't take many "harvest" pics because well, I had more important things going on  But here are a couple bud shots 



So now my closet is a veg space. No more pink screen (for a minute) swapped out the 600 with the hood for the 400 cooltube that was in the room. I'm much happier with the light penetration in the room now....I don't see anymore cooltubes in this chics future 
In the veg space (top pic) the 9 on the left are Kalashnikova. The 2 seedlings in the center are my second attempt at that cheese (stretchy one) and a Blue Mystic (itty bitty one) followed by 7 abused SB clones (I've over watered them terribly )


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 30, 2014)

Gorgeous, Flat Out Gorgeous 

Great Grow, Looking forward to more for sure.   

Thanx for the share. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 30, 2014)

That Blue Mystic looks like it's going to be a monster...
Give her some time she might impress you...
Just don't over water her..


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> That Blue Mystic looks like it's going to be a monster...
> Give her some time she might impress you...
> Just don't over water her..


Lmao...thanks D  I'll keep that in mind


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm chopping this girl down today Thanks for the help M


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm chopping this girl down todayView attachment 3303683View attachment 3303684 Thanks for the help M


It's all you D...I didn't do anything there


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice Fall colors! How does it smell?

The little seedlings are getting frosty and pregnant!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 30, 2014)

@Mohican She smells kinda skunky with a hint of
Sour blueberries


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2014)

Day 35 in my room


----------



## lxrsd (Nov 30, 2014)

Very nice my friend...keep the amazing work up. Every time i see your Pics they inspired me


----------



## MD914 (Dec 1, 2014)

lxrsd said:


> Very nice my friend...keep the amazing work up. Every time i see your Pics they inspired me


Well HELLO THERE stranger and thank you 
How ya been?


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 1, 2014)

wow the trichs are taking over already  size looks really impressive for ay 35


----------



## MD914 (Dec 1, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> wow the trichs are taking over already  size looks really impressive for ay 35


Thank you


----------



## JetDro (Dec 1, 2014)

Vert looks nice!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2014)

Stellar work MD!

Is that more of the Strawberry?

Here is how the back of my new seed packs look:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MD914 (Dec 1, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Stellar work MD!
> 
> Is that more of the Strawberry?
> 
> ...


Thank you sir 
Yes it's more of the strawberry blue, just a different look 
I'm probably going to start a new thread because I'm adding more strains and as you can see, the scrog is gone (for now)

So tell me more about these seed packs Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 2, 2014)

Finally organizing my seed crop from 2014 and packing them up.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Dec 4, 2014)

heyy chickie how's it going? I'm off work so catching up on missed posts. Looks fantastic, but you
are growing it so how can it look any other way?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> heyy chickie how's it going? I'm off work so catching up on missed posts. Looks fantastic, but you
> are growing it so how can it look any other way?


Thanks hun  How ya been? I haven't been around here much myself...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2014)

Day 39 in the room 
One of these days I'm gonna have to start a new thread 

 
 

 
As usual these ladies take whatever I throw at them...and I'm seeing calcium deficiency which has me feeling like I may have either forgotten or not used enough dolomite lime when I freshened up this batch of soil


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 4, 2014)

Beautiful as usual young lady!!!!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 4, 2014)

SUBLIME.....as always M ........been non stop trying to keep on top of my own gals but I'll catch up with you soon....if that's ok..and I would ABSOLUTELY love to c u grow the cheese out ..........pleeeaaase....Lol.....and trust me I NEVER beg....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> SUBLIME.....as always M ........been non stop trying to keep on top of my own gals but I'll catch up with you soon....if that's ok..and I would ABSOLUTELY love to c u grow the cheese out ..........pleeeaaase....Lol.....and trust me I NEVER beg....


You never finish a story either 

Good to see you my friend


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 4, 2014)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET

Very Nice! 

Would make a beautiful wallpaper if I say so myself 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## giggywatts (Dec 5, 2014)

nice bud porn md.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Dec 5, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks hun  How ya been? I haven't been around here much myself...


Been good, work is chill right now, getting rdy to chop a couple myself.
Woke up early to get my seed order in b4 they sold out of what I wanted.
Looking damn fine there. Loving watching them develop, just lovely.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 7, 2014)

Wake and Bake..... 
Day 42..Starting a new thread?


----------



## giggywatts (Dec 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Wake and Bake.....
> Day 42..Starting a new thread?


hey bro, how you been? it has been a long time since we talked last.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 7, 2014)

giggywatts said:


> hey bro, how you been? it has been a long time since we talked last.


Everything is great right now...Stoned...
How 
you been?


----------



## giggywatts (Dec 7, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Everything is great right now...Stoned...
> How
> you been?


been doing ok, trying to keep a grow going undercover of course. the daughter is back in my house and i find it hard to trust her, she lies every time her lips move. i told her the other day that all my plants died from the cold snap we had, and told her to ask her friends to get me some loud seeds from their shit. i had to throw her off. she is the type to pimp you out to other family members to try to make her look better, in other words she is a BITCH.her and her friends sell wood as they call it and pain pills, but if i say anything i'm the bad guy. shit she lives in my house and drives the wives car for free, but i'm the bad guy. my lights run at night so i can get to them early in the morning before anybody gets up.


----------



## giggywatts (Dec 7, 2014)

sorry for the rant, but it is driving me crazy. peace


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 8, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You never finish a story either
> 
> Good to see you my friend


THE STORY will b told as promised.........and will b worth the wait.........Lol need to get my Shakespeare head on.....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 39 in the room
> One of these days I'm gonna have to start a new thread
> 
> View attachment 3306658
> ...


Hey Babe, looks great as usual.
Just doing my 'once every now n then pop in'.
Glad to see you're still kickin' it!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2014)

Packs are all finished!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2014)

hello I have a new journal there is a hempy chili plant in it (lol) and also there will be a soil Critical Haze 8 head mainline from clone plant that will be very large in about 8 weeks when I will then think about flowering it.  the link is in my sig


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 10, 2014)

Let GetCritical said:


> hello I have a new journal there is a hempy chili plant in it (lol) and also there will be a soil Critical Haze 8 head mainline from clone plant that will be very large in about 8 weeks when I will then think about flowering it.  the link is in my sig


I can't see your signature on my phone

I found it:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/super-hot-chili-carolina-reaper-ghost-chili-trinidad-scorpion.849386/


----------



## MD914 (Dec 10, 2014)

I've been slacking lately 
Day 45??


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 10, 2014)

wow!!!  they sure are packing it on!!! 

can i get a full room group shot sometime/anytime? pretty please


----------



## MD914 (Dec 10, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> wow!!!  they sure are packing it on!!!
> 
> can i get a full room group shot sometime/anytime? pretty please


Since you asked so nicely


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 10, 2014)

every bit as satisfying as I was hoping itd be  

thanks so much!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 10, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> every bit as satisfying as I was hoping itd be
> 
> thanks so much!


No problem  
I'm happy to oblige


----------



## MD914 (Dec 10, 2014)

The veg closest..
 
 
I think they're trying to tell me they want to be on a screen


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 10, 2014)

I get that vibe too... the garden just doesnt feel complete without your pink screen at work  

clones look super healthy!  almost like you know what your doing hehe


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I can't see your signature on my phone
> 
> I found it:
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/super-hot-chili-carolina-reaper-ghost-chili-trinidad-scorpion.849386/


that's the chili thing mate but the grow journal is this one if anyone cares lol  https://www.rollitup.org/t/lgcs-caro...al-haze-dp-pp-dinafem-ww-grow-journal.852347/


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 11, 2014)

Woot Woot 

That looks sweet enough to induce a sugar coma.....   

Many Thanx for the World Class Bud Porn   

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 11, 2014)

Veg rooms looking great but I have to admit it does lack one thing....????






Your signature.......PINK......LOL....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 11, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Veg rooms looking great but I have to admit it does lack one thing....????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hun! 


I think I'm going to be putting a PINK screen in the room for the next run...


Now...how about finishing that story


----------



## yellowfeverford (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice job md914. Beautiful plants


----------



## MD914 (Dec 15, 2014)

yellowfeverford said:


> Nice job md914. Beautiful plants


Thank you


----------



## MD914 (Dec 15, 2014)

Day 50 

Hard to believe it's almost harvest time again already


----------



## JetDro (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunning!!!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 15, 2014)

JetDro said:


> Stunning!!!


Thanks Jet


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 15, 2014)

Everytime you run this girl it gets better and better. Just amazing work MD. You setup it up just right to be harvesting around a good time that's wassup. Next year I'll be harvesting me something for Xmas!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 15, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Everytime you run this girl it gets better and better. Just amazing work MD. You setup it up just right to be harvesting around a good time that's wassup. Next year I'll be harvesting me something for Xmas!!!!


Thank you James 
I wanted to get another harvest in before the end of the year...lmao
But I dropped the ball because now I won't have a January harvest  
I should have tossed some in to flower a month ago...guess I'll just have to make up for it in February


----------



## MD914 (Dec 18, 2014)

The troops 

The group up front in the white squares really want to go on a screen

So I think I'll accommodate them 

I'll be starting a new journal (I swear I'm going to) for these girls and will post a link here...


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Dec 19, 2014)

I didn't really read into the thread much, just saw the title while skimming. I want to say that I hope your strawberry blue turned out well for you, I grew it out 2 times, a mom then several clones in 2 liters and 1 gallon milk jugs, all hempy. She grew a HUGE main cola and was perfect for SOG and I am still smoking on her. The taste is so fire, as soon as you open the jar you get a weird sour/fruit smell and it's totally dank. Loved it, I wish I had kept her around to breed, she had good yield as well


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

Any skunk this time?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 19, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> I didn't really read into the thread much, just saw the title while skimming. I want to say that I hope your strawberry blue turned out well for you, I grew it out 2 times, a mom then several clones in 2 liters and 1 gallon milk jugs, all hempy. She grew a HUGE main cola and was perfect for SOG and I am still smoking on her. The taste is so fire, as soon as you open the jar you get a weird sour/fruit smell and it's totally dank. Loved it, I wish I had kept her around to breed, she had good yield as well


Thanks for stopping in 
This girl has done very well for me. From a freebie seed she saved the day when everything else failed  I'm on my 4th or 5th run with her and she just gets better and better. Very hardy plant and very easy to grow...I'm ready to move on but I may keep one around for a minute though


----------



## MD914 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Any skunk this time?


I've got another one in there but it just isn't thriving...
The next run will be Kalashnikova (AK47 X White Widow)
I also have a Blue Mystc vegging with the Cheesy girl and I just acquired cuttings from Trainwreck, White Widow and a fascinating cross that a friend gave me. All this should keep me on my toes for a minute


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> I didn't really read into the thread much, just saw the title while skimming. I want to say that I hope your strawberry blue turned out well for you, I grew it out 2 times, a mom then several clones in 2 liters and 1 gallon milk jugs, all hempy. She grew a HUGE main cola and was perfect for SOG and I am still smoking on her. The taste is so fire, as soon as you open the jar you get a weird sour/fruit smell and it's totally dank. Loved it, I wish I had kept her around to breed, she had good yield as well


I like this comment ...ive got it going outdoors as we speak its hit a nice 1.2m with 6 weeks veg to go before flower time


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks for stopping in
> This girl has done very well for me. From a freebie seed she saved the day when everything else failed  I'm on my 4th or 5th run with her and she just gets better and better. Very hardy plant and very easy to grow...I'm ready to move on but I may keep one around for a minute though


running clones of the outdoor one I have under 4x400hps so hopefully she goes well


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've got another one in there but it just isn't thriving...
> The next run will be Kalashnikova (AK47 X White Widow)
> I also have a Blue Mystc vegging with the Cheesy girl and I just acquired cuttings from Trainwreck, White Widow and a fascinating cross that a friend gave me. All this should keep me on my toes for a minute



Sounds Most Intriguing. Looking forward to the show. 

Gonna be a Barn Burner  

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## JetDro (Dec 19, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Sounds Most Intriguing. Looking forward to the show.
> 
> Gonna be a Barn Burner
> 
> ...



Oh, it's GONNA be a show alright......................................


----------



## NoSwagBag (Dec 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I've got another one in there but it just isn't thriving...
> The next run will be Kalashnikova (AK47 X White Widow)
> I also have a Blue Mystc vegging with the Cheesy girl and I just acquired cuttings from Trainwreck, White Widow and a fascinating cross that a friend gave me. All this should keep me on my toes for a minute


SEXY finish MD. Looking forward to the next batch.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 19, 2014)

NoSwagBag said:


> SEXY finish MD. Looking forward to the next batch.


Thanks  I'll probably chop right after Christmas 

That note is AWESOME!!! Where did you find that?? Lmao


----------



## NoSwagBag (Dec 19, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks  I'll probably chop right after Christmas
> 
> That note is AWESOME!!! Where did you find that?? Lmao


420tribune.com


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2014)

I picked up a clone of AK. I love the smoke/vape!

My outdoor LA Cons are starting to smell like cheese!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking super nice MD!! 

Been busy but had some time to poke my head in and see what's up girly....


So you going to bust out that net and show us how to do it !!!!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Dec 20, 2014)

MD914 said:


> The troops
> View attachment 3315605
> The group up front in the white squares really want to go on a screen
> View attachment 3315606
> ...


looking awesome, you know I'll check in


----------



## yellowfeverford (Dec 20, 2014)

Day 55 pics? Pretty please?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 20, 2014)

yellowfeverford said:


> Day 55 pics? Pretty please?


Lmao...give me a few minutes 

I was thinking about doing that anyway


----------



## JetDro (Dec 20, 2014)

Day 55 pics are NICE!!!!!

I mean.....................they are PROBABLY nice.............................lol................


----------



## MD914 (Dec 20, 2014)

Day 55


----------



## JetDro (Dec 20, 2014)

OK...................so I was..................................RIGHT!!!!!


lol

NICE work Woman!!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 20, 2014)

JetDro said:


> OK...................so I was..................................RIGHT!!!!!
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


Thanks Jet


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2014)

Those are some plus size girls!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Dec 21, 2014)

Lovely work MD  I miss bud pron nothing in my garden but leaves right now


----------



## MD914 (Dec 21, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> Lovely work MD  I miss bud pron nothing in my garden but leaves right now


Thank you 
I'm getting ready to make my big screen. Thinking I'm going to use PVC like yours, simply because it looks like it takes little effort 

Did you drill into the pipe without any problems?


----------



## IndicaAngel (Dec 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thank you
> I'm getting ready to make my big screen. Thinking I'm going to use PVC like yours, simply because it looks like it takes little effort
> 
> Did you drill into the pipe without any problems?


yup I broke one drill bit but I was careless and tired and pushed down too hard. normally I just predrill a tiny hole and then drill the screws in until they 
stop turning or about half way whichever comes first. 
I make the hole a bit too small and it fits perfectly.
I had to do something easy, bending and stuff makes me hurt fast, whole screen took an hour tops.
measure,cut,drill,screw,string ez peasy
just finishing up my glycerine tincture before work, it's finally ready. Have a good one chic!


----------



## Native Humboldt (Dec 21, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 55
> View attachment 3316792
> View attachment 3316793
> View attachment 3316794
> ...


As always looking great MD!!! I can almost smell the fumes emitting from your place. or that could be the joint I just finished! Have a great Christmas and a stony new year!!!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 22, 2014)

In the veg room. I'm thinking all 18 of these girls 
will be going on my "almost done" 5X10 screen 
I don't really like mixing strains on a screen but it's over powered by my desire to fill this monster 
 
9 Kalashnikova
7 Strawberry Blue
1 Blue Mystic
1 Skunky cheese girl 

I have cuttings from all of these already rooting plus the Trainwreck, White Widow and "Cloud Watcher" strain that I recently acquired so my veg closet is ready to be purged anyway


----------



## MD914 (Dec 22, 2014)

Native Humboldt said:


> As always looking great MD!!! I can almost smell the fumes emitting from your place. or that could be the joint I just finished! Have a great Christmas and a stony new year!!!


Thanks 
I'm having so much fun!! This should be illegal!!! 

Oh wait....lol


----------



## JetDro (Dec 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks
> I'm having so much fun!! This should be illegal!!!
> 
> Oh wait....lol



it is......................lol


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 22, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Day 55
> View attachment 3316792
> View attachment 3316793
> View attachment 3316794
> ...


@MD914 you _grow_ like a girl  Perfect Christmas trees


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 22, 2014)

finally made it back in  you werent kidding when you said they were chunky!!!  and the veggers definitely seem eager to fill your monster screen  wont be long now....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 22, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> @MD914 you _grow_ like a girl  Perfect Christmas trees
> 
> View attachment 3317759


Thank you


----------



## MD914 (Dec 22, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> finally made it back in  you werent kidding when you said they were chunky!!!  and the veggers definitely seem eager to fill your monster screen  wont be long now....


----------



## Foothills (Dec 26, 2014)

Your bud porn is fantastic, MD. You really do a wonderful job,
even if you do grow like a girl.  LOL
Hope you had a wonderful holiday !!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2014)

happy Christmas/ new year


----------



## MD914 (Dec 26, 2014)

Foothills said:


> Your bud porn is fantastic, MD. You really do a wonderful job,
> even if you do grow like a girl.  LOL
> Hope you had a wonderful holiday !!


Thank you Foothills!! 
Happy New Year!! 
I've been a busy busy girl 

It's time to start a new journal


----------



## MD914 (Dec 26, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> happy Christmas/ new year


Thank you LGC 

Same to you and your family


----------



## MD914 (Dec 28, 2014)

I've started a new thread for my new project
https://www.rollitup.org/t/organic-multi-strain-1600-watt-5x10-scrog.855398/
See everybody over there


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi md hope all has been well I ain't been on here for months had my 2nd child on the 6th of October so been really busy I had a lovely harvest of my 14 different strain an I'm onto my next 14 now. How did round 2 of strawberry blue turn out for u must of been good since they we're good 1st time round


----------



## giggywatts (Jan 14, 2015)

pioneer87richard said:


> Hi md hope all has been well I ain't been on here for months had my 2nd child on the 6th of October so been really busy I had a lovely harvest of my 14 different strain an I'm onto my next 14 now. How did round 2 of strawberry blue turn out for u must of been good since they we're good 1st time round


md has a new thread, she put the link in the post above yours.. congrats on the second child.


----------



## ACE FARMER (Jan 22, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm chopping this girl down todayView attachment 3303683View attachment 3303684 Thanks for the help M


That's a badass plant....


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 22, 2015)

ACE FARMER said:


> That's a badass plant....


Thanks Vega...I'm actually reveging that girl now..Going to scrog her this time... Here's a pic of her from a couple of days ago


----------



## ACE FARMER (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice work man....u try n take any clones off her?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 22, 2015)

ACE FARMER said:


> Nice work man....u try n take any clones off her?


I did get some clones off her this time...


----------

